# Show your Kona!



## KonaEurope (29. Mai 2012)

Zeig mal was bei dir in die Garage steht!


----------



## Diman (29. Mai 2012)

Noch nicht fertig, deswegen steht es auch in der Garage.





Darf man auch zeigen was  in der Wohnung steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeuss (29. Mai 2012)

:d


----------



## zeuss (29. Mai 2012)

Hier mal Meins:






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Stinkstiefel (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo, Kona Explosif:


----------



## Atzec (29. Mai 2012)

^schönes Bike!

Hier ist mein Dawg, das zur Zeit zum Verkauf steht (bei Interesse PN an mich):


----------



## bjoernsen (31. Mai 2012)

und hier mal meins..


----------



## zeuss (31. Mai 2012)

Und noch eins





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## brcrew (31. Mai 2012)

das grün kommt gut!

hier mein stinker six.. diverse änderungen stehen noch an!


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2012)

gibt doch schon einen kona thread... egal...
aktuelle im einsatz

hoss deluxe 2006




hoss 2009 (die kinder decals waren übel - also braun gepulvert)




und ein dr.dew 2006 im artgerechten einsatz


----------



## truvativer (1. Juni 2012)

Hier is ma mein Kona Stab Delxe von 2009 mit custom Aufbau : 



http://www.imagebanana.com/view/djey48dm/471522_292440230834343_1000020510457.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boink (3. Juni 2012)

Aaaaaach Konas taugen doch nix, sind hässlich, schwer und brechen aufm Feldweg 

hier meins


----------



## Mic_ha (4. Juni 2012)

Hier meins..ist noch im "Aufbau" --> Weißer Sattel und Vorbau kommen noch dran..Laufräder werden Ausgetauscht mit Weißer Felge und nen 140er Dämpfer soll noch dran..aber kommt Zeit kommt Geld


----------



## Boink (4. Juni 2012)

jo kürzerer weisser Vorbau und nen Sixpack Millenium Lenker in blau.. Laufräder sind doch Sch****egal, wenn du net grad ne Reifengröße willst die auf deine nicht passen..


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juni 2012)

blos nicht zu viel weiss. ist aber geschmacksache.
fährt hier jemand ein howler? ist das noch halbwegs tourentauglich?


----------



## Mic_ha (4. Juni 2012)

Boink schrieb:


> jo kürzerer weisser Vorbau und nen Sixpack Millenium Lenker in blau.. Laufräder sind doch Sch****egal, wenn du net grad ne Reifengröße willst die auf deine nicht passen..


 
Vorbau ist bestellt 90mm. über nen blauen lenker hab ich auch schon nachgedacht. hatte evtl befürchtet das es dann zuviel blau wird. ma gucken, der vorbau kommt in den nächsten tagen dran, der sattel auch. 

das rot der gabel beißt sich auch meiner meinung nach. die aufkleber kommen noch ab und evtl andere dran.

aber danke für deine (gleiche ) meinung


----------



## Mic_ha (4. Juni 2012)

Mic_ha schrieb:


> Hier meins..ist noch im "Aufbau" --> Weißer Sattel und Vorbau kommen noch dran..Laufräder werden Ausgetauscht mit Weißer Felge und nen 140er Dämpfer soll noch dran..aber kommt Zeit kommt Geld


 
Gabel,nicht Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (4. Juni 2012)




----------



## Jarno (4. Juni 2012)

It's Honzo time!


----------



## Boink (4. Juni 2012)

Honzo is geil, dass versteh ich unter "Mountain-Bike" 
Wenn mein Hardtail schlapp macht kommt n Honzo mit Starrgabel auch ins Haus/Garage und mein 20 jahre altes PUCH darf endlich in Rente gehn


----------



## don.old.sql (5. Juni 2012)

So mal die Thüringer Garage 

Links Berseker sein Neues und Rechts meins 2 Generationen treffen auf einander


----------



## Stinkstiefel (9. Juni 2012)

Kona Scrap 2007:


----------



## nbgtrail (11. Juni 2012)

Mein erster Downhiller


----------



## parasick (14. Juni 2012)

Stinky Six


----------



## Mic_ha (15. Juni 2012)

parasick schrieb:


> Stinky Six



Sehr geile Aufnahme !!! Shift tilt ?


----------



## Dominic.J.G (15. Juni 2012)

Ich eignet,find ich zumindest,sehr gut Fahren...man kann schöne sprünge damit machen..


----------



## parasick (16. Juni 2012)

Mic_ha schrieb:


> Sehr geile Aufnahme !!! Shift tilt ?



Kein Tilt&Shift einfach nur geiles objektiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (16. Juni 2012)

Aus den Anfängen 

88er Kona Explosif





Etwas später 

92er Kona Explosif 





Wieder etwas später - leider nicht mehr in meinem Besitz

94er Explosif





wieder später

2010er Explosif


----------



## knackundback (17. Juni 2012)

Hier mal mein 2011er cadabra...




Läuft super...

Sportliche grüße! 

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using Tapatalk


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juni 2012)

sehr konsequente bike geschichte. das explosif fand ich schon immer gut.


----------



## KonaEurope (18. Juni 2012)

Wow, has du der 88-er Explosif noch?!


----------



## bs99 (20. Juni 2012)

Kona Operator FR 2011 L
Boxxer RC, Feder blau
Fox Van R, 500er Feder
LRS MTX33+Formula
Bremsen Avid Code
Kurbel Truvative Descendant
Führung Shaman Racing Drake
Sattelstütze und Lenker Kona
Vorbau Sunline V1 65mm
Sattel Reverse Fort Will Ti
Schalterei X7/X9
Pedale Kona
Gesamtgewicht 18,6kg


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juni 2012)

geht sicher ab wie's zäpfchen.


----------



## Ketterechts (22. Juni 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Wow, has du der 88-er Explosif noch?!



Ja , hängt leider mehr an der Wand als das es gefahren wird , aber ein filigraner Stahlrahmen ist immer schön anzuschauen


----------



## lattu82 (25. Juni 2012)

@ bs99

warum machst du dir kein direct mount vorbau drauf????


----------



## zoomer (25. Juni 2012)

Das kleine Unit auf grossem Fuss ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (26. Juni 2012)

@lattu:
- Ahead Vorbau kann sich bei Sturz verdrehen
- DM gibts nur bis 55mm, ich bin groß und wollte mehr Platz
- besseren Druck aufs Vorderrad
- der Sunline lag schon zuhause


----------



## dh_addi (26. Juni 2012)

Mein Kona Operator 2012


----------



## lattu82 (26. Juni 2012)

bs99 schrieb:


> @lattu:
> - Ahead Vorbau kann sich bei Sturz verdrehen
> - DM gibts nur bis 55mm, ich bin groß und wollte mehr Platz
> - besseren Druck aufs Vorderrad
> - der Sunline lag schon zuhause




hehe macht sinn dann ;-)


----------



## rocky-ritzel (8. Juli 2012)

Mein olles Dirt Stinky...


----------



## tg33 (9. Juli 2012)

Hat schon viel mitmachen müssen, wa?


----------



## heef-clef (9. Juli 2012)

Hey leute hab mal ne wichtige frage.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie lang der Gabelschaft (66 RCV 09) beim Stinky 09 ist? Hab mein Rad grad nicht da und brauch dringend eine info!!!!!
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (9. Juli 2012)

heef-clef schrieb:


> Hey leute hab mal ne wichtige frage.
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie lang der gabelschaft (66 RCV 09) beim Sinky 09 ist? Hab mein Rad grad nicht da und brauch dringend eine info!!!!!
> Danke




Gabelschaft kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber der steuer rohr hat ein lange von 120mm bei grosse 15'' bis 16''.
Rahmen groesse 16.5'' und 17'' haben ein 140mm steuer rohr lange. 

mindestens 60 - 80mm dazu rechnen fur der steuersatz und vorbau/spacers.


----------



## heef-clef (9. Juli 2012)

Danke sehr!!!  Bin jedoch immer noch keinen Schritt weiter wollt mir ne gebrauchte Totem coil holen da ist der Schaft nur 195mm!


----------



## rocky-ritzel (9. Juli 2012)

tg33 schrieb:


> Hat schon viel mitmachen müssen, wa?



Nö..., aber ich...


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juli 2012)

heef-clef: rechnen. steuerrohr + lagerschalen + spacer + höhe vorbau - voila.


----------



## euro910 (10. Juli 2012)

Hey Riders

seit letztem mOnat bin ich auch sehr zufriedener Tanuki BEsitzer  
Umgestiegen von einem Giant XTC0 Hardtail ..






manchmal mangelts allerdings etwas an Grip  





Grüsse von der Mosel
Stefan


----------



## heef-clef (17. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute kann mir jemand sagen was der Dämpfer (Marzocchi Roco R Coil)vom Kona Stinky 2009 für eine Einbaulänge hat? 222mm kommt das hin?


----------



## KonaEurope (18. Juli 2012)

Stinky 09 hat ein einbaulange von 216mm.


Halte bitte diese fragen im Tech forum!

Thanks


----------



## Enginejunk (19. Juli 2012)

hier mal mein stinker, modell 2009. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1118725


----------



## KonaEurope (19. Juli 2012)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> hier mal mein stinker, modell 2009.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1118725




Nice build!


----------



## Enginejunk (19. Juli 2012)

thank you very much. i´m waiting for an KONA-Jersey in the same Colour´s....  

 greetz, patrick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (23. Juli 2012)

Wieso gibts hier nen Galerie-Thread und in der Galerie nochmal einen?







ein Kahuna 2003 Rahmen, inzwischen neu aufgebaut. Da sieht man vom Bike nicht viel, dann  eben noch ein paar Ältere. Leider nur Handy-Fotos.


----------



## Mo09 (25. Juli 2012)

Kona Stuff von 2005









Kona Stinky Tl von 2011





noch mit feschen Reflektoren ;D


----------



## ketis (25. Juli 2012)

ich mag dein stuff ^^


----------



## Enginejunk (25. Juli 2012)

ich auch, schick schick. aber mach am stinker bloss die reflektoren ab... dat geht ja garnich.... 

grüsse, patrick.


----------



## jkarwath (27. Juli 2012)

Stinky 2003:





Da waren die Rahmenrohre noch alle schön gerade. Ich weiß auch nicht, was in den letzten Jahren bei Kona in der Qualitätssicherung los ist. Sind doch alle verbogen die neuen Rahmen


----------



## Enginejunk (27. Juli 2012)

hast du schon kinder oder willste keine?!?! 


sonst ne schicke farbkombination, das bike würde ich im wald aber nich wiederfinden.... 

aber der weisse kettenstrebenschutz.... hach menno.... 

p.s.: wasn das fürn dämpfer?



grüsse,patrick.


----------



## jkarwath (27. Juli 2012)

Ich bin halt 2 Meter, da muss die Sattelstütze so. Der Sattel wird noch getauscht.
Ist zwar ein Spezialized "Body Geometrie" Sattel mit Aussparung, sollte also dem Kinderwunsch nicht im Weg stehen 
Macht aber übel blaue Flecke an den Oberschenkelinnenseiten 
Der ist nur dran, weil das Sitzrohr bei dem Stinky so steil ist und der sich von all meinen Sätteln am weitesten nach hinten schieben lässt.
Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist nicht weiß, die Strebe selber ist silber poliert. Kommt noch so ein Neoprending drüber...

Dämper ist ein Fox Vanilla RC in 216mm Länge.
222er passt auch rein falls es interessiert, aber der kürzere passt besser zu der Gabel.

Jörg


----------



## camembert (28. Juli 2012)

Cooles Bike. Wenn´s beim Kettenstrebenschutz Neopren sein soll, kann ich dir nur die individuellen Kettenstrebenschützer von zwosix empfehlen. Hier der Link:

http://www.zwosix.de/produkte/produ...n/individueller-kettenstrebenschutz-ikss.html

Gruß


----------



## jkarwath (29. Juli 2012)

Ist jetzt Lenkerband drum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ketis (30. Juli 2012)

von vorhin im enduro Modus


----------



## Enginejunk (30. Juli 2012)

was mir auffällt, viele verbauen ne bomber gabel. das muss wohl en grund haben...  

ich liebe die marzocchi´s auch...


----------



## ketis (30. Juli 2012)

die ist aber von denen die nicht sooo gut funktionieren und end schwer ist


----------



## jkarwath (31. Juli 2012)

Also meine Bomber hat jetzt eine Seite ETA zum Absenken und auf der Anderen `ne RC3 Kartusche. Funzt wie Sau, definitiv die Beste Gabel die ich bisher hatte...


----------



## Adam1987 (31. Juli 2012)

Work in progress...

Mein Low-Budget Aufbau eines Stinky Deluxe:


----------



## Enginejunk (31. Juli 2012)

der lenker un die griffe passen mal überhaupt nich.... ansonsten schick, bis auf den kettenstrebenschutz, aber das sagte ich ja schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (31. Juli 2012)

Bei Lenker und Griffen geb ich dir vollkommen Recht, da muss ich mich noch etwas inspirieren lassen.

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich nicht einen Lenker nehme mit passendem Grün z.B. NS-Bikes Evidence oder eine ganz andere Farbe nehme. Nen dunkles Rot oder evt. Gold vielleicht auch einfach nur schwarz. Kein plan.

Hast du ne idee ?


----------



## Enginejunk (31. Juli 2012)

hm, also ICH würde en schwarzen lenker (matt) z.b. original kona mit verbreiterungen von user "Klemmi" nehmen (kann ich nur empfehlen, ergibt 760mm breite) und schwarze griffe mit grünen klemmringen verbauen. griffe empfehle ich mittlerweile nur noch NG-Sports! die verschleissen so gut wie garnicht aber kleben wie blöd. hab die seit nem jahr drauf (siehe meine galerie) und sind wie neu, nichmal dreckig... 

beim sattel hätte ich nochne idee, die weissen streben stören auch en bisschen. (ich hatte am stinker en schwarzen sattel mit grauen applikationen, der würde gut zur farbe vom schriftzug passen). 

also mein tipp: lenker schwarz matt, griffe schwarz mit grünen klemmringen (nicht eloxiert! das passt nich zum bike!) un sattel komplett schwarz oder einen von kona suchen in schwarz und mit dem grauen camouflage muster am arsch. gabs z.b. am 2009er stinky six, da kann dir sicher aber user "KonaEurope" weiterhelfen. 

achja, was hastn fürne gabel drin??
EDIT: welche farbe hat dein KONA schriftzug? is das sone art silber? oder nur schlachtschiffgrau?


----------



## a.nienie (31. Juli 2012)

erstmal aufbauen. das grün/schwarz gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Enginejunk (31. Juli 2012)

is ne geile kombination, japp.  

dazu schwarze felgen mit 1(!!!) grünen kurzen schriftzug. 

DAS wird geil... 
naja, wenn ich ehrlich bin würde ich das grau/silber vom rahmenschriftzug als ghost-schriftzug in grün machen, so wie ich. ich bin ja eh der meinung das ein fahrzeug egal welches generell nur 2 farben verträgt... sonst wirds zu bunt. aber ist ja jedem sein geschmack, jeder wie er will.


----------



## Adam1987 (31. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Anregungen,

Der Schriftzug ist Grau und der wird es auch bleiben. Der Lenker wird wahrscheinlich auch grau werden oder doch schwarz weiß noch nicht.

Desweiteren:
-Schaltung wird Shimano Zee mit 36-11er Kassette, MRP System 3 Kettenführung ist bereits montiert, wie auch die Truvativ Hussefelt Kurbel, grüne Schaltzugaussenhülle.

-Pedale werden FireEye PJ in grün.

-Bremsen Avid Code R mit 203er Scheiben und grünen Jagwire Leitungen. 

-Der Sattel wird noch gegen nen grünen Fizik Aliante getauscht, wenns dann doch zuviel sein sollte geht der halt wieder zurück an CNC http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=319_353&products_id=3728

-Laufräder werden schwarze Spank Stiffy Evo mit schwarzen Novatec Naben, schwarzen Speichen und grünen Nippeln. Die Decals auf den Felgen sind weiß und ich hab bereits mit Spank gesprochen... keine chance auf grüne decals.

-Reifentechnisch wirds nen Intense Intruder 2.5 FROlite am VR und nen Intense 909 2.5 FROlite am HR. Bei beiden hab ich bereits die gelb/roten Decals entfernt.

-Fahrwerksseitig arbeitet hinten ein Marzocchi Rocco TST R mit 400er Manitou Feder und vorne eine frisch abgeschmierte Rock Shox Domain RC für die noch grüne Decals geliefert werden.

Wenn alles klappt wird alles nächsten Monat fertig und ich kann damit noch diese Saison die Bikeparks rocken


----------



## Enginejunk (31. Juli 2012)

keine chance auf grüne decals?? kannste english? schau mal auf graphicshack.co.uk
da habe ich meine decals her, super quali Oracal-folie... bin begeistert...


----------



## Adam1987 (7. August 2012)

Mal nen kurzes Update. LRS wurde immernoch nicht geliefert, aber soweit ist alles fertig, gabel geserviced, bremse entlüftet etc. . Wenn die Laufräder da sind gibts mal gescheite Fotos


----------



## paulimausi (8. August 2012)

Mai Baik :
Cadabra 2011 mit Rock Shox Reverb und größerer Bremsscheibe.


----------



## KonaEurope (8. August 2012)

paulimausi schrieb:


> Mai Baik :
> Cadabra 2011 mit Rock Shox Reverb und größerer Bremsscheibe.



Cooles setup, aber pass auf mit grossere scheiben!

Grosser wie 180mm hinten wurde ich nicht empfehlen, wegen der grossere belastung auf dein kettenstrebe. 

Wann du mehr kuhlung brauchst, bessen umschalten nach z.b. Shimano Ice tech oder ein andere brems belag wahlen fur mehr kraft.


----------



## paulimausi (8. August 2012)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Cooles setup, aber pass auf mit grossere scheiben!
> 
> Grosser wie 180mm hinten wurde ich nicht empfehlen, wegen der grossere belastung auf dein kettenstrebe.
> 
> Wann du mehr kuhlung brauchst, bessen umschalten nach z.b. Shimano Ice tech oder ein andere brems belag wahlen fur mehr kraft.



Oh, gut zu wissen. Also ich habe mir vorne eine neue 200mm gekauft und die alte 185mm Scheibe hinten montiert. Ich bin einfach davon ausgegangen, daß der Rahmen das aushält.

Mehr brauche ich hinten auch nicht, aber 160mm war für meinen Geschmack (oder für mein Gewicht?) einfach ein wenig zu schwach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stani73 (8. August 2012)

Hallo 
hier Ich und meine Kona Coilair 2009 .... auf Sizilien
oben Berg und unten Meer,kann mann mehr verlangen???
und meine Coilair in Aktion......

ach wenn jemand Urlaub hier verbringen will ,meldet euch....aber bringt Euren Bikes  mit

mfg stani


----------



## KonaEurope (8. August 2012)

paulimausi schrieb:


> Oh, gut zu wissen. Also ich habe mir vorne eine neue 200mm gekauft und die alte 185mm Scheibe hinten montiert. Ich bin einfach davon ausgegangen, daß der Rahmen das aushält.
> 
> Mehr brauche ich hinten auch nicht, aber 160mm war für meinen Geschmack (oder für mein Gewicht?) einfach ein wenig zu schwach.



Also der 185mm geht auch, aber viel grosser nicht. 
Schau auch mal was Fox sagt uber maximale groesse vorne!


----------



## Enginejunk (9. August 2012)

@adam, wasn das fürn kettenblatt? die pedale sind von sixpack?


----------



## Adam1987 (9. August 2012)

Das Kettenblatt ist nen normales Truvativ Hussefelt 36T. Das was da so grün ist, ist die grün lackierte MRP S3 Kettenführung.

Pedale sind FireEye PJ.

Ahso, auf dein anraten hab ich mir Rahmenschutzfolie bestellt um den Kettenstrebenschutz weg zu lassen, sieht echt besser aus


----------



## Enginejunk (9. August 2012)

ich hab nie gesagt du sollst den schutz weglassen, ganz im gegenteil, du sollst ihn durchn schwarzen ersetzen... das grün is zu heftig, so meinte ich das. 

beim ersten ausritt klappert deine kette und du wirst dir denken "verdammt, warum hab ich auf den blödmann gehört" und wünschst dir den schutz wieder.


----------



## Adam1987 (10. August 2012)

Es ist fertig

Kona Stinky Deluxe 2010

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1185052]
	
[/URL]

Rahmen: Stinky Deluxe 2010 mit D.O.P.E.
Federgabel: RockShox Domain RC 180mm / 1.5
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco TST R mit 400er Manitou Feder
Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt DH 36T
Kassette: Shimano Deore 10Fach 11-36
Schaltwerk/Shifter: Shimano Zee
Kettenführung: MRP System 3
Pedale: FireEye PJ
Sattelstütze: Kona Serie:
Sattel: Fizik Aliante
Vorbau: RaceFace Diabolus 1.5 50mm
Lenker: BlackMarket Way Low Riser 
Bremse: Avid Code R mit Jagwire Hyflow
Bremsscheiben: Hayes V8 203mm
Naben: Novatec 4in1
Felgen Spank Stiffy Evo mit Sapim Speichen und Dartmoore Nippeln
Reifen: VR:Intense Intruder FROlight 2.5 HR: Intense 909 FROlight 2.5


----------



## ketis (10. August 2012)

was wiegt der Haufen?


----------



## daynym (16. August 2012)

Frisch aus der Box 

Coilair 2012


----------



## konasebastian (17. August 2012)

hay wollte mal mein kona zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (17. August 2012)

Es wurde mir zwar im Februar aus der Garage geklaut, aber ich muss das beste Bike, was ich bisher gefahren bin, einfach hier posten


----------



## supiboy (22. August 2012)

Ein Kona Manomano.....


----------



## Enginejunk (24. August 2012)

der name is ja geil....


----------



## chewbakacrap (27. August 2012)

Hier mal mein altes Kona Kahuna(2003) in fast orginalem Zustand.
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=9161bf-1346078303.jpg








Wenn wer interesse an dem Bike hat, kann er sich mal bei mir melden


----------



## Bench (28. August 2012)

cool, so sah meins auch mal aus. lange ists her...
inzwischen ist nur noch der Rahmen übrig.
morgen mach ich vl mal pics von der aktuellen ausbaustufe


----------



## effx (30. August 2012)

Mal ein "etwas anderes" Bild: Coilair in der Werkstatt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daynym (31. August 2012)

Cool. wasdas fürn Sattel?


----------



## euro910 (1. September 2012)

könnte ein Brooks sein ..(?)


----------



## effx (1. September 2012)

Jep, wenn ich länger unterwegs bin kommt tatsächlich der Brooks B17 drauf...


----------



## Boink (2. September 2012)

Willkommen im CoilAir Deluxe Club 

Krass das 2011er hat keine "verbindung" mehr zwischen ober und unterrohr am steuersatz und das Sitzrohr ist auch länger, schaut bis auf die Lackierung und Anbauteile wie n Cadabra von 2010 aus...geht echt mehr in richtung Enduro statt Freerider wie das 2010er. 
Was wiegt die Kiste und welche Bremsen waren original dran?

PS: war Kona bei dir auch so geizig und hat keinen Kettenstreben schutz mitgeliert und statt WahWah Plattform Pedale die billigsten Shimano Klickies dran? 
Hier nochmal das 2010er:


----------



## rob1111 (3. September 2012)

hi leute,

ist jemand der kona-fahrer zufällig aus der gegend rund um den chiemsee?
würde gerne mal eins probe fahren, größe wäre l denke ich. bin 1,90 gross.

was wiegen eure coilairs etwa?
gehen damit touren um die 1000-1500 höhenmeter oder sind die klettereigenschaften eher schlecht?

grüße, robert


----------



## daynym (3. September 2012)

Meins wiegt 15,5 kg. Und klettert für das Gewicht sehr angenehm.

Ich habe hier so nen 30m langen Steilhang den ich früher mit meinem 29er Hardtail nicht hochgekommen bin. Auf dem Rad beim ersten versuch geschafft.

Seid ihr Jungs auch zufrieden mit euren Coilairs?


----------



## daynym (3. September 2012)

@Boink: Bei mir sind Avid Code 5 verbaut. 
Da hast du Recht, dass die Oberrohrlänge bei gleicher Zollgröße des Rahmens verlängert wurde. Meins ist ein 19" und hat ne Oberrohrlännge von 620mm. Die brauche ich mit meinen 190 aber auch.

Was hast du für einen Vorbau verbaut?

So wie es aussieht ist Effx Coilair auch ein 2010 er und Ober-und Unterrohr sind auch nicht verschweisst. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass deins eine kleinere Größe ist.


----------



## Boink (4. September 2012)

Jo bergauf is des echt genial mit der hammerschmit, für längere strecken gerade aus ohne steigung hat man aber schnell alle gänge durch, hab allerdings auch des kleine kettenblatt verbaut...

@rob meins wiegt 17,5 kg hab allerdings vorne und hinten Downhill Reifen verbaut, da wiegt einer allein fast 1,5 kg, hatte allerdings seit dem ich des bike vor ca. 2 jahren gekauft hat noch keinen platten, da schlepp ich gern die schweren reifen mit rum 

@danym meins isn 18er deswegen wird des oberohr warscheinlich länger und is weiter oben am Steuersatz angeschweisst...
Vorbau isn Nuke Proof Warhead 50mm lenker isn sixpack millenium 785 cm breit.
Hol dir nen breiteren lenker und kürzern Vorbau, fährt sich dann noch geiler 
auserdem hat mir des silber von kona eh nicht gefallen, von NC17 gibts 30,0 sattelstützen in black komm auch besser als des silber ´find ich...
meine lenkzentrale ^^ :


----------



## KonaEurope (4. September 2012)

Ich hab mein Coilair damals in 2011 auf 13.6 kg umgebaut. Mit Crossmax SL und ein paar XTR teilen gewinnst du schon viel. Fahrt dann auch super hoch, und sehr gut fur touren geeignet. Im bikepark hab ich dan gewechselt fur DH reifen statt der Kevlar version.


----------



## StephanM (5. September 2012)

Servus,

ich bin auch schon ewig kona-Fan (seit den NWD und Kranked Videos). Hab auch ein Coiler aus 2005. Die Fotos in meiner Galerie zeigen allerdings nicht das aktuelle Setup. ich hab den Bonanzarad-Lenker gegen nen flacheren getauscht und auch sonst noch'n bissel was gemacht.

irgendwie sehen die neuen Konas im Gegensatz zu den alten so "zierlich" aus. Wenn ich mich da an das alte Stab und das Stinky erinnere, das waren doch voll die Brecher. Selbst meine Keule (Coiler) in 20" Rahmenhöhe ist rein optisch der volle Panzer im Gegensatz zu heutigen Rahmen.....
Ich hatte allerdings auch noch nicht das Vergnügen, auf 'nem aktuellen Kona zu sitzen , um einfach mal so'n Schlitten gefahren zu sein.

b.t.w.: Ich habe mir überlegt, die Gabel auf Steckachse umzurüsten.
Allerdings stellt sich mir hier die Frage, ob das überhaupt Sinn macht mit dem 1 1/8" Steuerrohr. Mittlerweile geht ja fast alles auf das konische Rohr hin. Wär halt doof, jetzt ne Gabel mit Laufrad zu kaufen und dann, wenn ich irgendwann mal nen anderen Rahmen hole, wieder Geld in die Gabel zu investieren.....





daynym schrieb:


> Frisch aus der Box
> 
> Coilair 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (5. September 2012)

gebrauchte gabel ist jetzt nicht so teuer und das laufrad hat ja kein problem mit tapered


----------



## Fl!p (6. September 2012)

Du kannst weiter 1 1/8 Gabeln fahren. Einen Tapered oder 1.5" Gabelschaft braucht man nicht. Das war wieder nur Marketing. Beim Steuerrohr ist das allrdings sinnvoll, da man größere Steuersatzdurchmesser verbauen kann. Dadurch halten die Lager und man hat die Möglichkeit den Lenkwinkel anzupassen (Angleset).


----------



## Korfu (8. September 2012)

Hier mal meins.
Kona Stab von 2010


----------



## StephanM (10. September 2012)

Se, denn hier mal meine Keule im aktuellen Setup...


----------



## knackundback (10. September 2012)

Updates:

Shimano SLX M666 I-Spec Bremsen
Shimano XT SL-M780 I-Spec Shifter
Shimano XT 10-fach Kurbel FC-M785 38/26Z
Shimano XT 10-fach Kette
 ODI Rogue Griffe







Wird immer schicker das Cadabra!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZeN (10. September 2012)

Hier mein Kona Cadabra


----------



## StephanM (10. September 2012)

Wieso lässt Du das Teil ein dreiviertel Jahr im Karton? So'n Bock will geritten werden!!! 




ZeN schrieb:


> Hier mein '11 gekauftes und erst 1.9.12 ausgepacktes Kona Cadabra


----------



## effx (10. September 2012)

daynym schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht ist Effx Coilair auch ein 2010 er und Ober-und Unterrohr sind auch nicht verschweisst. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass deins eine kleinere Größe ist.


 
Richtig, meins ist ein 2010er in 20". Kommt um die 16Kg.


----------



## daynym (10. September 2012)

StephanM schrieb:


> Se, denn hier mal meine Keule im aktuellen Setup...



Das "Zierliche" erscheint bloß so wegen der Perspektive.
Von der Breite her, ist der Rahmen des 2012er Coilair schon recht stabil.

Wenn man jetzt die Wippe meines Hinterbaus, mit deinem 05er vergleicht, wirkt es schon eher massiv ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (11. September 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich hatte bisher noch nicht das Vergnügen (leider), ein aktuelles Modell zu fahren und aus meinem Bekanntenkreis bin ich der einzige mit'm Kona..... - Ich muss aber sagen, daß der 20"-Rahmen echt noch gut zu handlen ist. Wollte halt auch nicht so'n Mini-Rahmen, der zwar extrem wendig ist, aber halt eben für Touren vielleicht doch zu eng...

Ich muss eh überlegen, was ich mache. Wenn ich nämlich ümrüste auf Steckachse, dann wird's irgendwann auf nen neuen Rahmen rauslaufen. Ansonsten vielleicht doch das Komplettrad....

Für'n neues Modell müsst ich bissel sparen, aber meine Kule reicht ja noch 

Ride on.....

Stephan



daynym schrieb:


> Das "Zierliche" erscheint bloß so wegen der Perspektive.
> Von der Breite her, ist der Rahmen des 2012er Coilair schon recht stabil.
> 
> Wenn man jetzt die Wippe meines Hinterbaus, mit deinem 05er vergleicht, wirkt es schon eher massiv ;-)


----------



## ZeN (15. September 2012)

StephanM schrieb:


> Wieso lässt Du das Teil ein dreiviertel Jahr im Karton? So'n Bock will geritten werden!!!



Wegen Verletzung


----------



## StephanM (17. September 2012)

Hmmmm...., okay, das ist höhere Gewalt....

Aber jetzt geht's ja wieder....

Ride on



ZeN schrieb:


> Wegen Verletzung


----------



## Burba (20. September 2012)

mal n Versuch von mir, was einzustellen, mein 2012er Unit an der Ostsee (September 2011)

...hat sogar geklappt!
Dann nochwas:
Sommer 2012 in Böhmen


----------



## Enginejunk (24. September 2012)

hast du dasmal gewogen?!?! was wiegt es? ich suche auch noch en rundum-sorglos bike fürn alltag....


----------



## zoomer (24. September 2012)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> hast du dasmal gewogen?!?! was wiegt es? ich suche auch noch en rundum-sorglos bike fürn alltag....



Sorglos ist es - zumindest solange man keine Federgabel dran hat 


Mein 2011er hat aus dem Karton in 18" 12,2 kg gewogen.

Inzwischen sind es 11,2 kg
(Andere Räder/Reifen/Milch/Sattel/Griffe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (24. September 2012)

Ähh, nee, hab ich nicht. Ich würd auf 13-14 kg tippen. Es hat sicher noch Leichtbaupotenzial, aber wichtiger ist mir die Rundrum-sorglos-Funktion. Auf jeden Fall ist es leicht genug, um es täglich mit in die Wohnung zu nehmen. 
Original war es ja ein SSP mit stählerner Starrgabel. Nach meinem ersten Harztrip (und damit verbundenem Kreislaufklappern (wegen bergauf ohne Schaltung) und dicken Handgelenken (wegen bergab mit ner Gabel ohne jeden Flex) hab ich denn doch lieber aufgerüstet mit Rohloff und Fox.
Seitdem  zwischen Kap Arkona und Böhmen auf allen Untergründen (ok, fast allen, die märkische Streusandbüchse kann im Sommer wohl nur noch mit nem Moonlander bezwungen werden)


----------



## Enginejunk (24. September 2012)

Kap Arkona is aber auch echt zu empfehlen....


----------



## Burba (24. September 2012)

ich kann dir sagen, der Rest is aber auch nich übel


----------



## Burba (24. September 2012)

Sorglos ist es - zumindest solange man keine Federgabel dran hat 


So unterschiedlich sind halt die Befindlichkeiten


----------



## Burba (24. September 2012)

Ähh noch ne Frage:
(Andere Räder/Reifen/Milch(??)/Sattel/Griffe)         

Und: hast Du etwa n Unit aus jedem Baujahr (wegen deiner Fotos)


----------



## zoomer (24. September 2012)

Nein, die Fotos sind von Kona.

Die sind nur für den Unit/Honzo Thread im 29er Forum als
einleitende Bebilderung, in meinem Album abgespeichert.
(Damit Kona nicht jedesmal web traffic bekommt wenn
 jemand in den Thread guckt)


----------



## Burba (25. September 2012)

Dacht ich mir schon .
Aber ne Unitsammlung hätte was .


----------



## Burba (25. September 2012)

Noch Fotos vom derzeitigen Aufbau (Stand 09/2012)




Passt super zum Rahmen


----------



## staro (27. September 2012)

absolut gute kombi


----------



## Dr. Faust (29. September 2012)

Wie kommt man bloß auf die Idee, einen orangenen Stahlrahmen mit schwarzen Anbauteilen zu bestücken? Versteh ich nicht...
Hier meins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (29. September 2012)

Mhh, Du könntest fast recht haben, wirklich geschmacklos.
Ob einfaches Umlackieren helfen würde... ?

Aber mal ernsthaft, was hast Du da für'n Teilchen? Das gab es in Deutschland nicht, oder? Der gleiche Mattlack wie das 2012er Unit aber Schaltung und 26", interessant.
Die Surlygabel fügt sich gut ein!


----------



## Dr. Faust (29. September 2012)

2011er Explosif aus England. Der "Mattlack" ist hochglanzmegaglitterorange!
Super Teil. 
Aber bei der Gabel gehen die elendigen Cantisockel nicht raus... die muss ich mal absägen.
Und wieso der Rahmen nur Ösen für einen Flaschenhalter hat, ist mir nicht so ganz klar. Da kommen irgendwann nochmal ein paar dazu.


----------



## Burba (29. September 2012)

Tschuldigung, habbich das Hochglanzglitter doch glatt nich erkannt


----------



## Enginejunk (29. September 2012)

die ösen fürn flaschenhalter sind ganz easy zu machen, dürfte jede halbwegs gescheite schlosserei machen (Nietmuttern)


EDIT: kann man das KONA-logo am steuerrohr nachträglich kaufen?!?! ich bräuchte das fürn durchgängiges 1.5" steuerrohr.... könnte ich mir lackieren und dann aufkleben....


----------



## Don Trailo (30. September 2012)




----------



## Konaist (4. Oktober 2012)

Mein COILER aus 2005, hat mich nie im Stich gelassen, sehr stabil und zuverlässig!


----------



## Burba (4. Oktober 2012)

"hat mich nie im Stich gelassen"

Welche Info über ein Bike ist wichtiger...


----------



## Konaist (4. Oktober 2012)

Weil du es nicht verstanden hast: Ich wiege 110 Kilogramm und mir sind bereits 2 Rahmen namenhafter Hersteller unter meinem Gewicht weggebrochen bzw. an den Schweissnähten gerissen. Wollte nur damit sagen das ich das Coiler seit 7 Jahren bearbeite (fahre) und niemals Probleme damit hatte! Es tut mir unendlich leid das ich dich mit meiner Info des nie im Stich lassens so gelangweilt habe! Kommt auch nie wieder vor..............Mann, Mann, Mann!


----------



## Enginejunk (4. Oktober 2012)

deswegen fahre ich auch kona, wiege 114kilo und das teil hält und hält....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daynym (4. Oktober 2012)

7 Jahre. Geil. Sind das noch der erste Dämpfer und Federgabel?


----------



## Konaist (4. Oktober 2012)

Ja, Vanilla R und ne Bomber 55 R, funzen wie Sau die Teile!


----------



## Burba (4. Oktober 2012)

Konaist schrieb:


> Weil du es nicht verstanden hast: Ich wiege 110 Kilogramm und mir sind bereits 2 Rahmen namenhafter Hersteller unter meinem Gewicht weggebrochen bzw. an den Schweissnähten gerissen. Wollte nur damit sagen das ich das Coiler seit 7 Jahren bearbeite (fahre) und niemals Probleme damit hatte! Es tut mir unendlich leid das ich dich mit meiner Info des nie im Stich lassens so gelangweilt habe! Kommt auch nie wieder vor..............Mann, Mann, Mann!



Mann, Mann, Mann, warum gleich so ne negative Denke?!
Ich mein das total ernst und vor allem positiv! Zuverässigkeit ist das, was als Erstes kommt! Funktion, Style usw. kommen später. (Hätt ich wohl etwas deutlicher ausdrücken müssen .)

Aber Deine etwas heftige Reaktion zeigt mir wieder eines der grundlegenden Probleme in Foren: jemand stellt etwas ein, was ihm wichtig ist und dann kommen Kleingeister und ätzen los.
Da kann man schon etwas säuerlich werden .


----------



## Konaist (4. Oktober 2012)

Kein Thema!


----------



## Enginejunk (4. Oktober 2012)

das ist immer das problem in foren, es kommt meist nicht so rüber wie vom schreiber gedacht.

geht mir auch beim SMS schreiben so.


----------



## Konaist (4. Oktober 2012)

Ist ja nix passiert!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (4. Oktober 2012)

Mhh, also sprachliche Präzision und mehr Gelassenheit 

Aber reden wir wieder über wirklich Interessantes, über Kona.
Die Sattelstütze beim Coiler ist schon heftig lang oder? Wie ist es mit der Stabilität?


----------



## Enginejunk (4. Oktober 2012)

hm, fällt mir auch grad auf. 
is das nicht unbequem? also nicht die länge, sondern die neigung des sattels....


----------



## Konaist (4. Oktober 2012)

Bin leider nicht nur schwer sondern auch lang, soll heißen fast 200 cm! Fahre CC, Rahmen ist L da ich die Wendigkeit eines kleines Bikes nutze! Komme sehr gut zurecht mit dem Teil. Ich weiß, es sieht schon merkwürdsam aus. Stabilität ist meines Erachtens gewährleistet! Fahre mit 9 Gängen durch die Gegend (SRAM X9), noch Original. Schaltet immer noch zu hundert Prozent exakt. Vorbau ist sehr klobig, viele finden ihn gar hässlich, ist aber unkaputtbar. Übrigens von NG CNC gefräst. Gabel, na ja, ne Bomber halt! Meines Erachtens das beste Modell von Marzocci! Also nicht die 55 sondern BOMBER allgemein. Bremsen sind mittlerweile TEKTRO AURIGA COMP verbaut. Vorne 200 mm, hinten 180 mm! Sehr bissig, gut zu dosieren, nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht! Rahmen war Original dieses Babyblau, konnte ich nicht mehr sehen, mag mattschwarz lieber! Habe alle Markenaufkleber entfernt, brauch ich nicht!
Zur Neigung des Sattels kann ich nur sagen das ich so gut sitze. Meinste der ist zu horizontal oder wie??


----------



## Enginejunk (4. Oktober 2012)

ja ich meine, ich könnte so nicht sitzen. das würde mir zu sehr aufs schambein drücken beim treten. oder ich hab zu dicke eier....  
aber wenns dir passt isses doch ok. 

das mit den TEKTRO bremsen finde ich ganz interesssant, welche hattest du vorher? und welche beläge fährst du?

die bremse findet man ja irgendwie nie in nem test, ich kenne leider auch keinen der die fährt.


----------



## Burba (4. Oktober 2012)

Nu das ist schon ne Ansage, knapp 2m (da könnt fast Neid aufkommen, bin 1,74). Dass Du nicht klein bist, war bei der Sattelstütze schon zu vermuten. Da ist das Bike ja wirklich handlich für dich. 
Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, dass einem häufig zu große Rahmen empfohlen werden, die einem auf Dauer nicht wirklich zusagen. Auf meinen 18" Unit fühl ich mich erst wohl, seit dem ich den kürzest verfügbaren Vorbau (35er Syntace Megaforce) drauf habe. Mein nächstes Bike hat nur noch 16". 
Und deiner Farbwahl kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## Konaist (5. Oktober 2012)

Moin zusammen, also Bremsbeläge sind die Originalen von Tektro, hat die Werkstatt meines Vertrauens eingebaut. Hatte vorher ne Magura Julie drin, absoluter Schrott, keine Bremswirkung wenns mal steil nach unten geht. Die Tektro ist wirklich ne günstige Alternative, läuft rund, leise, kein quietschen , schleifen oder ähnliches und wie gesagt: mit 200er Scheibe vorne astreine Bremspower. Ich glaube die Julie war mit meinem Gewicht überfordert. Das einzige was mich an der Bremse stört ist das die Bremsschläuche oft und gerne knicken, ist mir 2 mal passiert beim ins Auto laden, da muss man echt aufpassen. Werde deswegen auch nächsten Monat Stahlflex verbauen lassen! Der Sattel ist ziemlich horizontal, sieht nur auf dem Foto so komisch  aus. Ist irgentein Billigsattel, vorher ein Spank Sattel und nach  spätestens 20 Kilometern war Ende. Werde mir aber einen neuen zulegen  mit Öffnung! Aber alles nach und nach, kostet ja alles immer Geld. Und viel Geld habe ich wenig!!!


----------



## Boink (11. Oktober 2012)

CoilAir Updates



Greeen!!!!!!!!












ICE ICE BABY !!!!





Troy:


----------



## zeuss (11. Oktober 2012)

Sind die Ice-Tec Scheiben Spürbar besser???
Gruzz


----------



## Boink (11. Oktober 2012)

Habs se vorne in 203mm, nach n paar km einbremsen echt genial, macht auf jedenfall nen unterschied zu normalen scheiben... mir is aufgefallen dass mein brems finger nicht mehr so arg belastet wird nach längeren abfahrten (nennt man das fading?)  kann an der grösseren scheibe liegen aber ich find es macht einiges aus.... der Sattel wird auf jedenfall nimmer so heiss wie mit den standart slx scheiben...


----------



## daynym (12. Oktober 2012)

Schönes Spaßgerät. Fährst du damit auch AM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.B: (14. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
hier mein custom Kona Operator FR.



















15,9kg
Wobei ich es mit neuen Pedalen auf 15,7kg bekommen könnte. Mal schauen ob ich sie ersetze.


----------



## Enginejunk (14. Oktober 2012)

ich muss sagen, bin echt neidisch.


----------



## kona86 (14. Oktober 2012)

Demnächst mache ich mal richtige Fotos...


----------



## StephanM (15. Oktober 2012)

Das gute alte Coiler!!!! hab das selbe Modell aus'm selben Jahrgang, nur in Größe 20" (XL)... Bin 1,78 groß und komme überraschend gut damit zurecht....
Dein Sattel is schon extremst weit draussen. Aber wenn Du damit zurecht kommst, isses ja doch jeden Fall in Ordnung.

Wie schwer ist Dein Hobel? ich bin im derzeitigen Aufbau bei etwa 18kg (!), da wird's schon heftig mit bergaufstrampeln 





Konaist schrieb:


> Mein COILER aus 2005, hat mich nie im Stich gelassen, sehr stabil und zuverlässig!


----------



## Mo09 (16. Oktober 2012)

;D


----------



## zoomer (21. Oktober 2012)

Edith :

Das Kona Unit 2011,
mit Hope Evo II/Singlespeed, Arch 29, Laser/D-Ligh/ Polyax Laufrädern mit Mountain Kings 2.2 BCC.
Sudpin III Pedale mit Nylonschrauben, SQLab 611 Sattel, Übersetzung 32/16
11,120 kg


----------



## Enginejunk (21. Oktober 2012)

ein klein wenig text dazu darf es schon sein....


----------



## nordstadt (22. Oktober 2012)




----------



## flowcountry (22. Oktober 2012)

Meins 





mittlerweile auf 15.47kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ketis (23. Oktober 2012)

Flacher als normal?


----------



## nabenschalter (23. Oktober 2012)

Das Mini-Kona für meinen Sohn zum 5. Geburtstag.
Schaltung XT 1x8, Bremsen SRAM 9.0 / XT-Mix, Laufräder Eigenbau.
Die Pedalen passen optisch nicht ins Gesamtbild, Gummi ist aber fehlertoleranter als ein paar schicke Alu-Pedalen. Das Rad wiegt 8,8 kg.


----------



## zoomer (23. Oktober 2012)

Cool !

Nur aus Erfahrung bei Freunden - wechseln Kinderfahrräder
in der Farbe gelb schnell mal ungewollt den Besitzer.


----------



## flowcountry (23. Oktober 2012)

ketis schrieb:


> Flacher als normal?



meinst du die front?


----------



## whoa (23. Oktober 2012)

Mein Hot erhält momentan gerade eine Frischzellenkur (Nabendynamo, Licht, usw.)


----------



## ketis (25. Oktober 2012)

@flowcountry
Ja bzw offset bushings ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keks15 (25. Oktober 2012)

heute habe ich mein neues Unit mal ausgeführt 
fährt sich prima


----------



## flowcountry (25. Oktober 2012)

ketis schrieb:


> @flowcountry
> Ja bzw offset bushings ?



die front ist durch die vorbau/lenker/steuersatz kombi so tief.

offset bushings hatte ich als ich das bild machte keine drin.


----------



## zoomer (25. Oktober 2012)

keks15 schrieb:


> heute habe ich mein neues Unit mal ausgeführt
> fährt sich prima



Du bist .... ganz schön .... gross ... 

Schön dass es ein weiteres Unit in der freien Wildbahn gibt.


----------



## keks15 (25. Oktober 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Du bist .... ganz schön .... gross ...
> 
> Schön dass es ein weiteres Unit in der freien Wildbahn gibt.



Joaaa die Hacksen wollen bei 2m Körpergröße schon Platz haben.
Es sieht zwar nach einer ordentlichen Sattelüberhöhung aus, aber glücklicherweise habe ich nicht nur lange Beine


----------



## a.nienie (26. Oktober 2012)

unit, das schweizer taschenmesser der kona palette


----------



## Burba (26. Oktober 2012)

Das "Schweizer Taschenmesser" ist n feines Teil, könnt ich fast  zugeben, etwas neidisch zu sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, gefällt mir besser als mein 2011er. 
Na, da ich doch nicht widerstehen konnte und das 2013er Honzo auch noch  stehen (nee, am fahren) habe, werd ich irgendwann das Unit wieder vom  Ballast befreien. Dann find ich es auch wieder besser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Stinkstiefel (26. Oktober 2012)

Das Unit gefällt mir immer besser. Ich glaub ich will auch eins  

Kann jemand was zu den Fahreigenschaften sagen, kann man das Bike gut aufs Hinterrad ziehen (Manual/Bunnyhop), wie fühlt es sich in der Luft an(Frontlastig, Ausgeglichen, Hecklastig)?

Gruß


----------



## zoomer (26. Oktober 2012)

Stinkstiefel schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu den Fahreigenschaften sagen, kann man das Bike gut aufs Hinterrad ziehen (Manual/Bunnyhop)



Nein !



Von allen Rädern die ich habe geht das Unit am allerschwersten aufs
Hinterrad. Das artet auch bei kleinen Vorderradlupfern in schwere
Arbeit aus.
Der Hauptgrund neben Gewicht, schwerer Räder und nicht so kurzen
Kettenstreben dürfte aber einfach die fehlende Federgabel sein, in die
man nicht reinpumpen kann.

Beim Flash mit Lefty und beim AMS Fully ist das jedenfalls total
anders.

Nach einer Zeit lang Gewöhnung ans Unit hab ich mal wieder mein
26er Fully rausgezogen, da bin ich beim Vorderradlupfen gleich
nach hinten abgestiegen.






Stinkstiefel schrieb:


> ... wie fühlt es sich in der Luft an(Frontlastig, Ausgeglichen, Hecklastig)?




Hab zwar eher keine Airtime, denke aber dass das in Ordnung geht.
Singlespeed tendenziell hinten leichter.


----------



## Stinkstiefel (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja hab auch wegen der rel. langen Kettenstreben bedenken. 

Vlt lässt sich ja mit einem kurzen Vorbau entgegen wirken, mein Peugeot SSP hat 450mm Streben, mit 60er Vorbau bekomm ich es trotzdem ganz gut hoch, allerdings muß man da schon ganz schön reißen und sich ziemlich krumm machen.


----------



## KonaEurope (26. Oktober 2012)

Stinkstiefel schrieb:


> Das Unit gefällt mir immer besser. Ich glaub ich will auch eins
> 
> Kann jemand was zu den Fahreigenschaften sagen, kann man das Bike gut aufs Hinterrad ziehen (Manual/Bunnyhop), wie fühlt es sich in der Luft an(Frontlastig, Ausgeglichen, Hecklastig)?
> 
> Gruß



Die geo vom Unit ist ziemlich traditionell. 
Fur hupferei, wheelies und manuals kann mann besser die Honzo nimmen, mit super kurze kettenstreben. 

Mit der uber dimensionierte rahmen haltet er auch besser bei jumps und mehr FR style trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja, so kann man es auch ausdrücken 

Auf jeden Fall ist das Unit eher fürs Strecke machen und das Honzo besser zu Herumtoben in den Bergen (oder wo auch immer Du Bunnys beeindruckst )


----------



## zoomer (26. Oktober 2012)

Seh ich auch so, an der Geometrie liegts nicht, die ist
beim Flash, bis auf die längere Front, fast identisch.
Ist eben trotzdem ein 29er

Aber wenn der Schwerpunkt auf manuals und bunny hops
liegt ist das Unit einfach das falsche Fahrrad, auch wenns
noch so schön ist.


----------



## Stinkstiefel (26. Oktober 2012)

hmm schade, habe gehofft das Unit wäre als "Schweizer Taschenmesser" auch für verspieltes Trailriding herzunehmen.. der Honzo ist mir eindeutig zu schwer und für härteres Fahren hab ich ja schon mein Scrap.
vlt. mach ich mal eine Probefahrt falls ein Händler in meiner Nähe ein Unit hat.
Auf jeden Fall mal Danke für euere Antworten

und weils ein Bilderthread ist, hier mein Explosif von der ersten Seite - jetzt Schaltbar & mit Leichtläuferreifen:


----------



## zoomer (26. Oktober 2012)

Stinkstiefel schrieb:


> hmm schade, habe gehofft das Unit wäre als "Schweizer Taschenmesser" auch für verspieltes Trailriding herzunehmen..



Das mach ich mit dem Unit die ganze Zeit - nur das Vorderrad
bleibt am Boden.



Fahr es trotzdem mal zur Probe.
Dein Explosif sieht jetzt schon schwer nach Honzo aus.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Oktober 2012)




----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Oktober 2012)

Das Tanuki meiner Freundin, mittlerweile mit Reverb


----------



## flowcountry (28. Oktober 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


>



wow schönes bike


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. Oktober 2012)

flowcountry schrieb:


> wow schönes bike



Danke! Für ne Serieausstattung find ichs auch richtig gut. Jetzt noch drei Kilo leichter, dann ists auch nicht so ne Schlepperei in den Keller


----------



## flowcountry (29. Oktober 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Danke! Für ne Serieausstattung find ichs auch richtig gut. Jetzt noch drei Kilo leichter, dann ists auch nicht so ne Schlepperei in den Keller



potenzial zum gewichtsparen hats ja jede menge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. Oktober 2012)

flowcountry schrieb:


> potenzial zum gewichtsparen hats ja jede menge



Jo, allein wenn ich den Dickarschsattel tausche, dann hab ich vermutlich 500 g gespart


----------



## Don Trailo (31. Oktober 2012)

endstufe vorerst


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. November 2012)

das Sartori ist echt das einzige 29er, das mir gefällt!


----------



## superhorschd (5. November 2012)

Grüße, Lars


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. November 2012)

Sehr feines Bike!


----------



## Andre123 (11. November 2012)

Hier mal meins... Kein schönes Bild, aber ein Kona!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. November 2012)

willste ne ehrliche Meinung?


----------



## Andre123 (14. November 2012)

Yep.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (15. November 2012)




----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2012)

Andre123 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins... Kein schönes Bild, aber ein Kona!



wenn Du zeit hast, dann bring mal etwas ordnung in die leitungen.
zumindest die leitung für die stütze kann so nicht bleiben. die reisst Du dir nur ab.
kannst Du diese nicht mit kabelbinder entlang der hinteren bremsleitung verlegen oder so?


----------



## Andre123 (15. November 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn Du zeit hast, dann bring mal etwas ordnung in die leitungen.
> zumindest die leitung für die stütze kann so nicht bleiben. die reisst Du dir nur ab.
> kannst Du diese nicht mit kabelbinder entlang der hinteren bremsleitung verlegen oder so?



Danke... hatte ich aber nachdem ich das Foto gemacht hatte auch bemerkt und sofort geändert. Fahre für den Park meine normale Stütze. Ist immer viel Tauscherei aber bei nem Sturz deutlich billiger. Die restlichen Leitungen liegen eigentlich gut. Grüße


----------



## bs99 (22. November 2012)

Kona Operator FR 2011 L
Änderungen zur Serie:
Gabel Boxxer RC 2011 mit MarioJanerio-Dämpfung und firm Feder
Dämpferfeder 500x3.0
Kurbel Truvative Descendant 36T 165mm
KeFü Shaman Raching
Laufräder Spank Spike 35 EVO mit DT Comp und Messingnippel auf Novatecs "Panchowheels"
Reifen Minion DHF 2,5 2ply 60a v+h und Schwalbe AV13
Kassette SRAM 9x 11-28
Schaltwerk X9 mid cage 2010
Shifter X7 2010
Sattel Reverse Fort Will Ti
Vorbau Sunline V1 65mm

Gesamtgewicht 17,8kg

More to come: Tuning für Dämpfer, ev. flachere Pedale


----------



## sgsilvio (23. November 2012)

mal mein Tanuki...
2011er Tanuki - Veltec fr - RockShox Revelation RLT - RockShox Monarch Plus - Avid Code 200/200 - Funn Fatboy 780 - Maxxis Minion F 2.6x2.35 (geplant noch ne andere Schaltgruppe...)






 



und fürs ruppigere Gelände mein Operator...
2012er Operator - Standardausstattung bis auf 200er Scheibe hinten - Truvativ Holzfeller Direct Mount - Funn Fatboy 810


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. November 2012)

Sehr schön


----------



## der stan (26. November 2012)

schon etwas älter aber fährt sich immer noch gut!


----------



## Burba (27. November 2012)

Fettes Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (27. November 2012)

geil, endlich mal wieder en stinker....


----------



## HC-Maxi (1. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!
Hier mal das, was von meinem 18" Tanuki über ist =)






Was hat sich da alles getan: 45mm Vorbau, 762er Lenker, absenkbare Durolux mit 160mm und Steckachse, anderes vorderes Laufrad, Fat Albert 2,25er Bereifung, Works Components Angleset -1°, Burgtec Offset Shock Hardware (macht nen knappen Grad am Lenkwinkel, das BB ordentlich runter und den Reach etwas kürzer), Ein Fox RP23 werkt fürs hintere Fahrwerk (war ne mords Arbeit den auf das richtige Luftvolumen zu bringen, aber jetzt funkts 1A), nur 2 KB vorne und dann noch so ne kleine Kettenführung.

Geometrie sieht so aus:
Lenkwinkel ist auf ca. 64°. BB liegt auf 355 (hätt ich gern noch tiefer). Radstand ist bei 1175mm.


----------



## HausWandPisser (2. Dezember 2012)

Mein kleiner Stinker...


----------



## ketis (2. Dezember 2012)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hier mal das, was von meinem 18" Tanuki über ist =)
> 
> 
> ...



Ja so würde ich es wohl auch aufbauen nur 150 Gabel finde es mit 64 fast zu flach.


----------



## HC-Maxi (2. Dezember 2012)

Danke!  Ich hab die 160er Gabel auch nicht wegen dem Quäntchen mehr FW, sonderm eher wegen der Stabilität der Durolux (und sie war günstig). Ich hab eben auch wegen der 160mm das Angleset genommen um der größeren Einbaulänge entgegen zu wirken. Hat auch ziemlich gut geklappt so, aber ich hätts BB trotzdem lieber so auf 335 - 340mm.  Hab schon überlegt ob ich die Dämpferaufnahme am Hauptrahmen modifizieren soll


----------



## a.nienie (5. Dezember 2012)

gutes gerät. was fährst Du damit?


----------



## KonaEurope (5. Dezember 2012)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hier mal das, was von meinem 18" Tanuki über ist =)
> 
> 
> ...




Ich mochte dir nur informieren, das der Tanuki nicht gedacht ist fur solche teilen und so ein fahrstil. Eventuele beschadigungen sollen nicht unter garantie akzeptiert werden. 
Ich wurde dir empfehlen ein Process rahmen zu nimmen.


----------



## Enginejunk (5. Dezember 2012)

@ Kona Europe, jetz muss ich echt mal ein dankeschön an dich aussprechen. nicht nur das du bei technischen fragen hilfst, sondern auch mal kritisch bist und dann nochmal ratschläge gibst. find ich echt gut und weiter so.... so wünscht man sich das. 


grüsse, patrick.


----------



## zoomer (5. Dezember 2012)

Find ich auch.

Kann man nicht oft genug betonen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (6. Dezember 2012)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> @ Kona Europe, jetz muss ich echt mal ein dankeschön an dich aussprechen. nicht nur das du bei technischen fragen hilfst, sondern auch mal kritisch bist und dann nochmal ratschläge gibst. find ich echt gut und weiter so.... so wünscht man sich das.
> 
> 
> grüsse, patrick.



Danke!

Ich find es einfach wichtig, wann einer so ein zeit in sein fahrrad steckt, das er nicht spater fur unangenehme uberaschungen steht. 
Auf papier sehen manche sachen gut aus, aber die funktionieren nicht immer 'in real life'!


----------



## HC-Maxi (6. Dezember 2012)

Hui, da hab ich ja für Gesprächsstoff gesorgt 

Eines vorab: Danke für deinen Hinweis! Ich finde deine Arbeit hier im Forum sehr lobenswert! du bist immer kompetent und freundlich! Und ich weiß, dass das Rad dafür nicht konzipiert ist und jeglicher Gewährleistungsanspruch verloren ging!

Ich habs trotzdem gemacht. Und eines gleich vorweg: Hut ab vor Kona und der Haltbarkeit des Rahmens!  Ich hätte trotzdem lieber n Process, aber das liegt leider nicht im Budget 

In meinem Tanuki steckt viel Liebe, viel Kopfzerbrechen und etwas Kohle, von letzterem aber gar nicht so viel. Bekommen hab ich dafür n Rad das ziemlich genau meinen Geometrievorstellungen entspricht und dennoch bergauf geht wie ne Rakete. Bergab gehts noch besser  und das war ja auch das was ich bewirken wollte. Das Rad hält und da sieht man auch mal was in so einem Rahmen für ein Potential steckt. Das ist das was ich unter Qualität und Vielseitigkeit verstehe 

Ich fahre mit dem Rad so gut wie überall... teilweise auch auf Downhill Trails (aber nix extrem hartes). Und es ist unglaublich wie gut es geht.  Bergauf treten ist für mich nur Mittel zum Zweck! Am liebsten hätt ich ne reine Downhill-Geo mit 150-160mm FW, 2 Kettenblättern und nem annehmbaren Gewicht. Und ich glaub da bin ich ganz gut hingekommen.

Dennoch empfehle ich niemandem, das Tanuki so umzubauen und es so zu beanspruchen!


----------



## HC-Maxi (6. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## Grawn (7. Dezember 2012)




----------



## poison2008 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hi alle zusammen
Sind ja schon hammer Geräte hier dabei!
Wollt euch mal meins zeigen,ist mein ganzer Stolz da steckt alles drin Geld Liebe Zeit und Nerven;-)


 

 



 


Zur ausstattung 
Rahmen Kona stinky six 19"
Gabel Fox 36 talas 160
Dämpfer Marzocchi roco Tst Air
Bremsen Avid Elixir CR
Schaltung Komplett bis Umwerfer Shimano XTR 970 serie
Umwerfer Shimano Deore
Kurbel Shimano XTR 970 serie
Laufräder Actionsports Fun Works Pro Enduro White/Red
Kassette Shimano xt 770 serie 
Reifen Continental Der Baron 2.3 Black Chilli
Sattel WTB Kona
Stütze Syntace p6 alu
Lenker/Vorbau KONA
Steuersatz FSA Orbit Xtreme Pro one point five
Griffe KONA

Gewicht  mit shimano klick pedalen
15,6 Kilo 
Ich persönlich finde es völlig akzeptabel wenn man an das orginal denkt;-)


----------



## Burba (25. Dezember 2012)

Meine beiden mal zusammen





Schönes Fest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMantler (30. Dezember 2012)

Mir gefällt das Tanuki oben auch echt gut, würde meins gern ähnlich umbauen und hätte dazu noch ne Frage: Bis wieviel Federweg 'verkraftet' denn der Rahmen? Hab mich nach ner 150er umgeschaut, ohne Lenkwinkelveränderung oder so. Will auch nich so harte Sachen damit fahren, dafür hab ich noch mein Operator  Aber denkt ihr 150 is ok?

PS: Damit mein Beitrag nich ganz OT is, hier noch mein Operator 2012:


----------



## HC-Maxi (30. Dezember 2012)

Ne 150er musst nicht kaufen, da musst bloss die Spacer auf der Luftseite der Sektor entfernen, die ist nämlich von 150 auf 130 runtergetravelt. Da kannst ansich nichts falsch machen. Seitens Kona ist ne 130er freigegeben, nicht mehr. Meines ist etwa 2 Ausfahrten mit 130 gerollt, seither mit 150. Ich empfehle allerdings auch ne Shock Offset Hardware dazu, da dir sonst die längere Gabel die Geo vermurkst.
Ich an deiner Stelle würde aber die Sektor gegen was gscheites tauschen, die flext ja wie Butter...


----------



## DerMantler (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahr das Normale, also 'nicht-Deluxe' mit Tora  Ist die auch runter getravelt? Hab mal die Revelation ins Auge gefasst, wenn die mal gebraucht günstig zu haben wäre, würde mir die in 140 oder 150 schon gefallen, wies danach mit der Geometrie aussieht müsst ich halt dann schauen


----------



## HC-Maxi (30. Dezember 2012)

Ah ok, das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Müsstest mal zerlegen und schauen ob du nen 20mm drin findest. Ansich gabs ne Tora mit 150mm, aber ich weiß nicht ob die im Tanuki runtergetravelt ist :-/


----------



## KonaEurope (8. Januar 2013)

DerMantler schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Tanuki oben auch echt gut, würde meins gern ähnlich umbauen und hätte dazu noch ne Frage: Bis wieviel Federweg 'verkraftet' denn der Rahmen? Hab mich nach ner 150er umgeschaut, ohne Lenkwinkelveränderung oder so. Will auch nich so harte Sachen damit fahren, dafür hab ich noch mein Operator  Aber denkt ihr 150 is ok?
> 
> PS: Damit mein Beitrag nich ganz OT is, hier noch mein Operator 2012:




Ich wurde sagen bei 130mm bleiben, aber die gabel tunen lassen. 
Mit bessere gabel, und fette reifer erreicht mann mehr, ohne die geometrie zu verkraften.


----------



## fedaykin (8. Januar 2013)




----------



## fedaykin (8. Januar 2013)

Meine beiden, satori und hei hei 29. Hei hei wird gerade aufgebaut, Rahmen vor eine Woche im bikemarkt gekauft, den rest lag hier noch.........


----------



## fedaykin (8. Januar 2013)

Bin auch noch immer auf der suche nach ein stinky primo ( rosa) in der Xxl grösse. Wenn also jemand einen verkauft......


----------



## KonaEurope (8. Januar 2013)

fedaykin schrieb:


> Meine beiden, satori und hei hei 29. Hei hei wird gerade aufgebaut, Rahmen vor eine Woche im bikemarkt gekauft, den rest lag hier noch.........



Nice! 

Ein racer und ein Spassmachine!


----------



## KonaBikerM (8. Januar 2013)

Hey KonaRider´s hier mal mein Schätzchen in Aktion 
Pls Voten 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1286162


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebDuderino (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen. Hier fahren ja einige das Kona Operator. Welche Größe würdet ihr mir bei meinen 1,80 m empfehlen? Bin schon eher an DH-Rennen (sprich GDC) interessiert, aber komme von einem doch sehr wendigen SX Trail in M (war mir auch etwas unruhig). Bin mir nun unschlüssig, ob da beim Operator M oder L die bessere Wahl wäre. Ich habe auf dem Modell in L auch schon beim Händler draufgesessen und hab mich recht wohl gefühlt, aber auf der Straße ist das ja nicht besonders aussagekräftig. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr da gemacht? Gruß


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Januar 2013)

190 und L..., ich finds recht groß.


----------



## KonaBikerM (11. Januar 2013)

kumpel von mir ist etwas über 1:80 und dem ist das m etwas zu groß...guck doch mal beim bikepark beerfelden da kannst du alles probefahren von s,m,l und das sogar im bikepark


----------



## Guruwari (13. Januar 2013)

Wer von Euch hat auch noch so ein schönes, altes und gut erhaltenes DH Bike von Kona...?










mehr Bilder unter: http://www.blugo.de/stabprimo/


----------



## fedaykin (13. Januar 2013)

Super cool! Sehr sehr schön!
Suche selber einen primo in rosa.


----------



## KonaEurope (14. Januar 2013)

Wow das ding sieht aus wie neu! 

Nice!


----------



## QuanTumZz (15. Januar 2013)

Hier ma mein stinky Deeluxe 07

Verbesserungs Vorschläge erwünscht =)


----------



## philipp7586 (15. Januar 2013)

Hier mal mein Operator, leider nur mit Supreme Rahmen ... Mittlerweile mit DirectMount-Vorbau.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. Januar 2013)

schickes Operator! der Vorbau war auch das erste was bei meinem getauscht wurde.

Hier meines nach dem vorletzten Wochenende..., vorgestern mit Hammer und Meißel enttarnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC-Maxi (15. Januar 2013)

Artgerechte Haltung!


----------



## The Gap (15. Januar 2013)

...das baby in s wär noch zu haben, unsere 2013er sind da


----------



## The Gap (15. Januar 2013)




----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. Januar 2013)

Sehr fein!


----------



## Fl!p (16. Januar 2013)

@The Gap:

Danke, jetzt weiß ich endlich wie meins mit schwarzen Laufrädern aussehen würde. 
Dann kann ich meinen ZTR  Flow Laufradsatz aufbauen. Top.


----------



## The Gap (16. Januar 2013)

...hey fl!p, as time goes by: ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (16. Januar 2013)

Ich bleib meinem noch ne weile treu!


----------



## The Gap (16. Januar 2013)

...perfekt, vor allem mit dem gaberl


----------



## Fl!p (16. Januar 2013)

Dann wird dir mein Dawg auch gefallen... 





Sind aber leider noch die alten Bremsen dran.


----------



## The Gap (16. Januar 2013)

...die Bremsen sind aber eh lässig, hatte ich auch am Bass...wir haben uns vor den Cadabras immer Bass zu All Mtn-Bikes umfunktioniert. Mit schaltbarer Kettenführung vorne und einer 55 RC3. Bergauf konnte man den Dämpfer komplett sperren, bergab ließ sich der Roco Air WC so einstellen, dass es sich nach 15 cm Travel angefühlt hat...

...aber es ist der absolute Hammer, was sich biketechnisch in den letzten Jahren so getan hat!


----------



## .Konafahrer. (17. Januar 2013)




----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Januar 2013)

Kona Unit 2012 Eigenaufbau
Single 44 zu 15


----------



## Burba (17. Januar 2013)

Ich sehe, Du hast fertich 
Kannst es morgen ja mal zeigen.

Gruß Burba


----------



## a.nienie (18. Januar 2013)

irgendwo gab#s die units günstig, oder?
44/15 ist männlich. habe ich noch nicht mal am straßenrad.


----------



## The Gap (18. Januar 2013)




----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Januar 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> irgendwo gab#s die units günstig, oder?
> 44/15 ist männlich. habe ich noch nicht mal am straßenrad.



Also ich habe den normalen Preis für den Rahmen gezahlt. 
Hier oben im Flachland geht es. Beim anfahren muss man mal etwas treten, aber sonst, einfach nicht aufhören zu treten, dann passt das schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (19. Januar 2013)

Das Radl war schon top, mittlerweile leider abgeschrabbelt und verbogen, hier noch im Zustand ab Werk:




Das hier war mein allererstes, richtiges Mountainbike. Es hat diverse Evolutionsstufen durchlebt. Aktuell lebt es bei mir als Singlespeeder mit ner ordentlichen P2 Gabel. Is einfach ne richtig geile Feile.


----------



## fedaykin (19. Januar 2013)

So, fertig!  12,1kg in 22" ! ( und kein carbon!)


----------



## cantankerous (20. Januar 2013)

Schneemobil


----------



## Tobijjahh (28. Januar 2013)

hi, 

ich weiß, off topic. 
doch ich sehe das hier viele ein operator fahren.
wie fährt sich den der rahmen? ist er in L wendig? stempelt der hinterbau? liegt das rad bei highspeed ruhig auf der strecke?

lg tobijjahh


----------



## HC-Maxi (28. Januar 2013)

Mein Weihnachtsumbau ist nun letztendlich doch erfolgreich abgeschlossen.






Neu sind: 
Race Face Atlas Kurbel mit 32t Kettenblatt
Umwerfer weg
Superstar LRS
10mm Steckachse hinten
Maxxis Highroller 2 Exo vorne 3C, hinten 60a
38mm Riser Lenker
Gewicht liegt bei 15,08kg

So und nun wieder alle auf mich


----------



## philipp7586 (29. Januar 2013)

Wunderschöner Aufbau. Sieht wirklich nach Spaß aus. Finde ich sehr gut!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. Januar 2013)

@HC-Maxi:
Warum auf dich? Du musst doch damit fahren und von daher ist doch alles gut. So lange das Steuerrohr und alles hält durch die höher Belastung mit der langen Gabel usw. ist doch alles gut!


----------



## J.B: (30. Januar 2013)

Nachdem mein Operator Rahmen Ende letzten Jahres den Geist aufgab, wollte ich mal ein Entourage ausprobieren.

Hier das Ergebnis:






Das Gewicht liegt bei 16,30 kg. Vielleicht ersetzte ich bei einem guten Angebot die Totem mit einer Lyrik o.ä. womit ich dann unter 16,00 kg kommen würde.


----------



## Boink (30. Januar 2013)

Nix da  Totem drannlassen und dafür ne Tafel Schokolade weniger in der Woche ^^

Schönes Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fede35i (31. Januar 2013)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> Mein Weihnachtsumbau ist nun letztendlich doch erfolgreich abgeschlossen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier noch ein Tanuki user.
Dein rad sieht einfach unglaublich gut aus!


----------



## KonaBikerM (31. Januar 2013)

@J.B:  hammer entourage   was war genau am rahmen kaputt gegangen?


----------



## J.B: (31. Januar 2013)

@KonaBikerM

Das Unterrohr ist bei einem Sturz am Knick vorm Steuerrohr gebrochen. Hoffentlich passiert das bei dem Rad nicht mehr...

Schön, dass es euch gefällt. Mir auch


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Februar 2013)

Nabend zusammen,

nachdem ich das Operator vor geraumer Zeit als original- Komplettbike gekauft habe, dachte ich eigentlich, das wäre schon völlig ok so, wie es ist.
War es auch, bis mir das Gewicht (ich bin alles andere als ein Gewichtstuner!) dann doch etwas zu viel war, weils das Rad träge machte. Nun habe ich Sattel, Lenker und Laufräder getauscht und bin von 18,95 kg auf 17,73 gekommen ohne Funktionseinbuße.

Ausgangszustand:




kurz in die Fangopackung:




und nun so:









Fotos sind mies, weiss ich


----------



## KonaEurope (7. Februar 2013)

Nice ride Karsten!


----------



## KonaEurope (7. Februar 2013)

Noch im aufbau, und warte noch auf ein paar teilen. Aber hier ein sneak preview von mein werkzeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.B: (7. Februar 2013)

@konaEurope
Das Bike ist nice und sieht vor allem verdammt schnell aus.


----------



## Fl!p (7. Februar 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Noch im aufbau, und warte noch auf ein paar teilen. Aber hier ein sneak preview von mein werkzeug.



Yeah, fehlen nur noch Magura Bremsen 
Ich bin auch am überlegen mein Dawg durch das Process zu ersetzten.
Ist die Montage der Variostütze einfach? (wegen Stealth)


----------



## KonaEurope (7. Februar 2013)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Yeah, fehlen nur noch Magura Bremsen
> Ich bin auch am überlegen mein Dawg durch das Process zu ersetzten.
> Ist die Montage der Variostütze einfach? (wegen Stealth)



Stealth montage ist einfach. 

Locker schrauben, montieren, leitung festschrauben und wenn notig mal entluften, genau wie beim bremse.


----------



## Fl!p (7. Februar 2013)

Aaah, jetzt seh ichs erst. die Leitung wird ja agrnicht durchs unterrohr verlegt. Also nur durch das Sitzrohr?


----------



## KonaEurope (8. Februar 2013)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Aaah, jetzt seh ichs erst. die Leitung wird ja agrnicht durchs unterrohr verlegt. Also nur durch das Sitzrohr?



Correct. Internal cables sind ja schon, aber total nicht praktisch.


----------



## fedaykin (8. Februar 2013)

Und jetzt mal etwas Total anderes..........);
Mein city-commuter rad:
Ein Kona Minute 29.....


----------



## fedaykin (8. Februar 2013)

Die conti race kings in 29x2,2 passen wirklich nur gerade......das hinterrad kann man nur ohne Luft montieren. Hat aber was mehr komfort mit meine 110 kg.


----------



## konaoperator (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo Jungs,

Ich als KONA FREAK muss mich hier auch mal outen 

Fahre Kona seit 98' und das ausschließlich 

Leider habe ich keine Bilder meiner alten Kona's
Eines davon war ein KONA STAB 98' mit Marzocchi SUPER T

So nun mal mein aktueller KONA stand:


----------



## fedaykin (11. Februar 2013)

Daumen hoch! Very cool! Auch der 2002 bear, sehr cool!


----------



## der stimp (11. Februar 2013)

mal meine Konas. Bin Wiederholungstäter und komm immer mal wieder auf Kona zurück... 

Stab 05







Cowan DS 07 (Gr. S)






Stinky 06 Primo (Gr. M)






Stinky 07 Garbanzo (mit 2010er Decals)






Cowan DS 06 (Gr. M)





Shonky 08 (Gr. L)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (12. Februar 2013)

Schone bikes! 

Viele altere modellen doch! 

Wo sind die Entourages, Hei Hei 29'ers und Cadabra's?


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (13. Februar 2013)

Mein Stinky von 2005. Wie neu. 
Gruß an alle Konafahrer, Peter


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## knackundback (14. Februar 2013)

Hörte ich da cadabra?


----------



## fose (16. Februar 2013)

ich hab auch mal in der bilderkiste gekramt:
me and my old beauty, 7 years ago... 






Kona Stinky DLX 2005


----------



## Stinkstiefel (17. Februar 2013)

^^sehr geiles Bild

& @der stimp: coole Kona Kollektion, das Shonky gefällt mir am besten


----------



## der stimp (17. Februar 2013)

der primo stinker war mir stets mein liebstes kona (leider in m und musste deshalb mal dem garbanzo weichen) 
shonky ist ne kuhle butze, bekommt in kürze eine federforke, sobald wieder etwas geld über ist. 

die stinker von peter und fose find ich kuhl.


----------



## Joopie (23. Februar 2013)

knackundback schrieb:


> Hörte ich da cadabra?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 245957


Wo issn das, sehe du bist in Essen beheimatet? Wo N.S.W.O.


----------



## knackundback (23. Februar 2013)

Joopie schrieb:


> Wo issn das, sehe du bist in Essen beheimatet? Wo N.S.W.O.



Am Baldenysee, in der nähe der heimlichen liebe, Heisingen!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joopie (23. Februar 2013)

knackundback schrieb:


> Am Baldenysee, in der nähe der heimlichen liebe, Heisingen!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


Bisste da öfters, könnten wir mal zusammen biken wenn du dich da auskennst, binn noch neu in E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertl888 (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo allseits,
hier mal mein 2001er Stinky, noch mit der "alten Gabel". 
Vorher/nachher


----------



## PitchER (24. Februar 2013)

So, hier mal mein neues operator!


----------



## flowcountry (25. Februar 2013)

PitchER schrieb:


> So, hier mal mein neues operator!



Schaut gut aus.


----------



## Totoxl (25. Februar 2013)

Lüge, das ich das so erfahren muss 
Da schaue ich per Zufall in den Kona Fred und muss hier entdecken das du ein neues Bike hast


----------



## PitchER (26. Februar 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Lüge, das ich das so erfahren muss
> Da schaue ich per Zufall in den Kona Fred und muss hier entdecken das du ein neues Bike hast




Toto, wie du auf den Foto siehst ist das Kona noch nicht mal eine Woche in meinem Besitz. Aber ganz ehrlich, du wärst der erste gewesen den ich nach der ersten Fahrt angerufen hätte  ... leider liegt in Nürnberg noch viel zu viel von diesem "scheiß" Schnee! Mit deiner Frau hab ich aber schon mal den 4.5. für einen Besuch bei uns ins Auge gefasst!


----------



## Boink (26. Februar 2013)

Is das original lack? schaut so metallic aus auf dem foto  hab die grüne version noch nie in real gesehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PitchER (26. Februar 2013)

Ist original Lack! Das Grün ist aber eher matt! Grundsätzlich sieht das Bike  in real viel besser aus als im Katalog oder auf dem Bildschirm!


----------



## PitchER (26. Februar 2013)

Ist original Lack! Das Grün ist aber eher matt! Grundsätzlich sieht das Bike  in real viel besser aus als im Katalog oder auf dem Bildschirm!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Februar 2013)

PitchER schrieb:


> Ist original Lack! Das Grün ist aber eher matt! Grundsätzlich sieht das Bike  in real viel besser aus als im Katalog oder auf dem Bildschirm!



da hast du Recht! Finde auch, dass das Grün nie so wirklich rüberkommt.

Vorerst finale Version, jetzt wird nur noch nach Defekt oder Verschleiß getauscht!
....vielleicht.........


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (28. Februar 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> da hast du Recht! Finde auch, dass das Grün nie so wirklich rüberkommt.
> 
> Vorerst finale Version, jetzt wird nur noch nach Defekt oder Verschleiß getauscht!
> ....vielleicht.........



Sehr schick! ;-)


----------



## flowcountry (2. März 2013)

Mein Operator ist nun auch endgültig fertig! Jetzt muss geld für die Carbonversion her


----------



## 4fast2u (3. März 2013)

Sind mal geile Operator!
Ist ein Operator von der Geo her eigentlich touren- bzw langstreckentauglich?



zeuss schrieb:


> Und noch eins
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moin, sagt mal wie genau ist hier die Funktionweise von dem Dämpfer (Sattelstange -> Schwinge) oder ist das überhaupt ein Dämpfer?

Gruß


----------



## der stimp (3. März 2013)

meinst du die stange? 
das ist ne bremsmomentabstützung. dient dazu, dass das hr beim bremsen nicht den bodenkontakt verliert.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. März 2013)

Wie meinst du das mit der tourentauglichkeit? Also meinste so wie: Telestütze rein und hochfahren?
Beim Entourage eines Freundes ging das nur bedingt. Sattelrohr sehr kurz und extrem flacher sitzwinkel. Ich persönlich halte davon nichts. Da gibt's bessere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## der stimp (3. März 2013)

noch mal ein update von meinem shonky. 
da kommt aber nächste woche ne dirt jumper 1 rein....


----------



## 4fast2u (3. März 2013)

der stimp schrieb:


> meinst du die stange?
> das ist ne bremsmomentabstützung. dient dazu, dass das hr beim bremsen nicht den bodenkontakt verliert.



Ja genau die meine ich, danke! heisst die ist starr und die Aufnahme an Schwinge ist auf der Achse gelagert, also dreht frei mit?



schulte69 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit der tourentauglichkeit? Also meinste so wie: Telestütze rein und hochfahren?
> Beim Entourage eines Freundes ging das nur bedingt. Sattelrohr sehr kurz und extrem flacher sitzwinkel. Ich persönlich halte davon nichts. Da gibt's bessere Möglichkeiten.



Ne meinte eher der Weg zum Trail, also wirklich ein ganzes Stück Strecke, nicht nur bergauf zu Abfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. März 2013)

Das würde ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht antun wollen. Ich bin fit, aber darauf hatte ICH keinen Bock. Da würde ich mir nen freerider suchen oder nen DHler mit der Möglichkeit eine lange Stütze einzuschrauben.


----------



## der stimp (3. März 2013)

@ 2fast4u - genau so. ist halt 2x gelagert. am sattelrohr und bei der bremsaufnahme. die stebe ist starr. 
im grunde soll die strebe dann bei eingefedertem fahrwerk das stemplen verhindern.


----------



## KonaEurope (4. März 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Das würde ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht antun wollen. Ich bin fit, aber darauf hatte ICH keinen Bock. Da würde ich mir nen freerider suchen oder nen DHler mit der Möglichkeit eine lange Stütze einzuschrauben.



Process ist super fur solche sachen. 
Obwohl 'nur' 150mm federweg, mit der 66-er lenkwinkel und kurze kettenstrebe ist er sehr schnell bergab! 

Matt Slaven, der Amerikanische Enduro racer und prototyp tester von der Process hat immer geredet uber sein Mini DH bike beim testen.


----------



## PitchER (4. März 2013)

gefällt mir 



schulte69 schrieb:


> da hast du Recht! Finde auch, dass das Grün nie so wirklich rüberkommt.
> 
> Vorerst finale Version, jetzt wird nur noch nach Defekt oder Verschleiß getauscht!
> ....vielleicht.........


----------



## 4fast2u (4. März 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Process ist super fur solche sachen.



Bestimmt ein klasse Bike, die Frage ist dann doch ob´s für mich als DH Einsteiger und tourenlastiger Fahrer das Richtige ist?






Mein Verkäufer hat mir heute für meine Bedürfnisse das 2012er Tanuki Deluxe nahe gelegt... was haltet ihr davon?

Klick ---> Tanuki - Soll ich?

Sorry für OT

Gruß


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. März 2013)

Ist ein echt gutes Radl! Meine Freundin hat das Tanuki auch und fuhr bis sie sich das Last kaufte auch im Bikepark damit. Also sehr gemäßigt aber immerhin. Ich finde das optisch super, würde jedoch wie von KonaEurope das proceed ins Auge fassen. Man will irgendwann immer mehr und da fällt das mit dem Radl doch sicherlich leichter.


----------



## Totoxl (6. März 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ist ein echt gutes Radl! Meine Freundin hat das Tanuki auch und fuhr bis sie sich das Last kaufte auch im Bikepark damit. Also sehr gemäßigt aber immerhin. Ich finde das optisch super, würde jedoch wie von KonaEurope das proceed ins Auge fassen. Man will irgendwann immer mehr und da fällt das mit dem Radl doch sicherlich leichter.



Das kann ich so unterschreiben, bis auf das meine Freundin aufs Last umgestiegen ist. 
Das Process ist sicher im Zukunfts Gedanken nicht verkehrt, aber sicherlich nicht zu dem Kurs zu bekommen.


----------



## Legend (9. März 2013)

Mein seit Jahren treuester Begleiter. Dementsprechend sieht es auch aus ... so muss das!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. März 2013)

Wozu die Klammer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Legend (9. März 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wozu die Klammer?



Welche? Haarklammer oder Wäscheklammer? 
Naja Accessoires und Geschenke


----------



## stepenv (12. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mich endlich aus der anonymen Mitleserschaft befreien und stelle euch hiermit mein Kona Dawg vor.






Kurz zur Geschichte:

Na einigen Touren mit meinem Kumpel (Stevens Fully) hatte ich die Schna.... voll und wollte mir selber ein Fully zusammenbauen. Also ging als erstes die Rahmensuche los und bin dabei auf den Kona Dawg gestoßen. Verkäufer angerufen, kurz erzählt, Rahmen und Fox Talas 32 gekauft. Danach mein Radon-Hardtail auseinander genommen, alles geputzt und an den Kona-Rahmen montiert. Und schon stand mein neues Bike zur Ausfahrt bereit. 

Der Unterschied zu meinem "alten" Radon-Hardtail war riesengroß, vorallem bergab will das Kona vorfährts marschieren. War zuerst komisch, aber jetzt freue ich mich auf jede Abfahrt.


So, genug geschrieben, bis bald...

Das war es erstmal, bis bald


----------



## KonaEurope (13. März 2013)

stepenv schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte mich endlich aus der anonymen Mitleserschaft befreien und stelle euch hiermit mein Kona Dawg vor.
> 
> ...




Gut zu horen das dein Dawg dir endlich geniessen last von die abfahrten!


----------



## stepenv (13. März 2013)

@ KonaEurope

Bekomme ich 2,4" Reifen rein? Die Nobby`s könnten mal ausgetauscht werden.

gruß


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. März 2013)

Bei mir ist auch ein neues eingezogen

Kona Lisa RD 2007
Nicht für mich, sondern für meine hübschere Hälfte


----------



## Legend (15. März 2013)

cool Bike für die bessere Hälfte bauen steht bei mir auch an. Also her mit den Details und Aufbaufotos! 

Warum so ein langer Vorbau? Ist der Rahmen bzw. das Oberrohr an sich zu klein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (15. März 2013)

Der Rahmen ist aber auch hübsch.

Weiss nicht, mir würden wohl schwarze Komponenten besser gefallen,
aber wenn, dann zieh das mit dem Silber komplett durch


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. März 2013)

Der bleibt nicht dran. Den hab's gratis dazu.
Komponenten sollen alle schwarz werden. Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze sind schon bestellt. 
Antrieb wird wohl "nur" Tiagra, aber das ist eh erst ein mal nur ein Versuch sie aufs Rad zu bekommen ^^


----------



## MichiP (18. März 2013)

Ist mir über den Weg gelaufen und flüsterte mir zu. Kauf mich.

Baue eigentlich immer selber auf aber hier konnte ich mit meinen vorhandenen Budget nicht vor bei gehen.

Als erstes mal ein 60mm Syntace Vorbau dran.

Gestern flog die Kurbel runter und gegen eine alte Hone mit 22/36 getauscht. Aktuelles Foto folgt.

Sattelschnellspanner ist das nächste.

Bremsscheibe muss auch noch größer bzw falls noch mal etwas Kleingeld rein kommt komplett gewechselt.

Sram und ich werden auch keine Freunde.

Ansonsten tolles Bike

Jetzt warte ich aber noch mal auf Wetter da der Winter wieder hier im Norden Einzug gehalten hat


----------



## Kwoon (31. März 2013)

der stimp schrieb:


> mal meine Konas. Bin Wiederholungstäter und komm immer mal wieder auf Kona zurück...
> 
> Stab 05
> 
> ...



Dezent verliebt!


----------



## Dämon__ (9. April 2013)

*Seit Heute Besitzer eines Cadabras. *


----------



## KonaEurope (9. April 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Seit Heute Besitzer eines Cadabras. *




Gratulieren!!

Happy trails!!


----------



## KonaBikerM (9. April 2013)

Sowas würde sich auch gut ergänzen zu meinem Kona!


----------



## Kwoon (9. April 2013)

Mein Stinker als Schattentrophäe


----------



## Adam1987 (10. April 2013)

Sehr geiles Bild, sehr geiler Stinker 

Ich könnte fast man meinen das wäre meins, aber dabei sieht meins eher wie der böse Bruder von deinem aus


----------



## KonaBikerM (10. April 2013)

Das mit dem Grün finde ich geil! Nur Lenke würde mich stören, den würde ich in so einem rot kaufen/lackieren wie der Piggypack vom Dämpfer ist  Achja uuuuund die Gabel 
Aber sonst ist es sau geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwoon (10. April 2013)

Hauptsache das D.O.P.E ist ebenso grün! 
Gefällt!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. April 2013)

Aktuelle Stand des Lisa RD


----------



## topper103 (10. April 2013)

Nun denn.....

Mein erstes Fully.....(bzw. mein zweites, hatte die Qual der Wahl).....vor einer Woche im Neuzustand erstanden.  

Kona Dawg Surpreme von 2008.

Gruß Jupp


----------



## Burba (13. April 2013)

So, mal noch n Nicht-Fully-Kona


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. April 2013)

Oooooch Jens nicht noch eins....  
Ich wein schon weil ich mir das Jake the snake nicht leisten kann und dann kommst du mal wieder mit was neuem...


----------



## Burba (14. April 2013)

Es tut mir sooo leid 
Und damit fahren macht sooon Spass!


----------



## Adam1987 (14. April 2013)

Schönes DR Fine und die Lisa wird auch ein Traum wenn sie fertig ist. 

Mein neues Projekt seht ihr hier:





Wird ein kleines Allround-Hardtail für Pumptrack, Dirt-Strecke, Hometrail aber auch um mal gemütlich durch die City zur Eisdiele zu cruisen.


----------



## Burba (14. April 2013)

Da will ich mehr von sehen (wenn es so weit ist)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. April 2013)

Nächste Projekt
HOSS DELUXE

mit über 2,2KG ein ziemlich fettes Fieh (mit Steuersatz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (15. April 2013)

und dass passende fernsehprogramm dazu...  

mal ne frage, gibts von kona en HT rahmen der für FR und mini-DH geeignet ist? 
dort soll ne 160er gabel rein. 
will mir fürn alltag en HT aufbauen und ich hänge irgendwie an KONA....


----------



## J.B: (17. April 2013)

Hallo,
hier mal die Entwicklung meines Kona Entourage´s.
Zuerst mit Totem, altem Sattel und alten Pedalen:






Hier mit neuen Pedalen, neuem Sattel und vor allem neuer Federgabel, einer MZ 55 CR aus dem Jahr 2012:






Und hier der neueste Stand mit der neuen Kurbel Descendant und einer Suntour Durolux RC2 180mm. Leider gab es nur die Version mit TA, sprich mit Federwegsabsenkung. 






In diesem Zustand wiegt es 15,5 kg. Ohne TA wären es 15,3...

Am Wochenende teste ich die Durolux mal im Bikepark.

Grüße

Jonas


----------



## KonaEurope (17. April 2013)

Also, ready fur Finale Ligure dieses WE:


----------



## Totoxl (17. April 2013)

Sehr cool. Passen im Process ohne Problem 650b Laufräder?


----------



## Adam1987 (17. April 2013)

Zwischenstand :


----------



## KonaEurope (18. April 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Sehr cool. Passen im Process ohne Problem 650b Laufräder?



Mann hat genug platz fur 2.35er Highrollers. In Dicke Schlamm sollte es aber knapp werden und dein tretlager ist +- 1cm hoher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. April 2013)

@KonaEurope schönes Process und viel Spaß in Finale!!!


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2013)

dr.fine hatte ichs chon kommentiert. schön durchdachter/vielseitiger rahmen.
den gab's als dr.dew ja schon ewig als disc only.

das lisa RR wird auch gut. ich fidne die tiagra blätter aber (optisch) grottig.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Nächste Projekt
> HOSS DELUXE
> 
> mit über 2,2KG ein ziemlich fettes Fieh (mit Steuersatz)



das *vieh* hat den höchsten gewicht/fun faktor. hatte 3 hoss in unterschiedlichsten aufbauten. eins mit pike + co hat auch im bikepark eine gute figur gemacht. absoluter spassrahmen.


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> und dass passende fernsehprogramm dazu...
> 
> mal ne frage, gibts von kona en HT rahmen der für FR und mini-DH geeignet ist?
> dort soll ne 160er gabel rein.
> will mir fürn alltag en HT aufbauen und ich hänge irgendwie an KONA....



gibt es das *five-o* nicht mehr?
kommt, glaube ich mit 140er gabel, aber wie ich die rahmen von denen kenne ist es auf der soliden seite und wird auch etwas mehr federweg locker wegstecken.
<-- persönliche meinung. jeder auf eigenes risiko.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. April 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das lisa RR wird auch gut. ich fidne die tiagra blätter aber (optisch) grottig.



Mich stören die Blätter auch, aber das Rad ist nicht mein (finanzielles) Vergnügen, daher sehe ich darüber hinweg...





> das *vieh* hat den höchsten gewicht/fun faktor. hatte 3 hoss in unterschiedlichsten aufbauten. eins mit pike + co hat auch im bikepark eine gute figur gemacht. absoluter spassrahmen.



haha 
ja das passiert wenn man abends mit dem iPad auf der Couch sitzt 
Der Zukünftige Besitzer achtet leider zu sehr aufs Geld, als das eine Pike oder ähnlich performant einzieht.


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2013)

schade.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. April 2013)

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe 
11,2kg


----------



## .Konafahrer. (18. April 2013)




----------



## TinaGerwin (19. April 2013)

So meine lieben 

Ich fahre ein etwas älteres Modell - ein Kona Stab Deluxe von 2009, aber wie ihr seht, es ist noch nicht zerbrochen 

& ich liebe mein Kona! 

Grüße
Tina


----------



## M-Kona (21. April 2013)

Welchen tune bei rock shox braucht der Vivid im opeartor ???


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. April 2013)

Nabend M-Kona,

hast du jetzt den Air oder Coil? Hab im anderen Fred was von dir über Air gelesen, jetzt Coil?!

Also ich hab den Vivid Air mit M/M tune und der passt bisher gut für mich. Druck keine Ahnung, habe so rund 30% Sag im stehen.
Zu oft durchschlagen sollte der Dämpfer nicht, macht ja auch keinen Sinn, oder was meinst du?
Bei meinem vorherigen RS Kage hatte ich bei 83 kg eine 400er Feder. Nur so zur Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-Kona (21. April 2013)

Ich hab noch en air aber der is mir Zu anfällig jetzt leg ich mir en coil zu


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. April 2013)

Warum ist der Air zu anfällig? Sorry, du schreibst hier Fragen rein, die darauf hindeuten, dass du keinen Plan hast aber dann mit solchen gewagten Thesen um dich schmeist..., naja..., viel Erfolg dann weiterhin!


----------



## M-Kona (22. April 2013)

Ich hatte 3 vivid air und alle gingen schrott nach höchstens 2 wochen dauer einsatz


----------



## NaturalShine (23. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
hier unsere Kona´s.
Entourage und Operator 2013 inkl. E-Antrieb von Ego-Kits


----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2013)

warum macht man denn so etwas.
ernstgemeinte frage!


----------



## NaturalShine (23. April 2013)

Der nächste Bikepark ist etwa 100km entfernt.
Somit bin ich im Jahr nur etwa 15x dort und noch 1-2x in Saalbach.
Da ich das Bike aber gerne auch so mal bewege um die heimischen Trail zu rocken hab ich eine kleine Kletterhilfe eingebaut.
Ich habe selbst bis vor einiger Zeit e-bikes als Fahrräder für die "ältere" Gerneration angesehen. 
Meine Meinung hat sich aber nach dem ersten Test geändert...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. April 2013)

Ich kann jeden verstehen, der das krankheitsbedingt anschraubt und sich damit ein Stück Freiheit wieder zurückkauft. Bei solchen Rädern wie ihr sie habt...., da finde ich das bedenklich, weils in die Richtung Elektrocrosser geht und die fehlende Fittness (durch Zeitmangel/Faulheit) erkauft wird. Naja..., ist halt einschwieriges Thema, ich find es macht ein riesen Spaß mit so nem Dingen zu fahren, würde es mir selber niemals dranschrauben.


----------



## NaturalShine (23. April 2013)

Ist ja nur als Spassmaschine gedacht
Für die sportliche Betätigung gibts ja auch noch einen Renner und folgendes Spielzeug welches auch gut in dieses Theme passt.


----------



## dinamo79 (23. April 2013)

NaturalShine schrieb:


> Der nächste Bikepark ist etwa 100km entfernt.
> Somit bin ich im Jahr nur etwa 15x dort und noch 1-2x in Saalbach.
> Da ich das Bike aber gerne auch so mal bewege um die heimischen Trail zu rocken hab ich eine kleine Kletterhilfe eingebaut.
> Ich habe selbst bis vor einiger Zeit e-bikes als Fahrräder für die "ältere" Gerneration angesehen.
> Meine Meinung hat sich aber nach dem ersten Test geändert...


 
Hätte für den heimischen Trail nicht auch ein AM/Enduro gereicht?

Bin im ersten Moment beim Bild auch erst zusammengezuckt, für mein Operator wäre das nie eine Option, aber jeder kann letztlich machen was er will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (23. April 2013)

Wer sich einen E-Antrieb anbaut gehört einfach nicht in den Wald (Trails)
Da kann man sich auch gleich eine Vollcross kaufen, für mich ein absolutes NO GO!!!


----------



## Dooofy (23. April 2013)

Wo fängt man an, wo hört man auf?
Jeder (fast) der mit seinem Freerider / Downhiller unterwegs ist, fährt mit dem Lift nach oben. Dieser Antrieb ersetzt nur den Lift. 
Sind diese Liftfahrer auch falsch im Wald / am Berg?

Ist Fahrradfahren im Wald allgemein schlecht? --> MTB-Verbot in Hessen
Was passiert bei MTB Marathon-Veranstaltungen, bei welchen hunderte von Leuten den gleichen Waldweg nehmen. Da schimpfen auch viele Waldbesitzer.

Die Autofahrer schimpfen über Rennradfahrer welchen auf der Strasse unterwegs sind obwohl ein Radweg da ist. ( auch wenn der Radweg mit Dreck von den Feldarbeiten unbefahrbar ist)

Vielleicht wäre es besser wenn alle nur noch daheim auf dem Rollentrainer fahren würden.


----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2013)

Dooofy schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es besser wenn alle nur noch daheim auf dem Rollentrainer fahren würden.


da beschwert sich der nachbar über das "grollen".

mal gucken, was sich ebike mäßig noch tut, aber ich denke, da wird es och ein heftige regulierungswut geben, wenn die ersten üblen unfälle passiert sind. vor allem im urbanen raum.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. April 2013)

najaaaaaaaaaaaa, der Vergleich hinkt etwas, denn die Lifte sind nicht wegen Radfahrern gebaut worden, sondern meist wegen Skifahrern (oder in Willingen wegen Alkis  ). Ich persönlich finde die Dinger nicht schlimm, wenn jemand da verantwortungsbewusst mit umgeht und genau so fährt wie einer ohne E Unterstützung (runter). Artet das aber in ein MX Ausgleich aus, dann wirds halt schwierig mit der Argumentation.


----------



## der stimp (23. April 2013)

so, mal mein shonky im endstadium. hab endlich mal ne federgabel eingebaut


----------



## Dämon__ (23. April 2013)

dooofy schrieb:


> wo fängt man an, wo hört man auf?
> Jeder (fast) der mit seinem freerider / downhiller unterwegs ist, fährt mit dem lift nach oben. Dieser antrieb ersetzt nur den lift.
> Sind diese liftfahrer auch falsch im wald / am berg?
> 
> ...



:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2013)

shonky kommt gut.


----------



## dinamo79 (23. April 2013)

Dooofy schrieb:


> Wo fängt man an, wo hört man auf?
> Jeder (fast) der mit seinem Freerider / Downhiller unterwegs ist, fährt mit dem Lift nach oben. Dieser Antrieb ersetzt nur den Lift.
> Sind diese Liftfahrer auch falsch im Wald / am Berg?


 
In der Regel ist es aber so, dass zum Lift auch ein entsprechender Bikepark gehört bzw. sie nebeneinander existieren, d.h. mindestens gewisse Trails als DH-Strecken ausgewiesen sind.

Im Wald auf den heimischen Trails kommt man auch gut mit einem AM/Enduro-Bike zurecht, d.h. aus eigener Kraft hoch und dann mit viel Spass und Flow runter. Ich war zwar nur ziemlich lokal bei mir im Südschwarzwald unterwegs, kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass man auf anderen Trails in anderen Wäldern Deutschlands nur mit >180mm Federweg runterbrettern kann.

Aber wie dem auch sei, da ich hier nun im Strang geschrieben habe, ohne je mein eigenes zu posten - BTT:

Operator 2012 in der Standardausführung, Bild nach dem ersten Ausritt auf dem heimischen Trail, auf den Berg ohne Motor am Bike, dafür am Heck eines Autos  - war aber auch das erste und letzte Mal, ich war zu ungeduldig, um auf den ersten Ausritt im Bikepark zu warten


----------



## KonaEurope (23. April 2013)

Mochte nur alle Enduristen auf Operators und Entourages drauf weisen, das diese bikes nicht gedacht sind um mit so ein grosse hebelwirkung von der sattelstutze zu fahren...


----------



## Enginejunk (23. April 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> najaaaaaaaaaaaa,sondern meist wegen Skifahrern (oder in Willingen wegen Alkis  )



kurze frage wegen alkis, kannste mir das erklären? also ski oder FR fahrer? 
is ne ernste frage...


----------



## Enginejunk (23. April 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Mochte nur alle Enduristen auf Operators und Entourages drauf weisen, das diese bikes nicht gedacht sind um mit so ein grosse hebelwirkung von der sattelstutze zu fahren...


absolut genial von dir dass du sowas sagst. der support von Kona durch dich ist echt allererste sahne. 

aber eine bitte, hast du auch einen vornamen? 

ich denke wir alle, die KONA gemeinschaft halt möchte gern die leute mit vornamen ansprechen und nicht immer so formal... 


grüsse, patrick.


----------



## M-Kona (23. April 2013)

Hey leute ich will hier auch en bild von Meinem kona hochladen im dem thread
Wie geht das ich blicks nicht


----------



## M-Kona (23. April 2013)

Fail


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. April 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> kurze frage wegen alkis, kannste mir das erklären? also ski oder FR fahrer?
> is ne ernste frage...


Nabend,

kann ich erklären: Weder noch, die Alkis besuchen "Siggis Hütte" und brennen sich einen bis sie umfallen, die Gondeln voll Kotzen oder sich auf die Fresse hauen. Manche rennen auch über die Strecke....

Ist leider kein blöder Spruch sondern kommt regelmäßig vor


----------



## Fl!p (24. April 2013)

Einfach im September nach Willingen fahren, dann ist es nicht mehr so schlimm mit den Alki's...


----------



## dinamo79 (24. April 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Mochte nur alle Enduristen auf Operators und Entourages drauf weisen, das diese bikes nicht gedacht sind um mit so ein grosse hebelwirkung von der sattelstutze zu fahren...


 
Die Sattelstütze auf meinem Bild war nur so weit herausgefahren, weil ich nach dem Trail noch ca. 5km in der Ebene nach Hause fahren musste. 
(Der saubere Teil der Stütze ist ja gut zu erkennen.)

Das war damals wie gesagt nur meine erste Fahrt, danach wurde die Sattelstütze sogar noch gekürzt und ist tief eingefahren. Aber dennoch danke für deine Aufmerksamkeit und deine stets guten Ratschläge hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (24. April 2013)

M-Kona schrieb:


> Fail


Hab das mal für dich übernommen (wie es geht? Schau in deine PN)




Gruß Burba


----------



## KonaEurope (24. April 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> absolut genial von dir dass du sowas sagst. der support von Kona durch dich ist echt allererste sahne.
> 
> aber eine bitte, hast du auch einen vornamen?
> 
> ...




Hey Patrick! 

Ich sag es gerne, da viel leuten bei 'material abuse' nur denken an dirtjumpen mit ein XC machine. 
Sollte schade sein das der schone Operator oder Entourage beschadigt wird! 

Vorname ist Jarno.


----------



## M-Kona (24. April 2013)

Was meint ihr Zu meim operator ??


----------



## Enginejunk (24. April 2013)

schönet ding. 

aber hast du echtn druckluftschlauch im wohnzimmer? 
das mehr als geil....


----------



## .Konafahrer. (24. April 2013)

Hinten einen schnellen Hans Dampf nachgerüstet:


----------



## Dämon__ (24. April 2013)

Coole Bikes, war auch gerade im Wald spielen...


----------



## Enginejunk (24. April 2013)

das honzo is echt schick in der farbe... 


mh, musst echt mal aktuelle fotos von meinem stinker machen...


----------



## M-Kona (24. April 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> schönet ding.
> 
> aber hast du echtn druckluftschlauch im wohnzimmer?
> das mehr als geil....



Ja das hab ich is doch praktisch


----------



## Enginejunk (24. April 2013)

alter, du hastn nagel im kopp.... aber genau ander richtigen stelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-Kona (24. April 2013)

Ich brauch ma einrn rat hab vollgendes problem also ich hab den Vivid air in nem kona operator mid tune der dämpfer nutzt wenn ich ihn nach einer 40 cm hohen bank im wheelie lande und voll das gewicht auf das hinterrad entlaste fast den ganzen feder weg es bleiben gerade noch 0,5cm als reserve übrig !!! Und es fühlt sich an als ob der federweg aufhört is das normal ?? Ich war noch nicht im bikepark mit dem dämpfer hab aber bissle schiss das der bei einen 3.50m drop in ne landung durchschlägt !!!! Was soll ich tun ich fahr in schon mit 25% Sag bitte helft mir !!!
Das selbe wenn ich einen bunny hop mach und voll auf dem hinterrad lande!!! Bitte helft mir


----------



## Fl!p (25. April 2013)

Hört sich nach zu wenig Druckstufe an. Passt der Luftdruck zu deinem Gewicht?


----------



## M-Kona (25. April 2013)

Ja 25% Sag Also mehr lowsped compresion ??


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. April 2013)

Ich versuchs mal:

-SAG einstellen (hast du ja schon)
-dann mal das Grundsetup von RockShox ausprobieren ( http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/k...0/sites/default/files/vivid_pocketguid_en.pdf )
-dann die persönlichen Vorlieben berücksichtigen und ein wenig noch oben oder unten anpassen
-dann zufrieden sein...

M/M Tune sollte passen, wenn nicht, dann High Druckstufentune wählen oder was auch immer.

Mir scheint aber ehrlich gesagt, dass das Problem nicht unbedingt am Dämpfer liegt...
Mein Vivid Air läuft mit M/M Tune sehr gut und knallt auch nicht durch den Federweg an den Anschlag. Hatte mich vorher auch etwas kundig gemacht und ein anderer User fährt den auch, hat ebenfalls kein Problem damit.

Falls alles nix hilft, dann nimm halt die Stahlfedervariante, aber wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht, dass es am Dämpfer liegt...


----------



## M-Kona (25. April 2013)

Oke danke also mehr luftdruck und 25% Sag


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. April 2013)

Was?

Wie soll das gehen? Das eine schließt das andere doch aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-Kona (25. April 2013)

Wie viel % Sag meinte ich was is gut für n'en Downhiller wie viel sag


----------



## Enginejunk (25. April 2013)

ich fahre 30%, allerdings freeridelastig.


----------



## Fl!p (25. April 2013)

Für Downhill ca. 30% sag. Für Freeride darf es etwas straffer sein, also weniger sag.
Der Spring Calculator von TF-Tuned geht von 33% für Downhill/Plush Freeride und 28% für Freeride/Firm Downhill aus.

30% sind aber ein guter Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## M-Kona (25. April 2013)

Oke danke


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. April 2013)

habe ich was falsch verstanden? Wenn er sagt, er hat jetzt 25  Sag und rauscht durch..., dann wird er das bei 30 % Sag doch erst recht...


----------



## Enginejunk (25. April 2013)

mein stinker von eben...


----------



## Fl!p (25. April 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> habe ich was falsch verstanden? Wenn er sagt, er hat jetzt 25  Sag und rauscht durch..., dann wird er das bei 30 % Sag doch erst recht...



Zum Downhillfahren braucht man aber um die 30% sag. Das Durchrauschen hat ja nichts mit dem sag zu tun. Da passt die Dämpfung nicht.


----------



## M-Kona (25. April 2013)

Also 25% gehen Doch Auch zum doenhillen erst ma bis Ich ihn umshimme Oder ??


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. April 2013)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Zum Downhillfahren braucht man aber um die 30% sag. Das Durchrauschen hat ja nichts mit dem sag zu tun. Da passt die Dämpfung nicht.


Ich bezog die Aussage auf die etwas wiedersprüchlichen Posts vorher. Klar kann man das mit der Druckstufe mehr oder weniger verhindern.
Ich frage mich nur, ob M-Kona mit dem Ding glücklich wird. Ich habe den M/M tune vivid Air seit kurzer zeit verbaut. Wenn ich die Druckstufe komplett zudrehe, dann würde der Dämpfer nicht durchschlagen im normalbetrieb. Man verändert natürlich etwas die Eigenschaften damit, aber das ist ja immer so.

Ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich das Problem nicht. Das ist halt so und wäre ja bei jedem anderen Dämpfer auch. Entweder sensibel aufm wurzelteppich aber beim 1,5 m drop ins flat knallts dann halt schonmal. Ist doch nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## M-Kona (26. April 2013)

Doch der dhx hatt nicht mal Bei 2 m ins flat durchgeschlagen Und hatte ihn Bei 33% sag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (26. April 2013)

was fürn DHX hast du? da kannst doch die endprogression einstellen. 

mein DHX 5 knallt bei 1.80m ins flat auch fast auf, hab aber noch ne minimale reserve.


----------



## Fl!p (26. April 2013)

Ich kenne den Vivid halt nicht (und das wird wohl auch nie der fall sein), also könnte auch defekt vorliegen.

Große Drops gehen eher in den Bereich Freeride und da braucht man ein etwas anderes Setup als beim Donwhill fahren.

Ich hab im Operator den Original DHX RC4 drin und hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit Durchschlägen.


----------



## M-Kona (26. April 2013)

Genau Das Mein Ich Mit nem dhx Rc4 schlägt nichts durch


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. April 2013)

Alter..., dann bau halt den Fox Dämpfer ein und gut ists..., so schwer kanns doch wohl nicht sien, oder?!


----------



## M-Kona (26. April 2013)

Ja aber Der air gefällt Mir besser Und Jetzt Hab Ich ihn schon


----------



## dinamo79 (26. April 2013)

*Show your Kona! *


----------



## Enginejunk (26. April 2013)

right! 

haut euern kram bitte in die tech questions rein (und ich hab auch noch hier geantwortet, verdammt!)


----------



## Highclimber (26. April 2013)

Insofern die Dämpfung richtig eingestellt ist, auf jeden Fall!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. April 2013)

@KonaEurope

Ich finde leider nicht als soviele Daten zum Hoss Deluxe. Kannst du mir sagen, was die Maximale Gabellänge ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (29. April 2013)

@nichtraucher91: Bitte schreibe das in den Tech questions Thread


----------



## Fl!p (29. April 2013)

Bevor der "Show your Kona" Thread zum Tech-Thread wird und der Tech-Thread zum Bilderthread wird, erlöse ich euch mit Bildern von meinem Winterprojekt. Sorry für die Bildqualität...


----------



## twostroketomsi (29. April 2013)

meins! alt, aber bezahlt! 
und nachdem ich jetzt alle einstellschrauben mal in die andere richtung gedreht habe auch fahrbar!


----------



## MitchMG (2. Mai 2013)

So.....
ich habe inzwischen mein Stinky TL auch etwas aufgehübscht.  Es ist ein Vivid Air rein gekommen und eine Lyrik Air. Dazu noch einige teile verbaut die es etwas leichter machen und  ich zum anderen hier noch rumfliegen hatte.
Race Face Sattelstütze, Code R Bremsen, Spike Vorbau, Sixpack Griffe und ein Truvativ Lenker.
Mit den Dämpfern ist das Bike zwar etwas straffer abgestimmt, aber fährt sich auf Trails genial. Die Dämpfer waren echt ihr Geld wert, wenngleich die Lyrik auch noch mal zu  Service muß, da sie auf der Strasse einsinkt.


----------



## Adam1987 (2. Mai 2013)

geiles TL, auch wenn weiß nicht meine Farbe ist . 
Wäre nen schöner ersatz für mein Ghost als Tourenbike. 

Hier mein als Budget-Allround-Pumptrack-Dirtjump-Brötchenhol-zurarbeitfahr Hardtail aufgebaute Kona Roast.









Kriegt noch andere Reifen (Conti RaceKings), nen schönen Dirt-Sattel und die Gabel wird noch auf 130mm getravelt.


----------



## Adam1987 (2. Mai 2013)

@ Flip

Da hatten wir wohl ähnliche Winterprojekte 

Mega geiler Aufbau, verpass ihm noch nen türkis/blauen Dirt-Sattel und der Bock ist perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (3. Mai 2013)

Danke. Das hatte ich mir bei deinem Projekt auch gedacht. Der Sattel bleibt aber erstmal. Von Kona gibts leider keinen anderen und der war so günstig bei Chainy.

Dein Roast sieht auch spitze aus. So nen schönen oldschool Kona Rahmen hätte ich auch geren.


P.s.: Weiß jemand wo es die original Bremsleitungshalterungen fürs Oberrohr gibt?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Mai 2013)

Da steht sie nun, die Lisa


----------



## Legend (6. Mai 2013)

schön aufgebaut, gefällt mir. kommen da noch clickies dran? die tiagra gruppe kann man ja stück für stück aufrüsten


----------



## .Konafahrer. (6. Mai 2013)




----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Mai 2013)

Legend schrieb:


> schön aufgebaut, gefällt mir. kommen da noch clickies dran? die tiagra gruppe kann man ja stück für stück aufrüsten



Danke
Ist das Rad für meine Freundin und Word fast nur für die sonntägliche Ausfahrt genutzt. Es wird also über kurz oder lang bei Tiagra bleiben. 
Ich will sie noch zu Klicks bewegen, aber das ist auch eine finanzielle Sache...


----------



## Legend (6. Mai 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ... aber das ist auch eine finanzielle Sache...



Bestechung?


----------



## delamenta (22. Mai 2013)

[FONT="]*Hallo liebe Kona Fan´s,*

die Bildqualität is leider net so knackig, aber auch ich möchte mal pos(t)en:






Kona Operator 2011 (L)- matt schwarz gepulvert
Gabel/Dämpfer: Fox 40-RC2/RC4
Lenker/Kurbel: RaceFace Atlas
Vorbau: Custom-Direkt Mount 11mm
Griffe: Oury/ODI
Bremsen/Naben: Hope TechM4/ProEvoII
Kettenführung: e13 lg1+
Pedale: Sixpack Icon
Felgen: Mavic 721
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DH 2.5
Schaltwerk/Trigger/Kassette: x.9 short/x.7/DH
Sattelstütze/Sattel: ?commencial?/Selle Italia SLR-Troy Lee

Hab ich was vergessen? Ach ja, macht einfach nur Spaß das Ding[/FONT]


----------



## Legend (23. Mai 2013)

krasser Vorbau, krasse Maschine


----------



## Enginejunk (26. Mai 2013)




----------



## kaptan (31. Mai 2013)

Mashine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Mai 2013)

Leitung der HR-Bremse muss noch gekürzt werden
Umwerfer, Kette und Kassette und Bowdenzüge fehlen auch noch.


----------



## Bohli (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo, hier mal mein 29er Kahuna 2012


----------



## Enginejunk (3. Juni 2013)

schön dezent, gefällt.... 

lock-on griffe mit weissen klemmringen wären noch was.


----------



## ckingpin (4. Juni 2013)

ein Major Jake Rahmen mit SRAM Force Komponenten sowie Avid Bremsen aufgebaut...


----------



## Bohli (4. Juni 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> schön dezent, gefällt....
> 
> lock-on griffe mit weissen klemmringen wären noch was.


 Hab ich auch schon dran gedacht


----------



## bs99 (6. Juni 2013)

Mein Taro Custom-Aufbau basierend auf einem L-Rahmen, mit 2x9 Antrieb.
Parts:
Gabel RS Revelation 130mm mit Zerostack Steuersatz
Kurbel XT 22-36 mit Shaman BRacing Bashguard
LRS Superstarcomponents Switch mit Pacenti DL31, VR Conti Rubberqueen HR WTB Bronson
Bremsen Avid Elixir
Cockpit Vorbau Kona, Lenker Nukeproof Warhead
Schaltung X7/X9/XT
Stütze Kindshock Supernatural 150mm


----------



## dash_n1 (12. Juni 2013)




----------



## PrimoKona (13. Juni 2013)

Hier ist mein geliebtes Stinky Primo!
Habe jedoch Angst das die Kettenstrebe bricht, da ich mit Protektoren etc. 100KG wiege!


----------



## Boink (13. Juni 2013)

Mein Jugendtraum  cooles Teil, wieviel Federweg hat die Gabel? 150 oder 170?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (14. Juni 2013)

170mm

http://www.klassickona.com/oldgold/2006/stinky_primo.htm


----------



## Tippi (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo  ,

hier mein Explosif von 1994  .

Gruß
Tippi


----------



## Fisch1982 (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo, was wiegt denn das Kona Operator 2012?
mfg


----------



## Burba (24. Juni 2013)

Hab meinem Dr. eine Überarbeitung gegönnt.



Mehr Farbe (unter Verwendung des LRS aus meinem Unit), Sattel, Pedale


----------



## Legend (24. Juni 2013)

da passt optisch irgendwie nichts zusammen. schaut aber wie ein saugemütlicher cruiser aus  für alltag würden mir noch schutzbelche fehlen.


----------



## KonaEurope (24. Juni 2013)

Fisch1982 schrieb:


> Hallo, was wiegt denn das Kona Operator 2012?
> mfg




Eher ein Tech Frage, aber ok. 

18.6 Kg size M mit pedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (24. Juni 2013)

Legend schrieb:


> da passt optisch irgendwie nichts zusammen. schaut aber wie ein saugemütlicher cruiser aus  für alltag würden mir noch schutzbelche fehlen.


Ähh, Schutzbleche?? Saugemütlich?? 
Nöö, eher recht leicht, schnell (für meine Verhältnisse) und auch in leichtem Gelände gut .
Und passt alles in Natura auch ganz gut zusammen.


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Juni 2013)

Ein Flatbar wäre schöner als wie der verdrehte Riser...


----------



## Burba (24. Juni 2013)

Nix gegen meine Mary-Bar! Der Lenker sieht schon etwas überdimensioniert aus, fährt sich aber super. 
Und verdreht ist er nicht, ich kann nix dafür, dass die bei On One die Schrift falsch rum draufdrucken .


----------



## Splatter666 (25. Juni 2013)

Naja, bei der Kurbel ist der Schriftzug ja auch falschrum 

Was mich viel mehr interessieren würde, sind die gewurzelten Speichen.
Bei ne Felgenbremse macht das für mich ja evtl. noch Sinn (hatt ich in den 90ern auch mal, sogar 28 Loch am VR, allerdings mit ungekröpften Speichen in ner Pulstar-Nabe), aber bei ner Scheibenbremse ist das mMn kompletter Unsinn, da das Bremsmoment von der Scheibe Richtung Reifen nicht vernünftig übertragen werden kann 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## stepenv (25. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Kona-Gemeinde,

hier mal mein Kona in Bewegung...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29395


----------



## Burba (25. Juni 2013)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Naja, bei der Kurbel ist der Schriftzug ja auch falschrum
> 
> Was mich viel mehr interessieren würde, sind die gewurzelten Speichen.
> Bei ne Felgenbremse macht das für mich ja evtl. noch Sinn (hatt ich in den 90ern auch mal, sogar 28 Loch am VR, allerdings mit ungekröpften Speichen in ner Pulstar-Nabe), aber bei ner Scheibenbremse ist das mMn kompletter Unsinn, da das Bremsmoment von der Scheibe Richtung Reifen nicht vernünftig übertragen werden kann
> ...


Uupps, das mit der Schrift auf der Kurbel...
Und die Wurzelspeichung gefällt mir einfach. Die Laufräder sind sowas von stabil, dass das Bremsmoment nicht ordentlich übertragen werden kann, wo hast Du denn das her?? 
Gruß Burba


----------



## Splatter666 (25. Juni 2013)

Moin!

Das hab ich nicht irgendwoher, sondern das denk ich mir einfach.
Dadurch, dass die LR an der Wurzelung kaum Radialkräfte umsetzen können. Damals wurde die Wurzelspeichung auch nur am VR empfohlen, weil das Antriebsrad sonst immer ne Gedenksekunde bei Antritt hätte.
Ich weiß nicht, wie ich das erklären soll, aber es ist ähnlich, wie bei einem radial eingespeichten LR. Wenn du da die Felge "festhältst", dann kannst du, übertrieben gesagt, die Nabe ein Stück weit "drehen", da die Speichen dann flexen, egal, wie hoch die Speichenspannung ist.
Deshalb wird am HR auch maximal einseitig radial gespeicht...

Ich hoffe, man kann verstehen, was ich meine...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Burba (25. Juni 2013)

Mhh, also was Du schreibst, trifft auf Radialspeichung auch zu. Da befinden sich die Speichen genau im 90 Grad-Winkel zu Nabe/Felge, die ungünstigste Möglichkeit, ein Drehmoment zu übertragen. Bei Wurzelspeichung sieht das ganz anders aus.


----------



## Splatter666 (25. Juni 2013)

Ich denke halt, das der Bereich, in dem die Speichen verzwirbelt sind, einer Radialspeichung sehr nahe kommt, auch wenn dort 2 Speichen miteinander verdrillt sind.

Is ja auch egal, ich red hier von trockener Theorie, wenn du sagst, das fährt sich gut, dann glaub ich dir natürlich 
Fesch isses auf jeden Fall...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Burba (25. Juni 2013)

Danke!
Und ja, genug Theorie, sonst zeichnen wir noch Kraftflussdiagramme .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (27. Juni 2013)

Verkaufe meine Kona Stinky Deluxe 2010 Rahmen.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...t-mit-marzocchi-roco-tst-r/127430064-230-1090

Aber keine Sorge, ich bleibe Kona treu und bau grad ein Stab Supreme auf.

Ahso... weil das hier ein Foto-Thread ist...es wird mir fehlen


----------



## KonaBikerM (27. Juni 2013)

Schönes!


----------



## ketis (28. Juni 2013)

es lebt wieder!


----------



## Adam1987 (7. Juli 2013)

Das Stinky ist weg und das Stab ist im aufbau...


----------



## Enginejunk (7. Juli 2013)

lenker und sattel sin too much, sonst geil.... 

aber grün weiss nervt doch total, mach mal lieber ne andere farbkombi, das geht garnich....


----------



## der stimp (8. Juli 2013)

mal ein übergangsaufbau (lrs, antrieb und cocpit stammen leihweise von meinem shonky und die gabel von nem kollegen. die shonky forke hatte nen zu kurzen schaft. 

kurbel soll ne decendent mit 32er kb dran, lila felgen, pedale und griffe in grün. der rest schwarz...


----------



## Dr. Faust (8. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mal etwas umgebastelt. Speedneedle auf eine Race Face Stütze ist ein ganz schönes gedrehmel, geht aber. Und auf die Starrgabel hatte ich keinen Bock mehr und deshalb ne Fox reingesteckt.


----------



## Legend (9. Juli 2013)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich habe mal etwas umgebastelt. Speedneedle auf eine Race Face Stütze ist ein ganz schönes gedrehmel, geht aber. Und auf die Starrgabel hatte ich keinen Bock mehr und deshalb ne Fox reingesteckt.



großes Kino!!


----------



## Adam1987 (9. Juli 2013)

Richtig nice die beiden letzten Konas...

Der Nachfolger meines Stinky ist heute fertig geworden...

Das Kona Stab Supreme :

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1418478]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (11. Juli 2013)

Da für mich leider kein passender Process Rahmen mehr lieferbar ist, habe ich mir was anderes gegönnt... Kona Band Wagon 

(Sorry für die Handybilder, aber ich investiere lieber in Bikes als in ne Kamera  )

















Das letzte Bild wurde leider automatisch wieder falsch herum gedreht.


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Juli 2013)

schöner SS


----------



## a.nienie (11. Juli 2013)

und jetzt möchte ich Dich mit dem bandwagon den trail rocken sehen 

schönes rad ohne frage


----------



## NaturalShine (11. Juli 2013)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Verkaufe meine Kona Stinky Deluxe 2010 Rahmen.
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...t-mit-marzocchi-roco-tst-r/127430064-230-1090
> 
> ...



Geile Farbe.


----------



## Fl!p (11. Juli 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> schöner SS



Danke. 



a.nienie schrieb:


> und jetzt möchte ich Dich mit dem bandwagon den trail rocken sehen
> 
> schönes rad ohne frage



Ich hab je noch mein(en) Dawg!


----------



## NaturalShine (11. Juli 2013)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem King Kahuna
Falls jemand auf der Suche nach einem agilen 29er ist, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (12. Juli 2013)

Also, hätte mal was bilder gemacht von mein Operator, vor der mein garage verlasst...


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Juli 2013)

nice...


----------



## Enginejunk (12. Juli 2013)

komisches bike jarno...  total sauber und irgendwie siehts so aus als will es gefahren werden... schicks lieber zu mir...  


spass, gefällt mir. aber etwas mehr blau wäre gut. 

grüsse, patrick..


----------



## KonaEurope (15. Juli 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> komisches bike jarno...  total sauber und irgendwie siehts so aus als will es gefahren werden... schicks lieber zu mir...
> 
> 
> spass, gefällt mir. aber etwas mehr blau wäre gut.
> ...




Hab es komplett geputzt zum verkaufen... 
Fahr mehr auf mein Process, eigentlich. 

Schick es gerne zu dir, pm mal fur ne preis


----------



## Boink (16. Juli 2013)

Cooles Operator, is aber wirklich zu schade um nicht gefahren zu werden...

Mit was hast du das Kona K am Steuerrohr nach dem lackieren wieder angeklebt? Sekundenkleber trau ich nicht wegen dem lack und heisskleber oder posterstrips sind halt sehr dick..


----------



## KonaEurope (16. Juli 2013)

Boink schrieb:


> Cooles Operator, is aber wirklich zu schade um nicht gefahren zu werden...
> 
> Mit was hast du das Kona K am Steuerrohr nach dem lackieren wieder angeklebt? Sekundenkleber trau ich nicht wegen dem lack und heisskleber oder posterstrips sind halt sehr dick..




Das ist ein neue K. nicht lakiert aber von ein 2011 Hei Hei 29.

Die kommen mit ein 3m klebetape. Ich sollte doppelseitiges tape versuchen vom bauhaus oder so...


----------



## Burba (17. Juli 2013)

Gruß von der schönen Insel Rügen


----------



## matthcon (18. Juli 2013)

Explosifs


----------



## Legend (19. Juli 2013)

matthcon schrieb:


> Explosifs



alles deine?  
das letzte ist eine feine maschine 
die anderen beiden haetten hochwertigere teile verdient


----------



## poison2008 (23. Juli 2013)

Zum verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (26. Juli 2013)

Mein Kona Dawg Supreme auf dem Weg zu sehr vielen Spitzkehren.


----------



## theDom89 (28. Juli 2013)

Haha^^ mein erster Foren-Beitrag!


----------



## .Konafahrer. (27. August 2013)

Happy Trails!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. August 2013)

Herbstprojekt


----------



## euro910 (28. August 2013)

ein nackiges tanuki  
gibts dann Infos zum Aufbau hier im thread oder an anderer Stelle?
schon Vorstellung was genau dran soll?

mfg
Stefan


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. August 2013)

Der Float PR2 bleibt vorerst drin
Fox Talas RL 150/130/100 und Tune King-Kong sind heute bereits auf dem weg zu mir
Für 2.4 Fat Alberts gibt es wahrscheinlich Amarican Classic 101
Absenkbare Sattelstütze gib es über kurz oder lang auch. 
2x10 - M770 Kurbel steht auch schon fest. Restliche Schaltung Sram x.9/x.0
In Sachen Anker schiele ich in Richtung Elixir 7/9 oder gar x0


----------



## Legend (28. August 2013)

als anker empfehle ich shimano slx ... die elixir waren weder bei mir zuverlässig noch einem freund (der sie an drei rädern oder so hat). bremspower stimmt zwar, aber sonst nur probleme mit avids


----------



## euro910 (29. August 2013)

Von der Serienmässigen Elixir 7 werde ich mich auch die Tage verabschieden.
Wird wohl auf eine neue XT hinauslaufen inkl Triggerumbau auf I-Spec B
dazu ne Reverb

die Elixir 7 waren trotz verschiedener Versuche meinerseits und 3 Händlerbesuche absolut nicht Ruhig zu bekommen. ein bissl quietschen wie die Formulas wäre ja noch OK, aber was die sich abgehalten haben. 
Nein Danke !
Hab eh den Bremshebel vorne verbogen beim Sturz in Braunlage .. müsste also eh getauscht werden  
mfg
Stefan


----------



## matthcon (29. August 2013)

euro910 schrieb:


> die Elixir 7 waren trotz verschiedener Versuche meinerseits und 3 Händlerbesuche absolut nicht Ruhig zu bekommen. ein bissl quietschen wie die Formulas wäre ja noch OK, aber was die sich abgehalten haben.
> Nein Danke !
> Hab eh den Bremshebel vorne verbogen beim Sturz in Braunlage .. müsste also eh getauscht werden
> mfg
> Stefan



Bei mir hats auch echt ewig gebraucht, bis sie erträglich leise gebremst haben - organische Beläge (die roten KoolStop) und ne kleinere, mehrteilige Scheibe hinten haben dann gewirkt. Aber die gesinnterten Beläge, die org. von Avid verbaut sind, gingen überhaupt nicht!

Bis auf die Geräusche bin ich aber sehr zufrieden mit den Elixir 7 und 9 - hatte noch keine Ausfälle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthcon (29. August 2013)

@.Konafahrer: Hi, wie bist du denn mit dem Honzo zufrieden? Mit wieviel Federweg fährst du es und wie läuft es bergauf? Wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen in Sachen Wendigkeit und in Sachen Steifigkeit der Laufräder?

Ich bin am überlegen, entweder einen 27,5" Explosif oder einen 29" Honzo Rahmen im Winter zu bestellen und dann fürs nächste Jahr aufzubauen...Ich bin noch sehr unsicher, was die Laufradgrößen angeht.

Danke,
Matthias


----------



## .Konafahrer. (29. August 2013)

matthcon schrieb:


> @.Konafahrer: Hi, wie bist du denn mit dem Honzo zufrieden?


Es macht irre viel Spaß 

 Das Potential des Honzos ist gigantisch. Der Vorbesitzer hat damit sogar seine Downhill Kollegen gebügelt. Aber der Typ ist auch leicht "krank" und fährt nicht erst seit gestern.



> Mit wieviel Federweg fährst du es (...)


Original mit 120mm. Die Gabel ist der einzige Punkt der mich nicht zufrieden stellt. Erstens geht mir die Geschmeidigkeit einer Stahlgabel ab. D.h. sie ist mir zu unsensibel. Und zweitens verträgt das Honzo imho ruhig auch 140mm. Einige fahren es so.



> (...) und wie läuft es bergauf?


Ich schrieb mal "für ein paar Körner bringt dich das Honzo überall hin/ hoch". 
Traktion ist einzig begrenzt durch den Hinterreifen und der Kraft in deinen Beinen. Selbst 25% Steigung sind/ wären fahrbar, WENN da nicht das Problem mit der Übersetzung wäre. 

Ich habe (bei kurzen) bergauf(sprints) im Trail fast mehr Spaß als bergab.  
Siehe Gabelthema. Ich denke eine Dualposition mit 140mm wäre ideal.



> Wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen in Sachen Wendigkeit (...)


Das Honzo lässt sich aus der Hüfte steuern. Du denkst und das Honzo lenkt. 

Nose wheelies und wheelies funktionieren einwandfrei. Am Manual arbeite ich derzeit ... 



> und in Sachen Steifigkeit der Laufräder?


Im Winter wog ich in voller Montour bestimmt über 90kg. Hatte bis heute keinerlei Probleme. Habe nach einer sehr holzigen Freeride Tour die Laufräder kontrollieren/ zentrieren lassen. Diese waren innerhalb der Toleranz. Und das obwohl ich öfters Mitleid mit dem Material hatte. 



> (...) entweder einen 27,5" Explosif oder einen 29" Honzo Rahmen (...)


Ich habe mit dem Explosif bisher nur eine Hofrunde gedreht. Konnte keine Vorteile im Handling feststellen. Im Gegenteil: Mir kam die Lenkung im direkten Vergleich unangenehm (über)nervös vor.

*Ich würde das Honzo jederzeit wieder kaufen!**

*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. August 2013)

Aktuelle Stand
Und einen schlauch zu wenig im haus... -,-

Bin aber auch am überlegen mal wieder eine Shimano zu nehmen. Hab nur vor 3jahren mal ganz schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Deore gemacht. Dreimal gewechselt drei mal undicht...
Formula RX sehen auch ganz nett aus.


----------



## Enginejunk (30. August 2013)

chupa chups und markenhörgeräte, na ne tolle mischung.....  


ne, scherz. mach mal, dürfte cool werden.


----------



## a.nienie (30. August 2013)

das risiko mit shimano ist relativ gering. im moment preis/leistungsmäßig weit vorne. es gibt sicher ausrutscher aber an sich ein sorglosteil.


----------



## -Bergamont- (1. September 2013)

Hier sind echt Schicke Konas dabei.
Jetzt stelle ich mal meins vor.
So sah es mal aus. Habe mir nur den Rahmen gekauft.




Stand Heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (1. September 2013)

das ist aber nicht gut fürs unterrohr.... 

aber die farbgebung nenne ich mal, äh, gewagt....


----------



## lassmallos (1. September 2013)

Old but Gold


----------



## -Bergamont- (1. September 2013)

Die ist definitiv einzigartig!
Das macht dem Unterrohr nichts aus. Ist ganz leicht eingespannt.
Eigentlich sollte das was nun eher den Anschein macht Pink zu sein, richtiges lila sein.


----------



## Enginejunk (1. September 2013)

@lassmallos, wasn das fürne wippe? sieht geil aus...


----------



## lassmallos (1. September 2013)

Marke Eigenbau


----------



## lassmallos (1. September 2013)

Btw. Hat jemand ne idee wo man für die bomber federgabel vorn nen schnellspann verschluss bekommen könnte


----------



## Adam1987 (1. September 2013)

Mein Stab Supreme Custom


----------



## lassmallos (1. September 2013)

Hammer *.*


----------



## Enginejunk (1. September 2013)

huuuu, grün weiss is immer geil.....


----------



## MartinSR (3. September 2013)

Bin durch das CRC-Angebot auch schwach geworden und hab mir ein entourage gegönnt. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt ist aber erstmal das Schaltwerk runtergeflogen (X5-Hebel war grottig) und jetzt ist ein Saint montiert. Außerdem habe ich inspiriert durch den User suspender ein paar Farbakzente ans Bike gebracht. Eigentlich wollte ich ja Lila, aber ich hab die Vault Pedale nicht in der Farbe gefunden. Die Bremsleitungen werden irgendwann noch blau (aber erst, wenn ich mich entschieden habe, ob nicht doch ne Saint/Zee drannkommt ) und eine blaue Sattelklemme folgt. Ansonsten gefällst mir langsam richtig gut 

Vorher-Nacher-Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (4. September 2013)

Long Travel Kona mal anders:


----------



## lassmallos (4. September 2013)

Neuer ramen â¡


----------



## bikeandi1974 (4. September 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Long Travel Kona mal anders:



 feinfeinfein!

Wie fährt sich das Bike mit dem ganzen Gepäck? Gesamtgewicht? Wie lange bist Du damit unterwegs?


----------



## matthcon (4. September 2013)

Hi, 
ich möchte eins meiner Kona's verkaufen - entweder nur den Rahmen (Explosif in grün, RH 19") oder als Singlerspeed-Aufbau. Einfach ne Nachricht schicken und ihr bekommt mehr Details.
Es steht derzeit mehr im Keller rum und dafür ist es eigentlich zu schade...


----------



## Fabeymer (7. September 2013)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> feinfeinfein!
> 
> Wie fährt sich das Bike mit dem ganzen Gepäck? Gesamtgewicht? Wie lange bist Du damit unterwegs?




War damit drei Wochen lang in Island unterwegs, Gepäck wog anfangs ca. 25kg, aber wurde zum Ende hin weniger. Man muss ja was essen. 

Mit dem Gepcäk fahren ging gut, man stellt natürlich kaum Geschwindigkeitsrekorde auf, aber man kommt gut voran. Bergab gab es kein Flattern und wenn auf den Pisten der Sand mal etwas tiefer wurde, dann haben die Taschen das Rad gut abgefangen, wenn es ausbrechen wollte. Insgesamt würde ich das Fahrverhalten als sehr gutmütig beschreiben.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (7. September 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> War damit drei Wochen lang in Island unterwegs, Gepäck wog anfangs ca. 25kg, aber wurde zum Ende hin weniger. Man muss ja was essen.
> 
> Mit dem Gepcäk fahren ging gut, man stellt natürlich kaum Geschwindigkeitsrekorde auf, aber man kommt gut voran. Bergab gab es kein Flattern und wenn auf den Pisten der Sand mal etwas tiefer wurde, dann haben die Taschen das Rad gut abgefangen, wenn es ausbrechen wollte. Insgesamt würde ich das Fahrverhalten als sehr gutmütig beschreiben.



Wow, das hört sich gut an. Mit mehr Gepäck werde ich wohl nie unterwegs sein, könnte mir deshalb durchaus ein 28Zoll "Reiserad" vorstellen.
Das KONA ist echt fein!


----------



## .Konafahrer. (14. September 2013)

Freundliche Leihgabe meines Händlers 






















Happy Trails!


----------



## exbonner (17. September 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Mochte nur alle Enduristen auf Operators und Entourages drauf weisen, das diese bikes nicht gedacht sind um mit so ein grosse hebelwirkung von der sattelstutze zu fahren...



Kannst Du mir sagen, was Ihr bei Kona noch als vertretbar anseht? Ich habe mir gestern an mein neues Entourage auch eine Reverb geschraubt.


----------



## Boink (17. September 2013)

Muss aber gesagt werden, sonst wird gejammert wenn die viel zu lange Stütze die Schweissnaht zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr wegsprengt...
Oder wenn du Glück hast zerfetzt oder verbiegt sich nur die Reverb weil sie nicht weit genug in dem Rahmen versenkt werden kann..

Schau dir mal an wie kurz der Bereich am Sitzrohr ist in dem du die Stütze versenkst.. Das was oben rausschaut erhöht durch die Hebelgesetze dein Körpergwicht auf das fast doppelte und das wirkt dann auf nen Bereich der bei der BikeKategorie nur dazu da is nen Sattel zum mitlenken reinzustecken..

Operator und Entourage sind reine Parkbikes!!! Fürs Enduro und Trail Fahren gibts das Process oder früher die Coilairs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (17. September 2013)

Das ist mir schon klar, nur leider habe ich keinen Lift am Hometrail und auch keinen Park um die Ecke. Meine Frage war nur, welche Ausziehhöhe noch in Bezug auf die Schweißnähte vertretbar ist. Immerhin liefert Kona ein 380mm Rohr mit dem Bike aus. Sind demnach 17cm noch ok oder nur 10cm? Da sollte es ja zumindest eine ungefähre Empfehlung geben.


----------



## Dämon__ (18. September 2013)

Also normal sind auf den Stützen Markierungen wie weit die raus darf, daran sollte man sich halten...


----------



## exbonner (18. September 2013)

Ich habe jetzt mal gemessen. Uphill würde die Stütze insg. 17cm aus dem Rohr ragen. Ich denke, dass das noch im Rahmen sein müsste:

1. Bild: komplett ausgefahren
2. Bild: so würde ich uphill fahren
3. komplett eingefahren


----------



## rocktherock (18. September 2013)

mein neues Projekt


----------



## .Konafahrer. (23. September 2013)

Nochmal das 2011 CX Major Jake


----------



## Boink (27. September 2013)

Wäre der Major ne Alternative für die City wenn einem ein Rennrad zu gebrechlich ist?

edit: Bin grad auf das Rove gestossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Legend (27. September 2013)

Boink schrieb:


> Wäre der Major ne Alternative für die City wenn einem ein Rennrad zu gebrechlich ist?
> 
> edit: Bin grad auf das Rove gestossen



dir ist ein rennrad zu gebrechlich, aber ein carbonrahmen würdest du nehmen? 

was meinst du mit gebrechlich? meine erfahrung ist, dass in der stadt zuerst der fahrer bricht, erst dann das bike. wenn ich an das kopfsteinpflaster in dresden denke ...


----------



## BejayMTB (29. September 2013)




----------



## Enginejunk (29. September 2013)

schönes bild. Bike auch obwohl schlicht. Aber die wippe schaut mir sehr zart aus...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (29. September 2013)

Farbe!


----------



## .Konafahrer. (2. Oktober 2013)

Testbike meines Händlers


----------



## ketis (4. Oktober 2013)

15.77 kg


Enduro/tour alles außer dh und dirt


----------



## The Gap (5. Oktober 2013)

))
...new ride:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...539535.-2207520000.1380968182.&type=3&theater


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (6. Oktober 2013)

Hier is mal mein stinker. es soll noch grüne felgen und sattel kriegen.


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Oktober 2013)




----------



## BejayMTB (11. Oktober 2013)

You sexy MF.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Oktober 2013)

Die Wippe sieht sehr filigran aus


----------



## Bohli (11. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Burba (11. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön, die Farbkombi Blau/Orange, konsequent durchgezogen .
Mich stört da aber etwas das gelbe MAXXIS.


----------



## Stinkstiefel (12. Oktober 2013)

Cool, das Satori mit den Klassik-Kona Decals


----------



## .Konafahrer. (13. Oktober 2013)

Das neue Process 153:





Zusammen mit dem 153DL ...





... welches ein Testbike ist das ich nä. WE ausführen darf.


----------



## The Gap (20. Oktober 2013)

...teambike nr. 1


----------



## Bebbes (20. Oktober 2013)

Mein Tanuki deluxe 2013


----------



## euro910 (21. Oktober 2013)

geiles Grün!
stand das letzte Woche noch bei Kai Gimmler?


----------



## Bebbes (21. Oktober 2013)

ist vom Kai. Habe es aber schon seit August.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euro910 (21. Oktober 2013)

hab letzte Woche eins in dem grün dort stehen sehen


----------



## .Konafahrer. (23. Oktober 2013)

Das Process 153DL in freier Wildbahn

















Fahrbericht


----------



## hannes1981 (24. Oktober 2013)

hier meine alten Ladies

im übrigen bin ich immer auf der suche nach kona's 94-96 im originalzustand (komplett oder nur frame)


----------



## bikeandi1974 (24. Oktober 2013)

Aloah!

Toller Bericht @.Konafahrer.

Schöne Sammlung @hannes1981


----------



## hannes1981 (24. Oktober 2013)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Aloah!
> 
> Schöne Sammlung @_hannes1981_



hier gehen die meinungen SEHR auseinander:-DDD


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Oktober 2013)

hannes1981 schrieb:


> hier meine alten Ladies
> 
> im übrigen bin ich immer auf der suche nach kona's 94-96 im originalzustand (komplett oder nur frame)



Schick schick! 
Lad die Bilder doch mal in ein Album auf deiner Seite. Ich kann nämlich nicht dem Namen des letzen erkennen (mein Favorit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannes1981 (24. Oktober 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Schick schick!
> Lad die Bilder doch mal in ein Album auf deiner Seite. Ich kann nämlich nicht dem Namen des letzen erkennen (mein Favorit)



den namen des letzten bikes?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Oktober 2013)

die genaue Bezeichnung
Sowas wie Kona Unit/Hei Hei/Stinky...


----------



## hannes1981 (24. Oktober 2013)

kilauea


----------



## bikeandi1974 (24. Oktober 2013)

hannes1981 schrieb:


> hier gehen die meinungen SEHR auseinander:-DDD



Klar, über Geschmack lässt sich streiten . Selbst wenn die Räder den allgemeinen "Schönheitssinn" nicht treffen, finde ich drei klassische Konas in einem Stall iwie schön, , habenswert


----------



## Burba (27. Oktober 2013)

Sie dürfen mit rein 
(und werden manchmal sogar geputzt)


----------



## Benjoo1980 (5. November 2013)

Ist gerade fertig geworden: Mein Kona Stinky aus 2005, Rahmen und diverse Teile neu Pulverbeschichtet, defekte Manitou Travis raus -> sehr gut erhaltene Marzocchi 66 RCV rein, alles gereinigt sowie alle Lager und Dichtungen neu und diverse weitere Arbeiten zur Verfeinerung(785er Lenker,Griffe,Züge,Kette, neue Bremsbeläge und entlüftet,MarshGuard etc.) Der Aufkleber ist ein wenig anders als normalerweise am Stinky aber normal kann jeder 

Das Weiss/Rote ist der Zustand wie ich es gekauft habe am 01.10.2013(schon nach der Reinigung)und das andere wie ich es haben wollte und nun habe  Am Feitag kommt noch ein schöner grüner Sattel  












































Gruss Ben


----------



## Operator2013 (6. November 2013)

meins hab aber meinen dämpfer ersetzt durch einen rock shox vivid r2c


----------



## Benjoo1980 (6. November 2013)

Operator2013 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 261766Anhang anzeigen 261765 meins hab aber meinen dämpfer ersetzt durch einen rock shox vivid r2c



Gute Wahl der Farbe  und des Dämpfers, der Vivid rockt !


gruss Ben


----------



## Enginejunk (6. November 2013)

gabs das 2013er denn in einer anderen farbe?


----------



## Benjoo1980 (6. November 2013)

Ne, aber mir gefällt halt grün deswegen habe ich das gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (6. November 2013)

Schönes Stinky hast du da.

Nen paar größere Decals würden ihm aber gut stehen, hab meine von
hier http://www.graphicshack.co.uk/kona-34-c.asp
Super Qualität zu fairem Preis. Dauert halt nur nen paar Tage bis sie gedruckt und in D angekommen sind.

Außerdem sehe ich das du nen DHX3.0 fährst. Ich hatte den auch kurz in meinen Stab und bin sehr schnell auf nen RockShox Kage RC gewechselt. Der DHX3 hat halt keine einstellbare Druckstufe und das fest eingestellt ProPedal macht ihn sehr bockig. Ich hatte in meinen alten Stinky nen Marzocchi Roco TST R und beim wechsel auf das Stab machte ich mir schon sorgen ob was mit dem Rahmen nicht stimmt, weil plötzlich dieses "plüschige" Gefühl eines Freerider/Downhillers fehlte, es lag aber an dem DHX3.
Also bei gelegenheit, raus mit dem Teil.

Du solltest auch an einen Bashguard denken, sonst verbiegst du dir relativ schnell das Kettenblatt.

gruß
Adam


----------



## Benjoo1980 (6. November 2013)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Schönes Stinky hast du da.
> 
> Nen paar größere Decals würden ihm aber gut stehen, hab meine von
> hier http://www.graphicshack.co.uk/kona-34-c.asp
> ...



hi,

dank dir Adam =) Ich bekomme wahrscheinlich bald einen FOX DHX 5.0 Coil für 150 fast neu vom Kumpel aber im moment fühlt er sich auch noch sehr gut an, klar die negativen Aspekte die du genannt hast das die einstellbare Druckstufe fehlt ist nervt evtl. manche aber ich komme gut damit klar =)

Bashguard neee  Wenn dicke Rocks kommen springe ich immer drüber 

gruss Ben


----------



## malf (11. November 2013)

Servus,
bin jetzt auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines Kona Big Kahuna2013.
Hier Bilder von meiner ersten Fahrt ein bisschen im Wald.
Sind aber keine guten Bilder... ;-)


----------



## Bohli (12. November 2013)

Hallo

Ja endlich, sieht gut aus,viel Spaß damit


----------



## knackundback (12. November 2013)

Noch cadabra fahrer hier?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulimausi (12. November 2013)

knackundback schrieb:


> Noch cadabra fahrer hier?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2



Yip.


----------



## knackundback (12. November 2013)

Spitze :beer:
Bilder? 
Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulimausi (12. November 2013)

knackundback schrieb:


> Spitze :beer:
> Bilder?
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich hatte zwar schon ein Bild hier im Forum, aber das Bike ist immer noch einmalig. 
Ich hoffe ja auch immer noch, daß Kona das Cadabra in Zukunft noch einmal auflegt. (Oder zumindest ein Bike mit MagicLink.)
Cheers!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. November 2013)

Aktuelle Stand der dinge
Reifen und Griffe sind bereits auf dem Weg zu mir
Aktuell 11,6kg mit Mountain King etwa 13kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bohli (13. November 2013)

Hallo
Wo hast du den Kona Kettenstrebenschutz her,und wie teuer? Danke


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. November 2013)

Kann ich dir nicht wirklich sagen. 
Ich hab den Schütz zum Rahmen bekommen und den hab ich im Bikemarkt bekommen.


----------



## BejayMTB (13. November 2013)

Ich hab den s.elben bei Jehlebikes gekauft.

http://www.jehlebikes.de/kona-frame-protector-cs-ketten-strebenschutz-stinky.html


----------



## Bohli (14. November 2013)

Danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## philipp7586 (14. November 2013)




----------



## fedaykin (17. November 2013)

hier mal wieder meine, upgrade mit 140mm und gleich mein neuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fedaykin (17. November 2013)

und der neueâ¦â¦.muss die Kabel noch kÃ¼rzenâ¦.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (17. November 2013)

Coole Combo die du da fährst!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. November 2013)

Fertig


----------



## euro910 (18. November 2013)

feinfein.
schon ausgeführt?

Welche Bremse fährst du auf dem tanuki?
mfg
Stefan


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. November 2013)

ja klar, aber nur in den heimischen "Trails"
aktuell Formula RX


----------



## magas (21. November 2013)




----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. November 2013)

Wow!


----------



## hannes1981 (9. Dezember 2013)

update kona koa und neuzugang sex too:-D


----------



## hannes1981 (9. Dezember 2013)

kilauea


----------



## atzepenga (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe und hatte auch schon ein paar KONAs...



HeiHei



A-HA Cruiser



HOT befindet sich momentan im Umbau:






Kilauea

...wie unschwer zu erkennen ist,komme ich mehr aus der KlassikEcke

Sport frei!

Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bebbes (20. Dezember 2013)

Weltklasse Räder


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Dezember 2013)

und schön repräsentiert


----------



## a.nienie (23. Dezember 2013)

Ist das heihei titan?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (31. Dezember 2013)

'13er Honzo _camouflage edition_





Wünsche allen Konafahrern eine spaßige Saison 2014 

Hals & Beinbruch!


----------



## Bohlig (6. Januar 2014)

hallo, wollte des jahr stinky 05 neu aufbauen für tour und fr, jetzt hab ich soviele bilder mit gerissenen rahmen gesehen.
was sagt ihr, seit ihr zufrieden mit der rahmenquali von kona?


----------



## Burba (6. Januar 2014)

Bohlig schrieb:


> hallo, wollte des jahr stinky 05 neu aufbauen für tour und fr, jetzt hab ich soviele bilder mit gerissenen rahmen gesehen.
> was sagt ihr, seit ihr zufrieden mit der rahmenquali von kona?


also ich bin mit meinen beiden Stahlrössern (Unit und Honzo) zufrieden.


----------



## Enginejunk (6. Januar 2014)

also ich kann mich nicht beklagen über die rahmen un habe auch noch nie persöhnlich einen gerissenen rahmen gesehen.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Januar 2014)

Mit gewalt geht alles kaputt. Kona ist eher auf der soliden seite. Hatte mit meinen aluklumpen (hoss) nie probleme trotz park und co.


----------



## knackundback (7. Januar 2014)

Meine Sitzstrebe ist letztes Jahr gerissen aus keinem erkennbaren Grund, normalerweise sollte ein Cadabra (2011) All Mountain Touren aushalten! Es wurde auf Garantie getauscht auch wenn nich grade flott! War wohl das letzte kona!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bohlig (7. Januar 2014)

ich werds erFahren, wird euch auf dem laufenden halten, grüße


----------



## komajack (13. Januar 2014)

Kona Stinky Deluxe 2007
mein Erster DH'ler


----------



## Bohlig (14. Januar 2014)

des is halt einfach schick


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (16. Januar 2014)

Hi,

Will euch mein Stab 2013 Custom nicht vorenthalten. Gruß Peter


----------



## haihoo (18. Januar 2014)

nich meins!! steht grad im bikemarkt....


----------



## Burba (18. Januar 2014)

Ähhhh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (18. Januar 2014)




----------



## Enginejunk (19. Januar 2014)

also ich finds genial. muss ne heftige zuladung haben damit man auch nur ansatzweise den federweg nutzt....


----------



## fedaykin (19. Januar 2014)

Schonmal gepostet, aber jetzt ein wenig upgrades........ 13,1 kg in Large, mit Sattelstütze.


----------



## Enginejunk (19. Januar 2014)

schick. Aber warum teleskopstütze? Was stehtn hinten noch so schönes?


----------



## Ketchyp (19. Januar 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> muss ne heftige zuladung haben damit man auch nur ansatzweise den federweg nutzt....



Die Zuladung stützt sich über das HR ab und hat eher wenig Einfluss auf den Federweg. Auf das Federverhalten durch die erhöhte Masse am Hinterbau schon eher.


----------



## Enginejunk (19. Januar 2014)

argh, stimmt ja...


----------



## fedaykin (19. Januar 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> schick. Aber warum teleskopstütze? Was stehtn hinten noch so schönes?



Danke! 
Die Stütze ist schon angenehm, habe ich auch beim Satori ( hintergrund) verbaut. Das 30er kettenblatt vorne kann ich auch empfehlen!
Im hintergrund stehen dann noch ein Paddywagon und ein honkytonk.


----------



## linde88 (20. Januar 2014)

Verkaufe aus gesundheitlichen gründen mein kona. 

Es ist sehr wenig gefahren, fast neuwertig. Leider steht es seit zwei Jahren nur im Keller und verstaubt. 

Ich habe die originalen Papiere und Rechnung vom kauf noch da. 

Ausstattung: 
Marzocchi bomber 888 gabel 210mm 
Fox Dämpfer 200mm 
Hayes Ace stroker Scheibenbremsen 
200mm scheibe vorn und hinten 
26" doppelhohlkammer alex-felgen mit sun naben 
26x2,5 maxxis minion dh reifen 
Shimano deore Schaltwerkbedienung 
Shimano xt schaltwerk 
Shimano 9fach ritzelkasette 
E.thirteen kettenführung 
RaceFace tretlager und kurbelgarnitur 
Kona Pedalen 
Kona Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe, sattelstütze 
Wtb Sattel 


Bei ernsthaften Interesse einfach mal melden!


----------



## brcrew (28. Januar 2014)




----------



## Enginejunk (29. Januar 2014)

stinky six? was isn das fürne gabel? sieht gut aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brcrew (29. Januar 2014)

ja, ist ein stinky six. gabel ist eine durolux..


----------



## Enginejunk (29. Januar 2014)

ist das absicht mit der hohen front? wofür  nutzt du das bike?


----------



## brcrew (29. Januar 2014)

der rahmen ist xl und somit ist das steuerrohr recht hoch.
die front ist im gegensatz zu vorher weit runter gekommen..  vorher war ne 66 rc3 drin und das bike musste auch mit in den park. dient jetzt zum enduro fahren, da ich mir noch nen downhiller aufgebaut hab.. gabel lässt sich aber im zweifel auch bis 140 absenken.


----------



## The Gap (10. Februar 2014)

http://www.the-gap.at/images/Bikepark-Semmering_Michi.jpg


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Februar 2014)

mal mein ex-stinky:





und nun das neue... hat dazu wer paar infos?? stützenmaß, federweg, vorgesehene dämpferlänge, etc.





plan ist ein aufbau mit 140mm gabel und 200/57er luftdämpfer in exzenterbuchsen...


----------



## Enginejunk (12. Februar 2014)

stütze sollte 30,0mm sein, war bis ca. 2009 standart. 

schönes (und seltenes) dawg. 

die wippen sehen interessant aus, könnten an mein stinky passen. kannst du mal ein gerades bild von oben machen? das wäre super...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Februar 2014)

der rahmen ist ja vom basismodell, verarbeitung geht an sich klar, gewicht mit 2874g in 17" auch. 
bei der stütze bist du dir sicher?? mit meßschieber warens 29.8 ...

gewünschtes bild:


----------



## Enginejunk (12. Februar 2014)

genial, danke dir. 

gleich mal bei CRC schauen ob die die wippen haben.


----------



## Enginejunk (12. Februar 2014)

weiss nich ob du es schon hast, habs dir mal rausgesucht.

EDIT: bei der stütze bin ich mir sehr sicher, damals war zwar noch 27,2 standart, kona hat aber recht früh auf 30,0mm bei den "gravity" modellen gesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Februar 2014)

ah nice, ne, hatte ich noch nicht gesehen. interessant schonmal. muss da wohl nochmal den federweg messen, kam auf andere werte.

30.0 ist aber nen ganzschönes "arschlochmaß"... hab mich bei meinem ufo schon gefreut...


----------



## Enginejunk (12. Februar 2014)

ja, die 30.0 sind ganz schöner sackgang. aber es gibt schon schöne stützen für das mass.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Februar 2014)

alle allerdings nicht ganz günstig. zudem keine variostütze ohne das ich ne hülse fahren muss. und ma ehrlich, ne 27.2er variostütze schaut zum kotzen aus.


----------



## Enginejunk (12. Februar 2014)

das ist wahr. aber vom aufreiben auf 30,9 halte ich auch nix. 

un die Rase Mamba stütze gibts ja nich mehr....


----------



## Ketchyp (12. Februar 2014)

Wenns keine Vario sein muss: die Thomson gibts in 30mm. Und damit ist wohl alles geregelt


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Februar 2014)

angesichts des einsatzgebietes wäre eine vario was feines gewesen. die thomson wird eh gekauft, allerdings für mein ufo, dort hab ich aktuell ne 27.2er mit 30.0 hülse drin. mag solche lösungen aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (12. Februar 2014)

muss jetz auch mal meine beiden zeigen:




wie üblich mein Stinky (nach nem fiesen crash geschweisst un umlackiert) un daneben mein altes cowan was ich meiner dame aufbaue, daher die farbkombi.... 
komm nur grad nich weiter da meine physio tante mir jegliche arbeit verboten hat, alle teile liegen aber zuhause inner werkstatt.


----------



## LuisWoo (12. Februar 2014)

Ursprünglich als Winterbike gekauft, heuer aber eher Frühlingsbike 
Finale Aufbaustufe.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (19. Februar 2014)

Winter 2014...


----------



## wiggforce (26. Februar 2014)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Zeig mal was bei dir in die Garage steht!


hier mein oldschool racer: kona explosif 1992 designed by joe murray.


----------



## Boink (27. Februar 2014)




----------



## Enginejunk (27. Februar 2014)

absolut geiler oldschoolracer...


----------



## bs99 (4. März 2014)

Rahmen: Kona Taro L 2013
Gabel: RS Revelation RL 130mm
Steuersatz: Sixpack
Kurbel: XT 22-36 Bash Shaman Racing
Antrieb: XT 11-36 10fach mit HG96 Kette
Shifter: SRAM X9 3x10-fach 2013
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9 10-fach Type 2
Umwerfer: XT 3x10 DM mit Problemsolvers DM Adapter
Bremsen: Avid Elixir R 203/185mm
Laufradsatz: SSC Switch gunmetal + CN424 + AC Alunippel + SSC Tactic Trail + Tesapack 4287
Reifen: Conti Rubberqueen 2,2 Racesport + WTB Bronson 2,2 TCS, tubeless
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Trail Carbon Riser 740x15mm
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce2 80mm (ev. kommt noch der Ritchey WCS Trail)
Griffe: ESI Chunky
Sattel: SQ-Lab 611 Race
Sattelstütze: KS Supernatural 150mm mit Remote
Pedale: Shimano PDM 424(?)
Gewicht: 12,4x kg


----------



## bikeandi1974 (4. März 2014)

Nice!


----------



## grey (5. März 2014)

Dann kommt meins hier auch rein, ist aber fast eine kleinere Kopie vom bs99-Rad 
Der gute hat mich zu dem Rad inspiriert, ansonsten wärs wohl ein 2souls geworden. 

Taro 2013 (small)
Gabel: Pike 140 rct3 51mm offset
Kurbel: Sram X.9 24/36
SLX Schaltwerk
SLX Umwerfer (ebenso auf DM Adapter von problemsolvers, bei mir ist die Kombination aber ein wenig zickig)
Schalthebel, Kassette, Kette - XT
Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR
LR hinten: SSC Tesla \ CN424 \ Tactic Trail - Minion DHR2 2.3
LR vorne: SSC Switch \ CN424 \ Tactic Trail - Highroller2 2.3
Sattelstütze: KS i950 150mm
Sattel: SQLab 611
Pedale: SSC Ultramag TI
Vorbau: Spank Spike 50
Griffe: ESI Chunky

Einige Teile wurdem vom Enduro recycelt. (Lenker, Bremse, komplette Schaltung, Griffe, Pedale, Sattelstütze und Sattel)


----------



## bs99 (5. März 2014)

Gefällt mir in einigen Details besser als meines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (5. März 2014)

Gabel, HR-Nabe und Reifen um genau zu sein. Was zickt beim Umwerfer? ich hab den ziemlich mit der Feile bearbeitet damit der ordentlich sitzt.


----------



## grey (5. März 2014)

Kette schleift sowohl am inneren als auch am äusseren Leitblech, auch am unteren Teil bei vorne klein in Kombination mit einem kleineren Ritzel.  Also in jede Richtung bei den äusseren 2 Ritzeln. 
Hab das originale 22KB durch ein 24er ersetzt weil es damit erst nutzbar wurde, weils sonst gar nicht geklappt hätte.
Also aktuell funktioniert es, gerade so, aber eben raschelnd.

Hab eine Weile mit der Umwerferposition herumgespielt, dabei natürlich gleich bisserl das Sitzrohr verkratzt, aber viel besser als es aktuell ist bekomm ichs nicht hin.

mMn. kippt bei mir der Umwerfer zu weit nach hinten, dadurch muss ich ihn recht hochmontieren weil er sonst im hinteren Teil beim Bash hängen bleibt.
Dürfte eine Kombination sein aus small Rahmen, Umwerfer, Bash die diese Probleme verursacht. (unfähigkeit beim positionieren des DM Adapters ist natürlich auch nicht ausgeschlossen, aber so wie es jetzt montiert ist schaltet es wenigstens)


----------



## bs99 (5. März 2014)

Ich hab das Umwerferblech recht großzügig mit dem Dremel bearbeitet damit ich eine tiefe, schleiffreie Position erreicht habe.
Siehst du hier: http://ibc.io/ptloz


----------



## Badseed (26. März 2014)

Mein stab deluxe  das darf aber mit in de Wohnung


----------



## Enginejunk (28. März 2014)

joa, darf auch gern in meine wohnung....  

welche rahmengrösse isn das? sieht recht "gedrungen" aus?! (is bei meinem stinky aber auch so)


----------



## Badseed (28. März 2014)

Der Rahmen is größe s


----------



## Enginejunk (29. März 2014)

grösse S?  darf ich fragen wie gross du bist und passt dir der rahmen richtig gut? (frage wegen den grössenverhältnissen bei kona, finde die irgendwie unterschiedlich.)


----------



## Badseed (29. März 2014)

Bin 1.60 m so plus minnus 1-2 cm  also ich komm perfekt klar mit der größe sitzt und fährt sich klasse


----------



## Fl!p (29. März 2014)

Ich verkaufe meinen Operator:






Falls jemand Interesse hat: Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (3. April 2014)

Meins:


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. April 2014)

Was hast mit dem Radon gemacht? BTW, die cap hat super gepasst


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (3. April 2014)

Radon hab ich noch. Ist ja Enduro /Superenduro.

War jetzt 5 mal in Warstein und wollte was verspielteres zum Spaß-Bolzen.
Das Kona ist kürzer im Heck, flacher vom Lenkwinkel (fühlt sich beim Landen viel sicherer an) und das Coil Fahrwerk poppt soooo unendlich viel geiler raus, als das air-Fahrwerk vom Enduro.

Das swoop ist für Enduro geil, aber für Schabernack im Park ist das Kona nen Traum.
Man kann nie genug Räder haben.  

Top, dass die Caps gepasst haben.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. April 2014)

Ja kenn ich. Plane aktuell ja nen AM...


----------



## Enginejunk (3. April 2014)

von der krassen, aber irgendwie geilen farbkombi abgesehen, das operator is laufruhiger als das entourage, bügelt auch mehr fehler weg

ich dachte ja an ein entourage, aber fehlendes fahrkönnen un auch noch mangelnde fitness zwingen mich zum treten. Verdammt.


----------



## LosNatas (4. April 2014)

Hier mal mein neues Fahrzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollibolli11 (5. April 2014)

Soooo, dann will ich mal meine Kona's ach mal zeigen

1x kona coilair, gerade im Forum gekauft, fährt sich absolut genial



 



1x Kona Stinky 2009 für meinen Sohn gestern bekommen und aufgebaut


 
1x mein altes Stinky Six, wird gerade wieder aufgehübscht



 
Zusätzlich sind noch ein Copperhead 2010 und Stumpi 2012 vorhanden (gut das mein Keller so groß ist und meine Frau meinen Irrsinn akzeptiert)


----------



## BejayMTB (6. April 2014)

Kona Satori 2012
Ausbaustufe: 2





Neu:
Kona Wah Wah, Umwerfer X0, 22/38er Blätter



X9 Type 2 Schaltwerk Medium Cage in Weiß, Kassette & Kette 1070



X9 Trail Bremsen an Matchmaker mit X9 Shiftern






X9 Trail mit 203/180 Ashima Bremsscheiben in Weiß


----------



## bs99 (7. April 2014)

Welche Rahmengröße hat das Satori?


----------



## BejayMTB (7. April 2014)

18"


----------



## bikeandi1974 (7. April 2014)

Nice!


----------



## PlanB (18. April 2014)

Papa Schlumpf ist fertig:


----------



## Enginejunk (18. April 2014)

das blau vom park operator kommt richtig geil.


----------



## Adam1987 (25. April 2014)

Kona Stab Rahmen inkl. Anbauteile zu verkaufen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...eme-2009-mit-d-o-p-e-inkl-anbauteile-grosze-m


----------



## LosNatas (2. Mai 2014)

hätte jemand Interesse mein 1 Monate altes Kona Operator zu kaufen?
Ich werde wohl aus gesundheitlichen gründen kein Downhill mehr fahren können.


----------



## TinaGerwin (3. Mai 2014)

philipp7586 schrieb:


>




BOMBENMÄßIG!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi97freeride (4. Mai 2014)

Das ist mein Old school stinky


----------



## robzen2384 (6. Mai 2014)

Kona Stinky 2005


----------



## Enginejunk (21. Mai 2014)

endlich ferdsch mit decals... 

letzte woche gleich erstmal prioritäten gesetzt...


----------



## Boink (21. Mai 2014)

Gleich nach Wert sortiert

Trabbant->Stinky->Opelkrankheit ^^


----------



## Enginejunk (21. Mai 2014)

knallkopp... Trabant wird mit einem B geschrieben....


----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. Mai 2014)

... steht doch sogar drauf!!!


----------



## Enginejunk (22. Mai 2014)

un is ja auch die pappe meiner dame ihrer kollegin, der corsa gehört übrigens uns! und von krankheit kann keine rede sein, der rennt un rennt. (ich als alter opel-schrauber kümmere mich ja auch drum) 

jetz mal ne andere frage, was haltet ihr von meinen decals? auf den ersten blick sieht man sie nich, auf den 2. kann mans lesen wenn man hinschaut... 









das Cowan logo auf dem oberrohr habe ich ja bei jedem kona bike, aufm kühlschrank etc. 
ich fand die schriftart irgendwie cool und deswegen habe ich mir das hier plottern lassen. was sagt ihr? evtl. andere schriftart? 


aja, mal komplettes bike wo man am unterrohr nur erahnen kann das da was steht...


----------



## Fl!p (26. Mai 2014)

Hier mein neues Lieblingsbike:





























Sorry für die Bilderflut...


----------



## dinamo79 (27. Mai 2014)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Lieblingsbike:
> 
> Sorry für die Bilderflut...


 
Bilderflut?? Vom neuen Operator kann man gar nicht genug bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (28. Mai 2014)

supreme operator in komplett neuem MZ outfit.... wo kann ichs abholen?


----------



## Slightly (4. Juni 2014)

kann man die orangen Aufkleber (?) eigentlich abziehen oder ist da klarlack drüber?
hoffe das ich übernächste Woche auch mal mein kona präsentieren kann, allerdings wird das designtechnisch kein knaller, wiel ich erstmal bis zum winter alles verbaue was ich noch habe


----------



## dinamo79 (4. Juni 2014)

Die Pedale sahen leider nur auf dem Foto so schön aus, die Pins und die Beschriftung sind nun nach 3x Bikepark auch wieder metall-silber und verschwunden.


----------



## Fl!p (4. Juni 2014)

Slightly schrieb:


> kann man die orangen Aufkleber (?) eigentlich abziehen oder ist da klarlack drüber?
> [...]


Nein die kann man leider nicht abziehen. Da ist Klarlack drüber.


----------



## Slightly (5. Juni 2014)

danke für die info schonmal Flip.....hab wohl noch eine frage, weil ich mit dem zeug bislang noch nie so recht in kontakt kam. ich brauch ein bb30 pressfit innenlager und dann ganz normal meine 83er Kurbel?! sorry wenn ich so blöd frage. aber ich weiß derzeit nicht ob ich meine lg1r kurbel verbauen kann oder nicht 
danke!


----------



## Fl!p (5. Juni 2014)

Kein problem. ich musste mich auch erstmal schlau machen. Du brauchst ne normale 83er DH Kurbel. Für Sram Kurbeln BB30 Innenlager, für Shimano Kurbeln PressFit 24 Innenlager. Ich habe dieses Lager verbaut: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...TB-Press-Fit-Innenlager-41mm-SM-BB71-41C.html

Die Gehäüsebreite ist 104,5mm.

Da die E.13 LG1r eine Oversized 30mm Achse hat, brauchst du wohl das PF30 von E.13: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...hirteen-PF30-TiNi-Innenlager-XCX-TRS-LG1.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slightly (13. Juni 2014)

vielen dank! hast mir ne menge flucherei erspart. jetzt such ich mir noch nen chicen steuersatz und wenn dhl und co mitspielen ist das teil Fronleichnam in winterberg unterwegs


----------



## Slightly (18. Juni 2014)

noch nicht fertig, dann kommen bessere Bilder......erstmal nur zusammengesteckt. danke nochmal an Fl!p für seine hilfe!


----------



## Mamara (19. Juni 2014)

Hona Hula 24", zum rein wachsen für nen knapp 8Jährigen. Unter 10KG mit ALLEM auf den Foto´s. Nen leichteres Rad für´s Grobe und für länger Touren hat er natürlich zusätzlich, dies ist wenn er im nähren Umkreis alleine unterwegs ist .


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Juni 2014)

geil.


----------



## bjoernsen (24. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist es endlich fertig. Lange hat es gedauert, aber hat sich gelohnt. 

Partliste:

Rear Shock..............Fox DHX RC 4  Kashima– incl. Huber Bushings
Fork ......................Rock Shox Boxxer WorldCup - tuned
Crankarms...............Shimano Saint 2013
Pedals.....................Shimano DX
Chain......................SRAM 951 PowerChain
Freewheel................SRAM 950 PowerGlide 11-28 9 spd
F/D.........................E*13 SRS
R/D.........................SRAM XO Carbon
Shifters...................SRAM XO Carbon (RH only)
Brake Calipers...........Shimano Saint 2013 BRM 820
Front Brake Rotor......Shimano XT/XTR IceTec 200mm
Rear Brake Rotor.......Shimano XT/XTR IceTec 180mm
Brake Levers.............Shimano Saint
Headset...................Orbit 1.5B ZS NO.57B-1
Handlebar................RaceFace Atlas FR, black
Stem......................SixPack  Kamikaze DH 2013
Seatpost..................Kona DH
Seat Clamp..............Salsa
Grips.......................Odi
Saddle.....................Selle Italia SLR
Front Hub................Hope Pro II evo
Rear Hub.................Hope Pro II evo 12mm x 150mm
Rims.......................Mavic EX 721
Front Tire................Maxxis Minion DHF 26x2.5 - 42a
Rear Tire.................Maxxis Minion DHR II 26x2.4 - 42a
.............................Carbon Marsh Guad
Aktuelles Gewicht: 17,5 KG


----------



## shibby68 (24. Juni 2014)

Mein Trailspass-Gerät


----------



## KonaBikerM (29. Juni 2014)

schick schick die bikes!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Juli 2014)

Kona Unit treffen Magdeburg
Nahe zu unverändertes 14'er und 12'er im Selbstaufbau


----------



## shibby68 (2. Juli 2014)

Schönes Paar


----------



## StephanM (7. Juli 2014)

... hab mal wieder ein bissel was gebastelt ...

Gabel: Streiche RS-Tora, Setze MZ Drop-Off III
Wechsel von drei Kettenblätter auf KeFü (Umwerfer muss noch ab .....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (7. Juli 2014)

Krasser Bolide!
Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## StephanM (8. Juli 2014)

THX. - Funktioniert einfach saugut, der Bock.
und die 150mm vo/hi reichen mir vollkommen.
Leider etwas schwer, aber das Ding ist auch nicht auf CC-Touren ausgelegt. 



shibby68 schrieb:


> Krasser Bolide!
> Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## dash_n1 (8. Juli 2014)

frisch aufgebauter Park Operator 2014  extremst geil!!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (8. Juli 2014)

Lecker.
Das blau ist immer wieder geil.
(Gefällt mir deutlich besser, als das grün meines 2013ers.)


----------



## PlanB (9. Juli 2014)

Das Park Operator ist ein echter Hingucker. Fühle mich seither wirklich beobachtet in der Liftschlange. Offenbar weiss kaum einer so richtig, wo er das Rad einsortieren soll.

Liftschlange so:  Ich so:


----------



## Enginejunk (9. Juli 2014)

das park-operator ist ja eigentlich nur ein 2013er Operator in blau und halt original sehr günstig aufgebaut. 

das blau ist allerdings der hammer (habs immernoch nicht live gesehen!!!) un du hasts ja gescheit aufgebaut. 

bin schon fleissig am sparen....


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (10. Juli 2014)

> das park-operator ist ja eigentlich nur ein 2013er Operator in blau und halt original sehr günstig aufgebaut.



Genauso ist es. Das ist der 2013er Rahmen halt in blau statt grün und mit billigeren Komponenten.
Das Gerät vom dash n1 ist deutlich edler aufgebaut als der Serientrimm von Kona.

Nen Exot ist das Operator imho nun wirklich nicht.
Wobei hier in den Parks aber tatsächlich nicht viele Operators rumfahren.
Hab noch kein anderes 2013er gesichtet, nur mit einem mit nem 14er in blau gequatscht.
Entourage fahren ein paar rum, da hab ich dieses Jahr 2-3 gesehen.

Ich mag mein 2013er, aber meine Farbe gegen die blaue Farbe vom 14er Park Operator würd ich sofort tauschen.


----------



## Enginejunk (14. Juli 2014)

nach nem heftigen sturz an nem roadgap wo beide laufräder krumm waren wien alter säbel is mein spassbike wieder bereit und für mich fast hats die fast perfekte optik. es fehlt nur noch en neuer sattel....  neuen helm brauchte ich ja auch, aber der kommt auf nem späteren bild... 

grüsse, patrick.


----------



## dende24 (25. Juli 2014)

Rove 2013 <3




Kona Rove 2013 von dende_md auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (25. Juli 2014)

Na endlich mal kein Sofa in diesem Fred


----------



## dende24 (25. Juli 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Na endlich mal kein Sofa in diesem Fred



Abre shreddern kannst du damit trotzdem!


----------



## Burba (25. Juli 2014)




----------



## a.nienie (25. Juli 2014)

Schickt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. August 2014)

endlich fertig


----------



## seppel81 (12. August 2014)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem guten alten coiler deelux

Wer Interesse hat kann sich per PN melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (12. August 2014)

dende24 schrieb:


> Abre shreddern kannst du damit trotzdem!


tolles rove!!!!


----------



## Marequo (15. August 2014)

Mein Leittier


----------



## Enginejunk (15. August 2014)

stinky six?


----------



## Marequo (15. August 2014)

Dawg 6"


----------



## Enginejunk (15. August 2014)

is da normal en 200er dämpfer drin un du hastn 216er?


----------



## Marequo (15. August 2014)

Original Einbaulänge ist 200 mm.  Dämpfer ist auch ein 200er


----------



## Enginejunk (15. August 2014)

hm, weil die wippe waagerecht steht.


----------



## Marequo (15. August 2014)

Ist bei diesem Modell so. Siehe Bilder Kona Dawg bei Google.
Sieht auch vielleicht, wegen dem Reifen vorne, etwas extremer aus.
Der Ardent baut etwas höher auf.


----------



## null-2wo (16. August 2014)

Hardcore low budget:




gesamtausgaben unter € 500


----------



## APBAP (7. September 2014)

Leider nur der Rahmen, der aber ein Rad werden will. 



 


Kona Makena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginocasino (8. September 2014)

Kona Lava Dome aus 93 in der Joe Murray Edition
Mitlerweile mit anderem Sattel, Maguras und Waldreifen


----------



## .Konafahrer. (8. September 2014)

Trendfarbe Lila? (Noch) nicht meins:


----------



## shibby68 (8. September 2014)

die Farbe finde ich gut. Würde ich zwar selber nicht fahren wollen aber hat was.
Viel interessanter fände ich aber noch einen Fahrbericht.


----------



## bondibeach (12. September 2014)

Die Schweißnähte


----------



## schloerfi (19. September 2014)

Mein 2014er Explosif...ich bin begeistert


----------



## shibby68 (19. September 2014)

Das Explosif ist super! Magst du ein paar Fahreindrücke mit uns teilen?


----------



## schloerfi (19. September 2014)

Gern...leider bin ich noch nicht wirklich zum fahren gekommen, da zunächst die Gabel defekt war (permanenter Luftverlust). Jetzt ist sie vom Service zurück und alles funktioniert. Hab mir die Setback-Stütze und einen 1cm längeren Vorbau (70 statt 60mm) sowie Deity Compound Pedale zugelegt, so bleibt es erstmal. Also die paar Eindrücke, die ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit sammeln konnte, waren sehr positiv. Das Rad ist wunderbar wendig, durch die sehr kurzen Streben lässt es sich super leicht auf das Hinterrad bewegen. Schaltung, Bremsen, etc. ohne Auffälligkeiten...alles funktioniert, wie es soll. Näheres muss das Gelände zeigen. Nicht zuletzt die Optik ist grandios, unter dem Lack scheinen die Schweißnähte durch, ich find's super  !

Mehr dann nach den ersten richtigen Ausfahrten!


----------



## shibby68 (19. September 2014)

klingt nach dem "kleinen" bruder meines honzo 
viel spass mit dem tollen bike und halt uns auf dem laufenden


----------



## Burba (20. September 2014)

Stell mein neuestes Kona hier auch mal rein. Nach Unit, Honzo (geklaut), Dr. Fine (mittlerweile gegen ein Titanbike getauscht) nun ein Humuhumu in 16".
Hat sich nach kleineren Umrüstungen (Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel,Reifen) sofort zu meinem Lieblingsbike gemausert. Super handlich, macht einfach nur Spaß .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. September 2014)

Aloha,

ein paar Fragen zum Kona Sutra / Rove aus 2012 - hat hier jemand eines?

Eine Frage wäre jetzt zum Steuersatzstandard: Welches Maß hat der? Nächste, gleiche Frage zum Innenlagerstandard: BSA? und Gehäusebreite?

Danke schonmal,

Grüßle Andi


----------



## shibby68 (21. September 2014)

das humu ist einfach genial. 
könnte ich mir mit richtig kurzem vorbau und riserlenker oder sogar bmx lenker als schönes ballerbike für die city vorstellen


----------



## a.nienie (21. September 2014)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> ein paar Fragen zum Kona Sutra / Rove aus 2012 - hat hier jemand eines?
> 
> ...


http://2k12.konaworld.com/bikes.cfm


----------



## Burba (21. September 2014)

shibby68 schrieb:


> das humu ist einfach genial.
> könnte ich mir mit richtig kurzem vorbau und riserlenker oder sogar bmx lenker als schönes ballerbike für die city vorstellen


So war es auch im Original, 60er Vorbau und BMX-Lenker. Das lag mir aber nicht.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. September 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> http://2k12.konaworld.com/bikes.cfm



Aloha,

danke, die Seite habe ich schon mehrmals auf dem Schirm gehabt, aber Steuersatz- und Tretlagerstandard lese ich leider nirgends raus. Sieht stark nach EC34 und BSA aus (68mm sind angegeben). Aber bei den neuen (verpressten) Innenlagern kenne ich mich nicht aus (sind die alle größer 68 oder gleich 73mm?)...

Grüßle


----------



## a.nienie (22. September 2014)

Das sollte bsa sein. Selbst das aktuelle rove hat noch bsa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinaa67 (22. September 2014)

seit 2 Monaten meins und schon my best friend


----------



## bikeandi1974 (22. September 2014)

Merci, das passt schonmal.


----------



## SkyGT180 (28. September 2014)

Hab mir mal gedacht ich stell mein Schätzchen hier rein und schau mal was andere davon halten
Wenn wieder Geld da is ( 16 und grade erst Ausbildung angefangen) wird ein bisschen dran umgebaut, weil ich manche Teile echt sch**** finde nach längerem fahren
Macht mal vielleicht Vorschläge was ihr alles daran ändern würdet

PS. Hier fahren aber einige schicke Bikes!


----------



## Enginejunk (28. September 2014)

geil, das park operator. Als allererstes die gabel raus! Die is echt mist. Am besten ne billige boxxer ab modelljahr 2011 un umrüsten auf luft (das umbaukit gibts z.b. Bei mountainbikes.net) un um himmelswillen die gabel nich so tief einstecken, die front kommt zu tief un der lenkwinkel wird steiler. Dann mach die spacer raus un nimm en direct-mount vorbau un steck die gabel wieder durch. Aber der rahmen is echt pornös...


----------



## SkyGT180 (28. September 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> geil, das park operator. Als allererstes die gabel raus! Die is echt mist. Am besten ne billige boxxer ab modelljahr 2011 un umrüsten auf luft (das umbaukit gibts z.b. Bei mountainbikes.net) un um himmelswillen die gabel nich so tief einstecken, die front kommt zu tief un der lenkwinkel wird steiler. Dann mach die spacer raus un nimm en direct-mount vorbau un steck die gabel wieder durch. Aber der rahmen is echt pornös...



Ja die Gabel kommt sowieso raus. Hab mir gedacht ne Boxxer aus em Bikemarkt ab 2012-13. Wie meinste das jetzt mit die Gabel so tief einstecken? Macht da so ein unterschied? (kenn mich noch nicht sooo gut aus in manchen Sachen). Direct-Mount Vorbau hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt aber erst wenn die neue Gabel dran ist. Und was haltet ihr vom dämpfer? nur en Kage R... find den ehrlich gesagt echt mies weiß aber nicht welschen ich holen könnte der gut einzustellen ist und mich nicht arm macht.
Der Rahmen war ein Kaufgrund für mich und einen Kollegen!


----------



## Enginejunk (28. September 2014)

die gabelholme bis zur brücke einstecken, so das die bündig ist. Kommt die front höher. Wenns dann zu hoch ist, spacer raus. Musstn bissel experimentieren was dir am meisten zusagt. Bei der gabel geht wie gesagt jede boxxer ab 2011, lässt sich mit dem kit auf eine world-cup upgraden, günstiger gehts nicht. Dämpfer, joa. Vivid sagen viele funzt in dem rahmen sehr gut, das tune ist immer MID bzw. M. Wenns leichter sein soll Vivid Air.


----------



## SkyGT180 (28. September 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> die gabelholme bis zur brücke einstecken, so das die bündig ist. Kommt die front höher. Wenns dann zu hoch ist, spacer raus. Musstn bissel experimentieren was dir am meisten zusagt. Bei der gabel geht wie gesagt jede boxxer ab 2011, lässt sich mit dem kit auf eine world-cup upgraden, günstiger gehts nicht. Dämpfer, joa. Vivid sagen viele funzt in dem rahmen sehr gut, das tune ist immer MID bzw. M. Wenns leichter sein soll Vivid Air.


Ok danke ich probiers mal aus und wenn wieder Geld da ist wird wohl die Boxxer und en neuer Dämpfer kommen.


----------



## Caprox (29. September 2014)

SkyGTR31 schrieb:


> Hab mir mal gedacht ich stell mein Schätzchen hier rein und schau mal was andere davon halten
> Wenn wieder Geld da is ( 16 und grade erst Ausbildung angefangen) wird ein bisschen dran umgebaut, weil ich manche Teile echt sch**** finde nach längerem fahren
> Macht mal vielleicht Vorschläge was ihr alles daran ändern würdet
> 
> PS. Hier fahren aber einige schicke Bikes! Anhang anzeigen 324925 Anhang anzeigen 324926


 Also ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach den Rahmen grün sprühen und mir ne Boxxer einbauen. Oder gleich ein Operator kaufen


----------



## SkyGT180 (29. September 2014)

Caprox schrieb:


> Also ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach den Rahmen grün sprühen und mir ne Boxxer einbauen. Oder gleich ein Operator kaufen


Niki halt enfach es Maul 
PS. Blau sieht besser aus


----------



## Caprox (29. September 2014)

So, dann poste ich auch mal mein Kona hier rein. Ich fahre ein Kona Operator von 2013 und bin sehr zufrieden. Dennoch will ich die ein oder andere Änderung noch vornehmen wie zb. Lenker und eventuell Laufräder. (Dachte an ein paar blaue Spank Spike Race) Auf jeden Fall ein klasse Park Bike. So dann mal her mit den Verbesserungsvorschlägen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkyGT180 (29. September 2014)

Caprox schrieb:


> So, dann poste ich auch mal mein Kona hier rein. Ich fahre ein Kona Operator von 2013 und bin sehr zufrieden. Dennoch will ich die ein oder andere Änderung noch vornehmen wie zb. Lenker und eventuell Laufräder. (Dachte an ein paar blaue Spank Spike Race) Auf jeden Fall ein klasse Park Bike. So dann mal her mit den Verbesserungsvorschlägen!
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325203
> ...


Du kannst garnix


----------



## Caprox (29. September 2014)

SkyGTR31 schrieb:


> Du kannst garnix


Sehr produktiv Carsten


----------



## SkyGT180 (30. September 2014)

Caprox schrieb:


> Sehr produktiv Carsten


Wie immer

So Leute. Hat noch einer irgendwelche anderen Vorschläge für mein blaues baby?


----------



## swe68 (30. September 2014)

SkyGTR31 schrieb:


> Du kannst garnix


*das ist nicht lustig. -swe68*


----------



## Deleted 308434 (3. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, mein neuester Streich.
Kona Explosif 2014 in 19 Zoll


----------



## schloerfi (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich stell die Frage hier einfach auch noch mal ...

bin am überlegen, in mein neues Explosif eine 140mm Forke einzubauen, anstelle der serienmäßigen Recon mit 120mm. Meint ihr, das verträgt der Rahmen ohne Probleme? Und wenn ja, schwanke ich zwischen Sektor Gold RL oder Revelation RCT3 Solo Air...hat da Jemand Erfahrungen?

Danke euch


----------



## Burba (5. Oktober 2014)

Die 20 mm mehr schaden nicht.


----------



## BejayMTB (5. Oktober 2014)

Schaden vielleicht nicht, aber wenn der Rahmen dafür nicht freigegeben ist, wars das mit Garantie und Crash Replacement......das würde ich bei Kona direkt erfragen.


----------



## poison2008 (23. Oktober 2014)

Hi, hier mal mein kona original nur noch gabel und Dämpfer wird nächste woche aber gegen neue Fox 34 talas ctd kashima und einen fox rp 23 adaptive logic kashima getauscht.Ach da werden auch noch die rubber queen 2.2 ausprobiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (23. Oktober 2014)

ganz schön hoher sattel un lenker.


----------



## poison2008 (23. Oktober 2014)

Sattel ist nicht so hoch wie es aussieht,und hab halt lange beine.Mit dem lenker bzw. Vorbau warte ich mal ab bis die neue gabel drin ist und teste dann mal wie es besser zu machen ist.


----------



## poison2008 (23. Oktober 2014)

Gut wobei ich immer meine schrittlänge messe und ausrechne da ich es besser find und es einfach effizienter ist bei einer tour und Höhen meter,klar hätte es dann auch was anderes sein können als das stinky six aber hab nunmal 115kg. Und Bretter dann ab und zu mal nen park runter nachdem ich unter der seilbahn quasi de  berg erklimmt hab, ist das six genau das richtige für mich!


----------



## Enginejunk (23. Oktober 2014)

is doch in ordnung, meins nutze ich auch als freerider, aber weniger zum klettern. Bin mal gespannt was deins wiegt mit dem neuen gabel\dämpfer paket.


----------



## poison2008 (23. Oktober 2014)

War auxh keinenfals böse gemeint !
Hatte ja noch vergessen was hinzuzufügen und zwar das es ja beim 2011 er six sich die Größen geändert haben 18" langes oberrohr 610mm und kurzes sattelrohr 450mm fur mehr bein Freiheit für meine dicke schenkel
Gewicht ist jetzt schon hammer zum original 17.6 nachgewogen sind es jetzt nur noch 15.9 mit den reifen und pedalen gabel mind.600 gr. Dampfer 500gr. Und den ruber quenn sind die 15 kg geknackt)
Wobei es in der heutigen zeit für ein enduro noch zu schwer sein könnte aber ich keine angst haben muss das mir mal was am Rahmen passiert so wie es mir mal mit 2 c.....n passiert ist ! Das Rahmen gewicht ist auch schon der hammer 3700gr. Nachgewogen !
Aber ich bin verdammt glucklich mit dem teil das ist ja die hauptsache wa )


----------



## MitchMG (23. Oktober 2014)

Von meinem Stinky TL noch mal ein aktuelles Fotos aus "traurigem" Anlass.






Hat eine Lyrik 2 Step mit DH Kartusche, einen Vivid Air, Code R Bremse.
Dazu Sixpack Lenker und Glow in Dark Griffe, gehalten von einem schwarzen 50mm Spike Spank Vorbau. Und noch ein wenig grünes Alu dran.

Grund warum ich die Fotos gemacht habe, es steht  bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen drin.
Das und mein DH Rad sollen weg und dafür die  Wollmilchsau her.......
Wer Interesse hat gerne PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (25. Oktober 2014)

Was meinst du denn mit Wollmilchsau?? 
Ist das stinky tl doch mit richtigen Parts...
Mit der lyrik und dem vivid bist doch auf einem guten weg!!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (25. Oktober 2014)

Oft reicht auch schon ein zweiter Laufradsatz!?


----------



## poison2008 (25. Oktober 2014)

Ja auf jedenfall. So en ca. ~1800 gr.. Enduro Laufradsatz 
mit Flow felgen oder was ich zurzeit überlege nen crossmax sx zu holen.
Dann läuft das teil richtig geil!
Und ich hatte schon 2 kona's Und bin von nicolai wieder weg, weil das six schon echt gut geht mit einer vernünftigen Ausstattung! Denn die original Ausstattung ist leider nicht der Hit :-(


----------



## MitchMG (26. Oktober 2014)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn mit Wollmilchsau??
> Ist das stinky tl doch mit richtigen Parts...
> Mit der lyrik und dem vivid bist doch auf einem guten weg!!



Naja, das Stinky ist schon so wendig und geht so leicht in die Luft wie ich mir das vorstelle. Allerdings fehlt mir dabei, dieses fehlerverzeihende Fahrwerk des Tues, bzw. der DH Bikes.
Bei nem Bik Bike läßt du bei Wurzeln oder Steinfeldern einfach stehen und das bügelt alles weg. Beim Sprung kommst du  "sanft" auf und wippst einmal nach. Beim Kona ist das da schon etwas anders.
20mm mehr Federweg und   diese Softness einer Boxxer....... dann wäre es das auch.
Evtl. kitzle ich noch 10mm aus der Lyrik und baue das 2 Step weg und tausche den Vivid gegen nen CCDB (evtl. Inline)
Zee drauf und nen vernünftigen Laufradsatz.........
Aber das ist nur Plan 3 wenn die Räder nicht komplett verkauft werden können und es sich auch abzeichnet, dass ein Verkauf in Einzelteilen und Kauf eines neuen Bikes/Rahmens nicht  so läuft wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## poison2008 (26. Oktober 2014)

Was habt ihr alle mit dem ccdb ?? Haben die den dämpfer neu erfunden;-)
Klar ist das tues was anderes ist das six überhaupt nicht mit zu vergleichen aber ob du jetzt was viel besseres wie das six findest ?? Also ich drück mich mal so aus.Ich hatte wirklich schon unendlich viele bike ausprobiert also auch selber aufgebaut dies und das wieder verkauft und wieder was neues, z.B 3 poison , 2 canyon(schlag dir die blos aus dem kopf) 2 kona's, 3 Nicolai's Und im prinzib waren beide kona's stinky 2007 und sinky six 2010 und das Nicolai Helius Am wohl die besten und alle 3 waren sie eierlegende wollmilchsäue !! Also ich kann die sagen das six ist eine wollmilchsau! Mit den richtigen Teilen !! Denn die sind mit entscheidend was du aus einem guten Rahmen machst !!
Also ich hole mit als dämpfer ja den Fox rp23 Dämpfer eigentlich ein guter dämpfer nur wenn der nicht funzt wie ich will dann gibt's den Marzocchi Lo denn der funzt richt geil im six bzw. In jedem rahmen Auch der Marzocchi Tst. Bei ist nur das Problem wenn ich vorne Fox fahre will ich hinten auch fox fahren, frag mich nicht warum !
Also wie gesagt Wenn gewicht nicht so eine große rolle spielt dann bleib beim six ! Und denk mal vielleicht über ein winkelsteuersatz nach dann bekommst den lenkwinkel noch flacher als er eh schon mit 66° schon ist !
Ach das sinky six hat absolute bikepark freigabe!! Hat nicht jedes enduro !!
Also wenn ich fertig bin mit dem six (neues vorderad ist auch schon wieder geplant ) komme ich mit dem six auf 14,5 kg und ich finde es absolut akzeptabel dafür das es mir wirklich alle fehler verzeiht !
Denk drüber nach vielleicht konnte ich dich ja dafür bißchen mehr begeistern; -)


----------



## Enginejunk (26. Oktober 2014)

das geilste mit am stinky six: 1,5" steuerrohr!


----------



## poison2008 (27. Oktober 2014)

Das TL hat tapered ;-) Dafür kannst alles fahren, Steuersatz wechseln wie du willst ;-)


----------



## Enginejunk (27. Oktober 2014)

nö, alles fahrn nich. Ne 1,5" Totem z.b. Nich. die kann ich aber fahren...


----------



## MitchMG (27. Oktober 2014)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle mit dem ccdb ?? Haben die den dämpfer neu erfunden;-)
> Klar ist das tues was anderes ist das six überhaupt nicht mit zu vergleichen aber ob du jetzt was viel besseres wie das six findest ?? ...................................................................
> Also wenn ich fertig bin mit dem six (neues vorderad ist auch schon wieder geplant ) komme ich mit dem six auf 14,5 kg und ich finde es absolut akzeptabel dafür das es mir wirklich alle fehler verzeiht !
> Denk drüber nach vielleicht konnte ich dich ja dafür bißchen mehr begeistern; -)


 
Ich finde  immer, wenn man nicht Standardgewicht von 75 Kg hat, dann ist es mit  Dämpfern die nicht komplett einstellbar sind immer schwierig.
Entweder sind die Soft, der SAG stimmt, aber  bei Drops, Sprüngen kannlen die sofort durch. Oder eben umgekehrt,  Nutzen schön den Federweg bei Drops aus, aber rütteln dich dafür aus dem Sattel.
Ich finde wenn du neben, FEderhärt/Luftdruck auch Druckstufe /Hi/Lo einstellen kannst bringt das extrem viel. Gerade eben wenn du nicht 75 Kg wiegst, sondern 100 oder 60.
Der Vivid Air und die Lyrik haben schon viel gebracht, im vergleich zur Domain und dem Fasttrax. Aber so nen Ticken könnte es noch besser sein.
Laufräder schaue ich mich schon um, aber  im Bikemarkt ist mit 135 nicht viel (schönes) zu bekommen.
Werde doch mal in den sauren Apfel dann beißen müssen und was bauen lassen.
Dann fehlen noch  leichte Kurbeln und den besseres Schaltwerk und das Stinky paßt  soweit.......
Wenn das weiter gefahren werden würde......


----------



## poison2008 (27. Oktober 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> nö, alles fahrn nich. Ne 1,5" Totem z.b. Nich. die kann ich aber fahren...



??
Du kannst doch alles fahren mit dem richtigen Steuersatz ?! Bin ich doch auch, auch 1.5 gabelschaft oder tapered gabelschaft !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (27. Oktober 2014)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Ich finde  immer, wenn man nicht Standardgewicht von 75 Kg hat, dann ist es mit  Dämpfern die nicht komplett einstellbar sind immer schwierig.
> Entweder sind die Soft, der SAG stimmt, aber  bei Drops, Sprüngen kannlen die sofort durch. Oder eben umgekehrt,  Nutzen schön den Federweg bei Drops aus, aber rütteln dich dafür aus dem Sattel.
> Ich finde wenn du neben, FEderhärt/Luftdruck auch Druckstufe /Hi/Lo einstellen kannst bringt das extrem viel. Gerade eben wenn du nicht 75 Kg wiegst, sondern 100 oder 60.
> Der Vivid Air und die Lyrik haben schon viel gebracht, im vergleich zur Domain und dem Fasttrax. Aber so nen Ticken könnte es noch besser sein.
> ...


Ja gut das stimmt schon was das fahrergewicht betrifft , ich habe z.B. 115 kg und bin echt gespannt wie der rp 23 funzt! Aber wie gesagt die Marzocchi Dämpfer sind richtig geil Also der Lo z.B. hat nur lockout bin die berge gefühlt hoch geflogen, berg ab sehr linear wie stahlfeder du stellst nur luftdruck ein also fahrergewicht und dann läuft der so sahnig !
Viele sind mit dem monarch Rt 3 zufriden ?!
Jo was stellst die denn für Laufräder vor ? Bzw. Was willst denn ausgeben?


----------



## Enginejunk (27. Oktober 2014)

poison2008 schrieb:


> ??
> Du kannst doch alles fahren mit dem richtigen Steuersatz ?! Bin ich doch auch, auch 1.5 gabelschaft oder tapered gabelschaft !


achso, habs so verstanden als hättest en tapered steuerrohr. Wennde auch 1.5" hast kannste alles fahren, ja.


----------



## poison2008 (27. Oktober 2014)

Hihi
Im jetztigen six Tl 2011 hab uch tapered aber das Vorgänger was ich ich voher hatte six dark blue 2010 hatte ja wie du 1.5"steuerrohr un konnte somit wie du auch alles fahren 
Hab es hier auch mal gepostet oder schau mal im meinem Album.


----------



## poison2008 (27. Oktober 2014)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Ich finde  immer, wenn man nicht Standardgewicht von 75 Kg hat, dann ist es mit  Dämpfern die nicht komplett einstellbar sind immer schwierig.
> Entweder sind die Soft, der SAG stimmt, aber  bei Drops, Sprüngen kannlen die sofort durch. Oder eben umgekehrt,  Nutzen schön den Federweg bei Drops aus, aber rütteln dich dafür aus dem Sattel.
> Ich finde wenn du neben, FEderhärt/Luftdruck auch Druckstufe /Hi/Lo einstellen kannst bringt das extrem viel. Gerade eben wenn du nicht 75 Kg wiegst, sondern 100 oder 60.
> Der Vivid Air und die Lyrik haben schon viel gebracht, im vergleich zur Domain und dem Fasttrax. Aber so nen Ticken könnte es noch besser sein.
> ...


Also dieser laufradsatz wäre doch was ?? 
http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/471746-hope-hoops-pro-2-evo-ztr-flow-ex-26


----------



## MitchMG (28. Oktober 2014)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Also dieser laufradsatz wäre doch was ??
> http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/471746-hope-hoops-pro-2-evo-ztr-flow-ex-26


 
Laß uns mal hier weitermachen....wenn Interesse. Hier  ist es sonst zu OffTopic
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ersatz-fuer-mein-kona-stinky-tl-und-mein-tues.731538/page-2


----------



## Fiasko21 (3. November 2014)

Kann mir einer helfen und sagen was der kona stinky 07 für ne Standard dämpfer einbaulänge hat hab gerade nen fox dhx 5.0 drin mit ner 200er länge kann ich ohne Bedenken was größeres verbauen?


----------



## poison2008 (3. November 2014)

Wenn es das ist dann 222 mm einbaulänge!


----------



## Fiasko21 (3. November 2014)

Hab leider kein besseres das ist meins


----------



## poison2008 (4. November 2014)

Ist das selbe! Also dämpfereinbaulänge 222mm!
Aber wie auf dem bild zusehen ist sieht das nich wie ein 200 er Dämpfer aus, wie hast du denn es ausgemessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (4. November 2014)

ich nehm die etze!


----------



## Fiasko21 (4. November 2014)

Hat mir der Verkäufer vom Rahmen gesagt und a kumpel hat gemessen von Buchse zu Buchse wo der dämpfer fest gemacht wird also kann ich bedenkenlos nen 222er rein bauen oder wie?


----------



## poison2008 (4. November 2014)

Ja was war das für ein Verkäufer? Fachhändler?
Was ist denn mit dem Dämpfer auf dem Bild? ? Ist der jetzt drin?


----------



## Fiasko21 (4. November 2014)

Nee War privat Verkäufer bei ebay kleinanzeigen mit dem dämpfer is alles ok is a dhx 5.0 wollte nur mal wissen ob die Größe die standard Größe ist oder ob da eigentlich nen größerer drin ist bzw ein größerer rein kann ohne Bedenken


----------



## poison2008 (4. November 2014)

Dann messe du doch mal auge zu auge müsste 222 sein zumindest gehört 222 einbaulänge rein!


----------



## Fiasko21 (4. November 2014)

Naja das hat der gemessen und das waren 200


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (4. November 2014)

Dann  messe du doch mal!


----------



## Fiasko21 (4. November 2014)

So hab jetzt auch nochmal gemessen und es sind 200


----------



## poison2008 (4. November 2014)

Wie hast du gemessen?  Und ist es der selbe Dämpfer wie auf dem Foto ??


----------



## poison2008 (4. November 2014)

Aslo ich hatte in dem stinky 07 auf jedefall einen 222mm dämpfer drin!


----------



## Fiasko21 (4. November 2014)

Naja von Auge zu Auge hab ich gemessen


----------



## poison2008 (4. November 2014)

Joa grass aber ist es denn der dämpfer wie auf dem Foto ? Da sieht der so groß aus!


----------



## Fiasko21 (4. November 2014)

Ach scheiße ne warte mein Fehler der


----------



## Fiasko21 (4. November 2014)

Der kumpel hatte seinen dämpfer letztens drin der is größer ja aber der hier is eigentlich drin gewesen sry mein fehler


----------



## Fiasko21 (4. November 2014)

Der is jetzt der dhx 5.0 mit 200er einbaulänge und der War halt schon im Rahmen drin so letztens hat wie gesagt der kumpel seinen rein gebaut um zu schauen obs passt gepasst hat es ja wie wir gesehen haben waren uns nur nicht sicher ob man das einfach so machen kann aber wie du mich ja belehrt hast hat der eigentlich ne einbaulänge von 222 also kann ich das ja bedenkenlos machen oder


----------



## poison2008 (4. November 2014)

Aha dachte ich mir das da was nicht stimmt bzw. Bei dir;-) Und es passen 222 rein bzw. Sieh zu das du da schnell einen passenden rein machst!  222mm Dämpfereinbaulänge !!!-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fiasko21 (4. November 2014)

Jut alles klar danke schön für die Aufklärung


----------



## Fiasko21 (5. November 2014)

Hab noch ne frage kann ich die feder aus dem 200er in nen 222er rein bauen?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. November 2014)

nein. da die feder sicherlich vorher auf block geht, bevor der dämpfer seinen kolbenhub ausgenutzt hat. das dürfte dir dann den dämpfer zerstören.


----------



## Fiasko21 (5. November 2014)

Alles klar danke


----------



## poison2008 (14. November 2014)

Hier mein Kona Stinky Six Tl 2011




 
Rahmen Kona Stinky six Tl 
Dämpfer Marzocchi Roco Lo
Federgabel Fox 34 Talas ctd kashima 
Laufrad Vorne Tune king/Ztr Arch
Laufrad Hinten Funworks pro 4way/Ztr Flow
Reifen Continental Rubber Queen 2.2
Kurbel Race Turbine 24/38 
Schaltung komplett Shimano Xt 10-fach
Bremsen Formula The one 
Lenker Fsa Gravity light
Vorbau Sixpack S.A.M.
Sattel Sqlab 611
Sattelstütze Thomson elite
Sattelklemm Tune würger

Gewicht 14.2 kg inkl. Pedalen

Und das Teil geht Hammer Geil!!


----------



## morphe72 (20. November 2014)

Vorab


----------



## Burba (20. November 2014)

anfüttern?


----------



## morphe72 (20. November 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> anfüttern?


 
Nee, noch kein wirklich gutes Photo...


----------



## Burba (20. November 2014)

Mhm, grad nicht die Zeit für schöne Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. November 2014)

Aloha,

auf das Explosif bin ich gespannt...

Das neueste Pferd im Stall:


----------



## morphe72 (23. November 2014)

Heute auf einer kurzen Runde:


----------



## belgiummtb (26. November 2014)

so hier mal meins,


da 2014 Frühzeitig zu ende war, hat ich Zeit ein bisschen in meinem Neuen zu investieren. Es würde neu gepulvert, neu gelagert, Fox 40 Tuning (bei YBSS), Gewicht liegt bei 16,85kg, ohne auf´s gewicht geachtet zu haben. Gerne eure Kritik und Kommentare dazu, und über ein Stern freut man sich immer hier in Belgien
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PARTS:

Kona Operator 2012 Neue Lager + neu Gepulvert
FOX 40 2010 Tuned mit Hope Brücke
Rock Shox Vivid Air 2012
E thirteen lg1 165mm Kurbel mit 34er Race Face Blatt
Superstar components Pedale + Grips
Zee Schalwerk, SLX Schalter mit I spec B
Zee Bremsen und Bremsscheiben 200mm V+H
Ultegra Kassette
Easton Havoc DH 2013
Michelin Wild Grip´r reinforced 26x2.35
Six Pack Lenker
Selle Italia Sattel



16,85kg


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1740777?in=set

gerne kritik oder bemerkungen eurer seits


----------



## poison2008 (28. November 2014)

Sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## belgiummtb (28. November 2014)

so nun nochmal mit bilder

so hier mal meins,


da 2014 Frühzeitig zu ende war, hat ich Zeit ein bisschen in meinem Neuen zu investieren. Es würde neu gepulvert, neu gelagert, Fox 40 Tuning (bei YBSS), Gewicht liegt bei 16,85kg, ohne auf´s gewicht geachtet zu haben. Gerne eure Kritik und Kommentare dazu, und über ein Stern freut man sich immer hier in Belgien
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PARTS:

Kona Operator 2012 Neue Lager + neu Gepulvert
FOX 40 2010 Tuned mit Hope Brücke
Rock Shox Vivid Air 2012
E thirteen lg1 165mm Kurbel mit 34er Race Face Blatt
Superstar components Pedale + Grips
Zee Schalwerk, SLX Schalter mit I spec B
Zee Bremsen und Bremsscheiben 200mm V+H
Ultegra Kassette
Easton Havoc DH 2013
Michelin Wild Grip´r reinforced 26x2.35
Six Pack Lenker
Selle Italia Sattel



16,85kg


----------



## belgiummtb (28. November 2014)

danke übrigens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (28. November 2014)

Das geile an dem Bike ist es ist individuell !! Ein absolutes Unikat !! 

Was hat das Fox tuning(bei YBSS ) zu bedeuten?
Bzw. Was wurd genau gemacht??


----------



## belgiummtb (29. November 2014)

vielen danke fürs lob, ja auf Individualität wurde sehr geachtet! black is beautifull und das wollte ich auch hier mit ein bringen.  und ich liebe halt auch poliertes alu, deswegen wurden ein paar teile entlackt und poliert.

also Tuning an der gabel wie folgt

standrohre beschichtet mit low friction Mischung auf Basis von ptfe (wie fast Suspension, nur günstiger)
Dichtungen und abstreifer wurde die von low friction( racing bros) genommen, diese wurde mit "trenolin" ( wie der nahme schon sagt, Produkt das genutzt wird um zu trennen, bei uns in der Firma für Spritzguss formen ein zu sprühen) behandelt
buchsen wurden minimal barbeitet
spezielles öl für Enduro mx gabeln, von nem kumpel der in dem Bereich tätig ist
dämpfungsöl Mischung aus dsp 7,5 + dämpfungsöl aus mx Bereich, ist testweise drin, fühlt sich gut an

und YBSS steht für Yves Bonni Suspensions   da bin übrigens ich

grüsse


----------



## pottsblizz (2. Dezember 2014)

der Waldmeister...





explosif 2006, Rahmen vor über einem Jahr hier aus dem Forum übernommen, danke an den edlen Verkäufer, wegen Umzug erstmal nicht aufgebaut, jetzt endlich fahrfertig.

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten werden noch ergänzt bzw. geändert. (Werfer ist inzwischen dran, Stütze und Pedale kommen neu, Griffe nachrangig auch, ansonsten bleibts bei der Mittelklasse Gruppe lx und julie, die reba steht eh außer Frage. Reifen kommen natürlich auch noch was anderes drauf.

Manno, hätt ich gewußt wie dat abgeht, hätt ich nicht so lange gewartet.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (3. Dezember 2014)

Mein Kona Unit 2006  Stahl, Starr, Singlespeed 
Mittlerweile ist eine SID Team verbaut. Gabel wird nach Lust und Laune umgesteckt


----------



## Deleted 258893 (3. Dezember 2014)

Mein Explosif 2011 akuteller Stand - Teile sind bestellt --> wird als Test mal auf Schaltung und Reba umgebaut.


----------



## a.nienie (3. Dezember 2014)

Das braune Unit ist geil.
Mein funkykenbraunes hoss fährt der kollege mit der ur-sid und drop bar.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (3. Dezember 2014)

Mein Explosif 2006 
Eines meiner Lieblingsräder. Wird regelmäßig mit Freude ausgeführt


----------



## Burba (3. Dezember 2014)

Schön, sammelst du die Konas?


----------



## Deleted 258893 (3. Dezember 2014)

Hi Burba,

ja habe ausschließlich Kona Räder! Die Marke hat es mir einfach angetan, deswegen habe ich noch ein paar andere Modelle


----------



## Burba (3. Dezember 2014)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Hi Burba,
> 
> ja habe ausschließlich Kona Räder! Die Marke hat es mir einfach angetan, deswegen habe ich noch ein paar andere Modelle


 Dann führ sie mal vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 258893 (3. Dezember 2014)

Cadabra 
Die Spacer sind mittlerweile weg. Bremsen wurden auf x0 getauscht


----------



## Deleted 258893 (3. Dezember 2014)

One20 Supreme
11,60kg - Fährt sich absolut genial


----------



## Deleted 258893 (3. Dezember 2014)

HeiHei 9,83kg inkl. Pedale  Rockt!
Leitungen wurden noch sauberer verlegt und ein paar Kleinigkeiten werden im Moment noch geändert, dass noch paar Gramm fallen


----------



## Deleted 258893 (3. Dezember 2014)

Bilder von den anderen habe ich auf meinen anderen Notebook.

Burba du hast ja auch wunderbare Konas


----------



## poison2008 (3. Dezember 2014)

Ja leck fett ...Der H.A.M.M.E.R. !!!


----------



## Burba (4. Dezember 2014)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Bilder von den anderen habe ich auf meinen anderen Notebook.
> 
> Burba du hast ja auch wunderbare Konas


  Jo,die beiden Eisenschweine machen einfach Spaß. Wird aber bei den beiden bleiben, bin mittlerweile dazu übergegangen, mir Räder bauen zu lassen. 
Obwohl ich schon gezuckt habe, als das neue Wo im Laden meines Vertrauens stand .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Dezember 2014)

Du meinst...... Das hier?


----------



## Enginejunk (4. Dezember 2014)

echt sehr schöne Kona´s die ihr habt *neid*. 

is das das 2015er Wo? das 2014er war ja echt hässlich.


----------



## Burba (4. Dezember 2014)

Danke!

Ja, isses. Stimmt, das 14er schien ja irgendwie verunfallt zu sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 258893 (4. Dezember 2014)

Merci 

Das WO 2015 ist echt optisch deutlich deutlich besser als das 2014!
Kommt super in freier Wildbahn  Da muss man(n) echt hart bleiben um nicht schwach zu werden


----------



## a.nienie (5. Dezember 2014)

Meist reicht schon der Preis...


----------



## Deleted 175627 (8. Dezember 2014)

Schön zu sehen,das der Teutoburger Wald sich langsam in Weihnachtsstimmung bringt.
							  Bedingt durch den Bodenfrost konnte heute eine entspannte Surfrunde absolviert werden.
																   Ich liebe mein Kona Bass


----------



## Andre123 (13. Dezember 2014)

Auch wenn es hier eigentlich nicht hineingehört....habe einen kaputten Kona Coilair Rahmen als Ersatzteilspender zu verkaufen. Einfach mal im Bikemarkt vorbeischauen. R.I.P. Kona....http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/508348-kona-coilair-2008-als-ersatzteilspender


----------



## Andre123 (13. Dezember 2014)

Auch wenn es eigentlich nicht hier reingehört....habe einen Coilair 2008er Rahmen als Ersatzteilspender! R.I.P.  Schaut einfach mal im Bikemarkt nach.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/508348-kona-coilair-2008-als-ersatzteilspender


----------



## .Konafahrer. (13. Januar 2015)

Mein neues FUN-Sportgerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bebbes (15. Januar 2015)

sehr schönes Sportgerät !


----------



## Burba (15. Januar 2015)

geile Farbe, aber dieses Gusset am Steuerrohr versaut alles, genau wie beim neuen Honzo


----------



## poison2008 (15. Januar 2015)

Was ich grass finde, ist die Dämpferaufnahme am oberrohr! 
Wäre mir zu wenig Material.


----------



## Enginejunk (15. Januar 2015)

die dämpferaufnahme passt schon, sehr breit damit der dämpfer sich nicht verwinden kann, da brauchs dann nicht mehr soviel materialstärke.


----------



## poison2008 (15. Januar 2015)

Ja hab hab es von einer Perspektive gesehen, sieht doch recht gut aus!


----------



## Fiasko21 (16. Januar 2015)

Es ist fürs erste fertig


----------



## poison2008 (16. Januar 2015)

Hatte ich auch, geiles Teil!


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Januar 2015)

Moin!

Hier mal mein neues Satori, heute auf der ersten langen Runde:



Für mich ist das Bike sehr nahe an der "Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau", eigentlich für alles zu gebrauchen. Tolles Rad!




Eine Reverb folgt noch...
Gruß
Manni


----------



## poison2008 (18. Januar 2015)

Hier nochmal mein Kona Stinky Six Tl mit kleinen Veränderungen. . .
Sattelklemme schwarz
Vorbau und Lenker vom Kona entourage in schwarz.
Dämpfer Fox rp23 umgeshimt
Jetzt 14.00 kg.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (26. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (27. Januar 2015)

ich weiss irgendwie noch nicht was ch von der neuen rahmenform halten soll. besonders der sitzdom. 

aber die farbe kommt lecker...


----------



## poison2008 (27. Januar 2015)

Das ist ein 111 , das 153 oder 167 er process sieht da schon wieder geiler aus. 
Aber jedem wie es ihm gefällt; -)


----------



## .Konafahrer. (31. Januar 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ich weiss irgendwie noch nicht was ch von der neuen rahmenform halten soll. besonders der sitzdom.


Das Gusset hat sich in den Pausen als sehr bequem erwiesen.


----------



## shibby68 (31. Januar 2015)

Herrliches Wetter genutzt


----------



## Enginejunk (31. Januar 2015)

schön.


----------



## PixlPushr (2. Februar 2015)

Mein Kona Bass


----------



## shibby68 (3. Februar 2015)

richtig starker hobel, die farbe gefällt sehr


----------



## r0N4r (6. Februar 2015)

@ PixlPushr 
Die schwartze Komponenten passen gut zu dem Rahmen. Viel spass beim biken.


----------



## Enginejunk (7. Februar 2015)

fast fertig für 2015, jetz müssen nur noch die knochen heilen und dann gehts wieder ab....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## afireinside1988 (12. Februar 2015)

Da ich mich dieses Jahr nun langsam in den Gravity-Bereich vorwagen möchte, hab ich mir nun schonmal das passende Spielzeug dafür zugelegt, der Preis war zu verlockend


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (12. Februar 2015)

Bikeunit? ;-)


----------



## afireinside1988 (12. Februar 2015)

FwLwSichTrp schrieb:


> Bikeunit? ;-)



Ne, Zweirad-Stadler. Eigentlich geh ich in dem Laden nicht so gern einkaufen aber bei 1500€ für den ersten Freerider konnte ich nicht Nein sagen


----------



## Enginejunk (13. Februar 2015)

ich finde das immernoch einen der schönsten rahmen.... 

aber mach da aufjedenfall ne andere gabel rein, die Domain limitiert den spass ganz schnell und wiegt glaube an die 477kg.


----------



## SkyGT180 (13. Februar 2015)

Jawohl,einer mim Park operator
Hab auch eins un kann nur sagen mach dir auf jedenfall ne neue Gabel rein. Hab meins seit 7/14 un mir jetzt direkt ne 2015 boxxer Team eingebaut. Direkt mehr fahrspaß (obwohl der schon Standard bei dem bike hoch is) und natürlich besseres Fahrverhalten jetzt kommt noch en Vivid air rein dann bin ich voll zufrieden
PS. ich hab noch 2500€ bezahlt. Reg mich schon en bisschen über den jetzigen Preis auf..


----------



## Enginejunk (13. Februar 2015)

aktuell für 1200 bei bikeunit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkyGT180 (15. Februar 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> aktuell für 1200 bei bikeunit...


 Einfach nein...


----------



## Enginejunk (15. Februar 2015)

is doch immer so. mein stinky hamse damals kurze zeit später auch fast verschenkt.


----------



## roofrockrider (17. Februar 2015)

afireinside1988 schrieb:


> Ne, Zweirad-Stadler. Eigentlich geh ich in dem Laden nicht so gern einkaufen aber bei 1500€ für den ersten Freerider konnte ich nicht Nein sagen


Bei Stadler zu den 20% Tagen im November gabs das für 1196€


----------



## Enginejunk (17. Februar 2015)

wahnsnn, un daran verdienen die immernoch...


----------



## Zonerider (17. Februar 2015)

Taiwan ... gab Anfang 2005 eine Reportage bzgl. Norco Frames, da kostete der HR 30-40 Dollar.


----------



## Enginejunk (17. Februar 2015)

das is ne ziehmliche milchmädchenrechnung. das ist ja lediglich die herstellung des rahmens (deswegen sin die kopien auch immer so billig) aber die hersteller an sich haben auch wahnsinnige entwicklungskosten die innerhalb eines jahres umgelegt werden müssen, patentgebühren, evtl. lizenzgebühren, kosten mit einrechnen für garantiefälle, versicherungen (in manchen ländern kannste den hersteller verklagen wenn dir was passiert, das kann in die 2 stellige mio. summe gehn) usw. usf. dann kauft kona den rahmen, lässt ihn komplettieren, verschifft ihn zum kontinentalhändler, von dort zum grosshändler und der verteilt auf einzelhändler. d.h. geht der rahmen durch 5 hände und jede will daran verdienen. 

was mich halt wundert ist was der einzelhändler daran noch verdient, der macht ja den grössten schnitt. in der schule habe ich mal gelernt das die gewinnspanne zwischen einkauf und verkauf die 20% summe nicht überschreiten darf, aber daran habe ich noch nie geglaubt. 

die letzten beiden schritte, also gross und einzelhändler, fallen ja bei versenderbikes weg (normalerweise) weg, darum sind die so günstig sagt man immer.


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Februar 2015)

hier mal meine Kona-Historie - mein Gott bin ich alt


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Februar 2015)

das 1. stab.... ein traum....


----------



## Enginejunk (25. Februar 2015)

so, ferdsch für 2015..


----------



## Zonerider (26. Februar 2015)

Huch wie geil, such diese Banner und Hose + Trikot. 

Hier eine kleine Auswahl meiner Kona's ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steini_71 (8. März 2015)

...mein neues Kona Rove 2015 (53er Rahmen)


----------



## Burba (8. März 2015)

Viel Spaß damit  (endlich mal keines von diesen Bergabmonstern hier)


----------



## a.nienie (8. März 2015)

rove ist gut.
ist das steuerrohr für tappered oder 1 1 /8 mit integrierten lagern?


----------



## steini_71 (8. März 2015)

Hallo, das Steuerrohr ist 1 1/8...


----------



## der stimp (13. März 2015)




----------



## Plextor (14. März 2015)

Hi Jungs, stehe auch vor der Entscheidung ein Rove zu kaufen, welche Rahmengröße könnt Ihr empfehlen bei 1,81m Körperlänge und 83 cm Schrittlänge ? 53 oder 56 ? gefahren soll eher aufrecht und entspannte Touren, im Flachland.

Danke im voraus. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## steini_71 (14. März 2015)

Hallo Alex,
ich würde dir den 56er Rahmen empfehlen... Bin 1,70m gross und der 53er Rahmen passt mir perfekt (für mich auch eher entspannte Sitzposition)...

Gruss,
Nicole


----------



## bikeandi1974 (14. März 2015)

Aloha, habe ein 2013er oder 2012er Sutra. Sollte baugleich sein mit dem Rove. Bin 1,78m und fahre den 56er. Einsatz ist von Winterrennrad bis Alpenüberquerung mit Gepäck. Habe einen 25° 70mm Vorbau dran, ist also recht aufrecht und entspannt.


----------



## Plextor (14. März 2015)

Jungs und Mädels Ihr macht mich fertig :-/ 2014 er hat als 53 eine Überstandshöhe von 810mm 56 hat 833mm sprich da würde ich "stramm" aufliegen mit einer Schritllänge von 83cm !? Hab die Geodaten mal fix mit meinem Cube Agree 56 verglichen, die Maße passen eher zum 53 er. Bikeandi hast ein Foto mit Dir auf dem Bike ? Bin ja 1,81 m 


Gruß von der Nordseeküste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plextor (15. März 2015)

So Danke für Eure Tips, habe die Bestellung in letzter Sekunde auf Rahmengröße 56 geändert


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2015)

Denke der 56er geht auch noch. Saß bis jetzt nur kurz auf dem 53er(?) Titan rove. Schrittlänge gleich und 3mm kürzer irgendwo ;-)
Überstandshöhe wird mit schuhen gerade so hinhauen... den rest kriegst Du passend.


----------



## Plextor (15. März 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Denke der 56er geht auch noch. Saß bis jetzt nur kurz auf dem 53er(?) Titan rove. Schrittlänge gleich und 3mm kürzer irgendwo ;-)
> Überstandshöhe wird mit schuhen gerade so hinhauen... den rest kriegst Du passend.



Rovi Ti   wie hast Dich gefühlt auf dem 53 `er eher gedrungen oder schon ausgestreckt ? mit Vorbau kann mann da ja noch tricksen.

Wobei, will mich und Euch jetzt nicht mehr stressen, laut Tabellen stehe ich genau zwischen den Größen, eher beim 56`er . Das ist jetzt bestellt online, da wir hier im Norden keinen Händler haben, und sonst wird getauscht.


----------



## Enginejunk (15. März 2015)

mh, der nächste händler wäre für dich erst in bremen. dafür gibts 2 in hamburg...


----------



## Plextor (15. März 2015)

Stadler ja, laut HP jedoch keines da, nun kommt noch der spezielle Wunsch nach dem 2014'er Rahmen. 

In HH gibt es glaub ich auch alles 


Gruß von der Nordseeküste


----------



## bikeandi1974 (15. März 2015)

Plextor schrieb:


> Bikeandi hast ein Foto mit Dir auf dem Bike ?



Aloha,

nee, kein Bild mit mir drauf. Nur die hier. Allerdings ist mittlerweile eine andere Gabel (Salsa Vaya) verbaut und das Schutzblech und der Gepäckträger passen deutlich besser dran. Wobei Schutzbleche noch neue im Keller liegen. Die Curanas sind wunderschön aber halt Blech, das nicht schützt... Die Kona - Gabel hat 99 Anschraubpunkte und Kona selbst hat am Komplettbike keinen einzigen davon genutzt... die Vaya baut auch nochmal etwas höher = mehr Platz zwischen Reifen und Gabel.





und ein Bild vom Vorgänger:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plextor (15. März 2015)

Top ! Dein Bike hat einen 56 er Rahmen jetzt ja ? Das Oberrohr fällt ja schön nach hinten ab, das gibt Hoffnung.


Gruß von der Nordseeküste


----------



## bikeandi1974 (16. März 2015)

Aloha,

habe gerade nochmal auf Konaworld nachgesehen: Ist das 2012er in RH56. Hier der Link:

http://2k12.konaworld.com/road.cfm?content=sutra#2

Die Rahmen ab 2014 sind allerdings etwas geändert:

http://2014.konaworld.com/sutra.cfm

Zu sehen auch am Steuerrohr (integriert/versenkt), Ausfallende, Gabel hat keine Cantisockel mehr. Die Geodaten weichen auch leicht voneinander ab.

Standover 2012: 785mm und 2014 825mm


----------



## Plextor (16. März 2015)

Oh ha, ja das Rove 2014 ist als 56' er nochmal höher 833mm. SL ist bei mir 83cm, Schuhe noch 1,5 - 2,5cm hoffe das passt.


----------



## Enginejunk (16. März 2015)

Die länge der kurbelarme mit einberechnet?


----------



## Plextor (16. März 2015)

Im Stand über dem Oberrohr stehend ist gemeint. Kurbelarme MTB immer 175 gefahren. Auf dem RR hab ich 172,5 er meine ich, wobei rausgefühlt hab ich das bis jetzt noch nicht.


Gruß von der Nordseeküste


----------



## Enginejunk (16. März 2015)

achso. weil rahmenhöhe ist ja immer die sitzrohrlänge gemeint. (zumindest kenne ich das nicht anders)


----------



## Boink (17. März 2015)

@Junk Heftig aufgeblasenes Stinky Six

Coilair Dlx für 2015

Kona Coilair 2010 Deluxe

Gabel: FOX 36 Float RC2 jetzt mit 175mm
Dämpfer: FOX RP23
Schaltung: Sram X9 mit KCNC Tuning in Grün
Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt
Bremsen: Shimano SLX, 203mm Saint Icetech Vorne, 203mm XT Hinten
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller
Lenker: Sixpack Driver 805
Griffe: Standart SRAM
Laufräder: Vorne Mavic Crossline, Hinten Mavic EX325 mit XT Nabe
Reifen: VR Minion 2.5 DH Supertacky, HR Highroller 2.5 DH Maxxpro
Schläuche: Michelin C6
Sattelstütze: NC17 30.00mm
Sattel: Selle Italia Yutaac Troy Lee Edition
Kleinteile: Sattelklemme, Spacer, Achse HR, Sixpack Schwarz

Gewicht: Hoch


----------



## Deleted 175627 (17. März 2015)

_*Passend zu Paul`s neuen Viedeo,wurde mein Gedenkbike fertig.*_
Dank der 27.5 ,29er & Kühlschrankvarianten +++ Vermarktung gibt es 26erTeile zu Schrottpreisen.


----------



## Boink (17. März 2015)

Jupp stimmt.. hab auch bei Laufrädern und Reifen richtig zugeschlagen, Hab die nächsten  Jahre keinen Stress und bis dahin sind 26er wieder hipp  26er Fox 36 RS Lyrik und Totem bekommt man zu zeit auch sagenhaft Günstig, spätestens wenns Urlaubsgeld gibt hol ich mir mal wieder ne Totem..


Mein Orakel sagt mir ja dass als nächstes spezielle 27,5er Kurbeln kommen lol


----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2015)

Stimmt. Preise für 26" sind im keller. Eine auf 140mm getravelte totem wäre geil im hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (18. März 2015)

naja, nich glei im keller. aber normale enduro, AM oder gar XC gabeln werden wirklich verhökert.


----------



## PlanB (19. März 2015)




----------



## Enginejunk (19. März 2015)

geiler aufbau aber mir zuviele farben. 

welche zocchi ist das?


----------



## Boink (19. März 2015)

888 ausm tues?


----------



## SkyGT180 (31. März 2015)

PlanB schrieb:


>


Sehr sehr geiles Park operator


----------



## fireborn (7. April 2015)

Mein neues Process bei der ersten Ausfahrt gestern. Das Teil ist so richtig der Hammer.


----------



## DaDan278 (7. April 2015)

Mein Nagelneues Park Operater. ist noch komplett Original. Erst 2 wochen alt.
Ist mein erstes DH Bike. Sorry für die Quali aber meine Handycam ist schon ziemlich zerkratzt


----------



## Enginejunk (8. April 2015)

nach 4,5Monaten das erste mal wieder aufm bike gesessen. sehr komisches gefühl und null vertrauen in den fuss... aber war trotzdem geil...


----------



## Plextor (9. April 2015)

So habe mein Kona Rove Touren und alltagstauglich gefinished❤️

SKS, (selfmade) DT-Swiss LRS mit Shutter PD-8 und Conti Country Plus Reifen, Beleuchtung  Busch&Müller Eyc T Led & B&M Top Light Brake Plus.

Gerade kurz ausgerollt, fährt sich jut das Kona Rove AL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plextor (15. April 2015)

So meine Stahlversion   Kona Rove


----------



## Enginejunk (19. April 2015)

die dame des hauses hat jetz auch ihr Kona.
ist zwar grösse L, aber ich sitz da drauf wien affe aufm schleifstein.


----------



## Plextor (19. April 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> die dame des hauses hat jetz auch ihr Kona.
> ist zwar grösse L, aber ich sitz da drauf wien affe aufm schleifstein. Anhang anzeigen 379506


Sieht Top aus ! Spendier Ihr noch ein Paar Lenkerendstopfen, Hintergrund hab mir einmal den Lenker in Bauch gerammt das es blutete. Mit stopfen wäre es nur ein blauer Fleck gewesen :-/

Ps: kommt sie mit der Hebelbremsstellung klar ? Sehr steil


----------



## Enginejunk (19. April 2015)

danke. als kerl kommt man sich auf dem bike wie prono-ralle vor.

griffe sind nur meine alten drauf. hab zwar neue gekauft mit extra dunkelroten klemmringen (danach haben wir den lack ausgesucht) aber die finde ich grad nich. liegen irgendwo, das sind stopfen mit dabei. 

die bremshebel hab ich erstmal für mich eingestellt da ich damit heute gefahren bin wegen beläge einfahren, schaltung checken etc. 

nächstes WE wollen wir mal en paar meter zusammen fahren dann wird alles für sie eingestellt. 

aber gutes auge.


----------



## Plextor (19. April 2015)

Dachte ich mir schon, das es noch nicht ganz finished ist, na gemeinsam fahren macht ja auch mehr Spaß 

Farben sehen schoneinmal klasse aus, guter Geschmack


----------



## Enginejunk (19. April 2015)

danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkyGT180 (21. April 2015)

DaDan278 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 375994 Anhang anzeigen 375996 Mein Nagelneues Park Operater. ist noch komplett Original. Erst 2 wochen alt.
> Ist mein erstes DH Bike. Sorry für die Quali aber meine Handycam ist schon ziemlich zerkratzt


Geiles Bike!! bin immernoch zufrieden damit  kanns sein das du aus em Saarland kommt??


----------



## Bebbes (26. April 2015)

Frühjahrsputz am Tanuki


----------



## Enginejunk (26. April 2015)

sehr schönes grün!


----------



## Plextor (30. April 2015)

Macht echt Laune das Kona.

Und als alter Shimano Fahrer, das erste mal SRAM am Bike, das schaltet sich echt Top !


----------



## Deleted 258893 (16. Mai 2015)

Stahl ist die Wahl


----------



## Enginejunk (16. Mai 2015)

sehr geil! 
sind die letzten beiden grösse L?

könntest du mir da bitte mal den reach messen und das baujahr der rahmen sagen? 
ich such sowas noch zum strecke machen...


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2015)

Das rove ist ein klasse rad. Leider keine tapered gabel möglich. Da wäre ein klassischer steuersatz stimmiger...

Vielkonarei! Geschmacksichere sammlung. Das braune ist hier aus dem forum von ibc mitglied?


----------



## Deleted 258893 (17. Mai 2015)

Hi,

die 3 gehören alle mir 

Das braune habe ich vor einiger Zeit gepostet. Damals war aber eine Salsa CroMoto verbaut. Wird nach Laune umgesteckt 

Es handelt sich bei allen um 16" Rahmen.

Das braune Unit ist Modell 2006.
Das grüne Explosif ist auch 2006 und das Orange Explosif 2011


----------



## a.nienie (17. Mai 2015)

Sehr gut. Dachte das braune wäre hier über das forum erworben.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (17. Mai 2015)

Beweisfoto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johannes_Kona (18. Mai 2015)

Sehr schöne Sammlung @Kona2602

Ich habe ein Steely von 2012 mit einer 18 inch Rahmen was ich Euch gerne vorstellen möchte.

Das Kona Steely:





Steel is Real.


----------



## Fl!p (18. Mai 2015)

Sehr schön! Und vor allem 26"!


----------



## -habicht- (19. Mai 2015)

Mein Baby heute "fertig" geworden.
Ist schon krass wie wendig sich das Honzo nur schon auf dem Parkplatz anfühlt 
Schaltzug ist kacke ich weiss, ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen


----------



## Enginejunk (19. Mai 2015)

sieht schick aus. schonmal ne tour damit gemacht, besonders uphill?

sieht irgendwie so aus als wäre der arsch ziehmlich weit hinten.


----------



## -habicht- (19. Mai 2015)

Ne nur kurz raus auf die Strasse und Bunnyhop usw. testen.

Stimmt der Sattel wird definitiv noch mehr nach vorne kommen.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (31. Mai 2015)




----------



## Enginejunk (31. Mai 2015)

die roten parts sehen etwas verloren aus, ne rote MATTOC würde da definitiv gut dazu passen.

aber die ist ja leider tapered.


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2015)

Gutes rad.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (31. Mai 2015)

Process 111 XL mit Syntace-Cockpit und auf 130 getravelter Pike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bebbes (1. Juni 2015)

Jemand interesse an einem Tanuki deluxe aus 2013?


----------



## Deleted 258893 (19. Juni 2015)

Wieder auf Starrgabel umgebaut und neue Reifen - gleich mal ne 70km Runde gedreht


----------



## Plextor (19. Juni 2015)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 396972
> 
> Wieder auf Starrgabel umgebaut und neue Reifen - gleich mal ne 70km Runde gedreht


  Schick schick, fährst Du 70KM ohne Trinkflasche ? Halter hast ja keinen dran


----------



## Deleted 258893 (19. Juni 2015)

Rucksack


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2015)

Für die freundin reaktiviert. Schaltung kommt 3x9 grip shit... sofern ich etwas passendes gebraucht finde...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. Juni 2015)

müsste noch x9 gripshifter liegen haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plextor (19. Juni 2015)

Ah die Geschichte "Camelback"


Kona2602 schrieb:


> Rucksack


h


----------



## Deleted 258893 (19. Juni 2015)

Ne ne ganz klassischer Rucksack 
Musste aufn Weg noch paar Erledigungen machen.


----------



## a.nienie (22. Juni 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> müsste noch x9 gripshifter liegen haben...


schick mir doch bitte eine PM falls Du die x9 sachen verkaufen möchtest. shifter für 3x9 wäre top. danke.


----------



## Enginejunk (22. Juni 2015)

Meiner Dame ihr Cowan, ist ihr erstes bike und quasi aus meiner restekiste entstanden.


----------



## Burba (23. Juni 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 397946 Meiner Dame ihr Cowan, ist ihr erstes bike und quasi aus meiner restekiste entstanden.



Gefällt mir. Jetzt noch Sattel und Griffe passend zu den Reifen, dann wär's der Hammer.


----------



## Enginejunk (23. Juni 2015)

griffe sind unterwegs aber sattel suche ich noch einen unter 20€, den gedanken hatten wir auch schon.


----------



## Fl!p (23. Juni 2015)

Lieber die Reifen passend zu Sattel und Griffen...


----------



## Plextor (11. Juli 2015)

Ach ja 

Kona begleitet mich täglich zur Maloche, freue mich jeden Tag aufs neue


----------



## Deleted 258893 (11. Juli 2015)

Heute mal das HeiHei ausgeführt 
Luftig locker leichte 9,73kg mit Pedale


----------



## Deleted 258893 (11. Juli 2015)

Kona The King 2007

Nagelneuer Rahmen mit nagelneuen Teilen --> 10,03kg
Diese Woche fertig geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 258893 (11. Juli 2015)

Gestern den neuen Sattel vom Explosif getestet!
Explosif 2011 - 11,2kg


----------



## Deleted 258893 (11. Juli 2015)

Neuigkeiten vom Explosif....
1x10 Umbau  9,79kg


----------



## Deleted 258893 (11. Juli 2015)

Mein Tanuki Aufbau ist nun auch fertig  Kaum den Rahmen ausgepackt ging der Schrauberabend los  11,95kg


----------



## Deleted 258893 (11. Juli 2015)

Mein Do-it-all-Rad  11,4kg 
One20 Supreme


----------



## Deleted 258893 (11. Juli 2015)

Endstand 9,81kg
32:16 - Übersetzung passt nun wunderbar


----------



## Deleted 258893 (11. Juli 2015)

Im Aufbau: Nagelneuer Kona The King 2006 Rahmen - fehlende Teile sind unterwegs ...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Juli 2015)

Wie jetzt? mehr hast du nicht? [/IRONIE]


----------



## Enginejunk (12. Juli 2015)

das One20 hat 11,4kg? mit umwerfer? 

wow....


----------



## Deleted 258893 (13. Juli 2015)

Ja das Gewicht des One20 stimmt!
Der Rahmen liefert mit knapp unter 2600g inkl. Dämpfer eine gute Ausgangsbasis + leichte Laufräder, dann kommt man gut hin. Der aktuelle Aufbau ist mit 3x10! Lenker und Griffe etc.. hätten sogar noch Potenzial um Gewicht zu verlieren! Aber es fährt sich auch so absolut genial! 

Aktuell liegt noch ein Kula HT Rahmen und ein älterer Cinder Cone daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (13. Juli 2015)

also wenn ich mir eines aussuchen dürfte, dann wäre es trotzdem immer noch das braune unit.
geschmacksichere sammlung, einen crosser könnte man noch...


----------



## bs99 (13. Juli 2015)

Mir fehlt da noch ein Stinky oder Stab, ansonsten beide Daumen hoch


----------



## Deleted 258893 (13. Juli 2015)

Ja das Rove wäre noch eine Option...
Mal schauen was Kona in 6 Tagen vorstellt  

Ein Stinky habe ich spaßhalber vor ein paar Wochen angeschaut. Allerdings sehe ich das Stinky nicht so oft in der Benutzung - also zögere ich noch ein wenig. 

Danke fürs Lob


----------



## Enginejunk (13. Juli 2015)

ich warte auch schon auf die präsentation. für die händler war ja schon am WE im Serfaus bikepark.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (13. Juli 2015)

Ich schaue sooo oft am Tag den Countdown auf der Seite an 
Bei Facebook ist ein Bild von dem Händlerevent drin - aber viel erkennt man darauf nicht


----------



## bs99 (14. Juli 2015)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Ein Stinky habe ich spaßhalber vor ein paar Wochen angeschaut. Allerdings sehe ich das Stinky nicht so oft in der Benutzung - also zögere ich noch ein wenig.
> 
> Danke fürs Lob



Bei 8 oder 9 Rädern zählt das Argument ja nicht mehr so wirklich 

Rein wegen der Markenhistorie gehört da schon so ein DH- oder FR-Bike dazu.
Am besten ein Stab Supreme wie es Fabien Barel bei seinem Weltmeistertitel gefahren ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (14. Juli 2015)

und wenn der rahmen nur an der wand hängt.


----------



## Fl!p (14. Juli 2015)

Erster leak:



Aluminium Operater 27.5, hat der User Flowcountry hochgeladen.


----------



## Enginejunk (14. Juli 2015)

da hamse so lange die 26" fahne hochgehalten...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. Juli 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> da hamse so lange die 26" fahne hochgehalten...



tja, irgendwann geht das material aus... bzw die zulieferer... zudem will die breite masse ja 27.5er räder


----------



## Enginejunk (14. Juli 2015)

die breite masse ist so doof und lässt sich das einreden, so siehts doch aus. 

Kona sagt das es keine vorteil gibt, eher nachteile. Andreu Lacondeguy fährt auf nem 26" big-bike, WEIL ER DAS WILL, die breite masse bekommt aber 27,5" weil es die indrustrie will. die industrie bzw. konzerne regieren uns, das ist schon lange klar (für jeden der nicht blind ist) und das wird auch noch schlimmer werden.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. Juli 2015)

sag was dagegen, da wirst direkt gesteinigt...


----------



## Fl!p (14. Juli 2015)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-look-konas-2016-lineup.html

Das Process 167


----------



## Enginejunk (15. Juli 2015)

was mir diese nacht eingefallen ist, das normale operator ist wieder aus alu und der rahmen soll so leicht sein wie die CFK version?
dann bin ich mal gespannt auf die Supreme version. 

günstiger ist das Operator ja schon mal als die CFK version und dürfte dann auch wieder lebenslange garantie haben. 
da gibts schonmal:


----------



## a.nienie (15. Juli 2015)

die honzo Ti version ist leider nicht schön geworden rund um den sitzdom...


----------



## bs99 (15. Juli 2015)

Schade, kein Process111 in Carbon.
Aber das neue HeiHei sieht vielversprechend aus für ein schnelles 29er Trailbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (23. Juli 2015)

Spielkameraden





Tarnfarbe?


----------



## Ridekona (27. Juli 2015)

Mein Operator 2013. mittlerweile ist die gabel auf worldcup umgebaut. Kann nur sagen geiles  Bike macht echt Spaß im Bikepark


----------



## Enginejunk (27. Juli 2015)

ah, 8€ sattel...  der is saubequem. geiles bike, hinterbau noch schwarz und dann in grösse L ab zu mir. ich übernehm sogar das porto.


----------



## Ridekona (27. Juli 2015)

Der Sattel ist eigentlich sch.... find die Optik cool. Und im Park sitzt man eh nicht drauf Ist sogar in L bleibt aber meins


----------



## Darkwing Duck (11. August 2015)

Ist noch gar nicht so lange her, da hätte ich mir nie vorstellen können, mal in diesem Thread posten zu können. Aber die gesamte Process-Reihe ist ein ziemlich großer Wurf, wie ich finde.


----------



## Enginejunk (12. August 2015)

lenker nicht meins aber sieht geil aus.


----------



## Deleted 308434 (14. August 2015)

Hab mir mal wieder was gegönnt.


----------



## Enginejunk (14. August 2015)

schönes Honzo. 

was wiegt es und was für pedale sind das?


----------



## Deleted 308434 (14. August 2015)

Danke. 
So wie das Rad dasteht, nur ohne Flasche natürlich, zeigt meine Kofferwaage 13,9 kg an.
Hatte mit 100-200 gramm weniger gerechnet aber das stört mich jetzt nicht sonderlich.
Es sind wieder Xpedo Spry Pedale geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (22. August 2015)

Hier mal mein Process 111.
Veränderungen zur Serie:
35mm Spank Vorbau 
Raceface SixC Lenker
XTR Kurbel mit 30er Raceface Blatt 
11-42 Ritzel mit mirfe Ritzel 
Syntace Pedale 
Reverb Stealth 150mm 
SLR T1 Sattel
Vorne Speci Butcher


----------



## Deleted 215962 (3. September 2015)

auf dem Weg zum Timmelsjoch..Kona Cadabra


----------



## MTB-1988 (11. September 2015)

"Zauberbike"


----------



## Deleted 258893 (22. September 2015)

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe


----------



## Plextor (12. Oktober 2015)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 422247
> 
> Aktuelle Ausbaustufe




sieht sehr edel und stimmig aus !!!!!


----------



## biker-wug (12. Oktober 2015)

Heute im Vinschgau.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (12. Oktober 2015)

Winterzeit ist Carbondrive Zeit.
  
was nicolai 2015 kann,kann kona bass schon lange


----------



## poison2008 (14. Oktober 2015)

Hier auch mal meine neue Errungenschaft, die 34 er wird noch gegen eine 36 er getauscht. Eventuell die Schwinge noch schwarz. Weitere Bilder Folgen


----------



## Enginejunk (14. Oktober 2015)

2010er stinker... geiles teil...


----------



## poison2008 (15. Oktober 2015)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Ist noch gar nicht so lange her, da hätte ich mir nie vorstellen können, mal in diesem Thread posten zu können. Aber die gesamte Process-Reihe ist ein ziemlich großer Wurf, wie ich finde.



Aus was stellt sich ein Abtrieb zusammen und wie zufrieden bist du? 
Kassette sieht aus als wurde das große ritzel nachgerüstet?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (15. Oktober 2015)

Moin,

der Antrieb besteht aus einer 11-36 XT Kassette mit 42er mirfe-Ritzel und 16er XT Ritzel statt 15er und 17er, XT RD-M786 GS Schaltwerk mit OneUp Rad Cage, XT Schalthebel, XT Kette und einer Sram S2210 Kurbel mit 32er Works Components NW-Blatt. Bin damit in der jetzigen Zusammenstellung soweit zufrieden, ich habe in die Basteleien durch einige fehlgeschlagene Experimente (z.B. Kettenblatt ohne NW, anderes 16er Ritzel, längere B-Schraube statt Rad Cage) aber so viel investiert, dass man dafür auch locker eine Sram X1 und erst recht GX oder die neue XT bekäme. Diese Gruppen gab es halt noch nicht, als ich damit angefangen habe, außerdem hatte ich da noch einen LRS, für den es keinen XD-Freilauf gibt.

TL;DR: Bin mit dem Antrieb gut zufrieden, aber mit den mittlerweile verfügbaren Fertiglösungen würde ich es nicht wieder so machen, sondern je nach Freilauf entweder auf Sram oder Shimano 1x11 setzen.


----------



## poison2008 (15. Oktober 2015)

Ja okay danke, 
Bin momentan noch 2 fach unterwegs was ja auch noch super läuft! Nur mehr Gewicht mit sich trägt. Sobald kassette und kette runter sind und und die preis etwas runter sind wird dann auf 1×11 oder 1×10 gewechselt,Schalthebel und schaltwerk sind ja schon gute gebrauchte im Angebot! 
Also dann lieber nen kompletten antrieb statt den Basteleien.


----------



## MaxBas (19. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mich und mein Kona mal vorstellen. Die Herstellerforen hatte ich ganz übersehen.
Seit ca. 6 Monaten habe ich ein Rove 2014. Hier ließe sich nachlesen, wie ich zu dem Rad gekommen bin. Ich bin wirklich sehr begeistert von dem Rad. Einzige Veränderung: Challange Gravel Grinder. Absolute Empfehlung für das Rad. Hatte zwischenzeitlich die WTB nano drauf.


----------



## MaxBas (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich suche gerade noch ein Stahl MTB, da ich mit dem Rove auf den Trail Geschmack gekommen bin. In der engeren Auswahl ist auch ein Explosif 2015 mir Dropper Post und X Fusion Sweep Gabel. Kann mir vielleicht jemand etwas zum Fahrverhalten, Spaßfaktor des Explosif sagen?


----------



## Deleted 258893 (19. Oktober 2015)

Hi 

Wie du ja gesehen hast besitze ich ein Explosif - dieses ist zwar in 26" und Modelljahr 2011, aber es ist mein absolutes Lieblingsrad!
Es fährt sich super! Ideal für Touren und bergab macht es einen super Job. Vom Spassfaktor und Fahrverhalten ist es absolut TOP!
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich mein Explosif erst mit einer Reba und anderen Reifen aufgebaut hatte! Es war gut aber nicht ideal.
Die Gabel sprach recht unsensibel an, die Reifen waren zwar flott aber der X-King hinten limitierte die Möglichkeiten.
Danach habe ich eine Fox Gabel verbaut, andere Laufräder und Maxxis Reifen = das perfekte Setup!

Mit dem 2015er Explosif machst du nichts falsch! Kaufen, fahren und grinsen


----------



## MaxBas (19. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank, das macht ja echt gleich Spaß aufs Fahren
Ja, dein Aufbau mit der Fox in XT gefällt! 
Ich hab von der X Fusion Sweep in 120mm sehr Gutes gehört. Würde die probieren statt der Recon, wenn ich mich für da Explosif entscheide. Die Felgen sind tubeless ready, daher würde ich auch schlauchlos probieren. Nur die Ardent in 2,25, die drauf sind machen mich nicht wirklich glücklich. Wie wäre es mit Hans Dampf in 2,35 vorne und in 2,25 hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 258893 (19. Oktober 2015)

Danke 

Ja du wirst vom Explosif begeistert sein.
Die X Fusion kenne ich leider nicht. Die Recon würde ich auch ersetzen - Reba zB macht wenig Sinn da sich diese hauptsächlich vom Gewicht zur Recon unterscheidet.
Die 2,25er Ardent reichen mir völlig aus. Haben bisher in jeder Situation gut funktioniert! Ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Tourenreifen, Rollwiderstand und allgemein gefälliges Fahrverhalten.

Habe zum testen mal hinten Nobby Nic und vorne Fat Albert montiert, aber mit dieser Kombi bin ich nicht so recht warm geworden. Hatte mehrere Platten innerhalb kurzer Zeit! Und die Montage ging extrem streng im Vergleich zu Conti oder Maxxis!! War teilweise sehr nervig unterwegs falls man ein Loch gefahren hat. 

Hans Dampf bin ich bisher nicht gefahren - darauf müsste jemand anders antworten


----------



## MaxBas (19. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank.


Kona2602 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 422247
> 
> Aktuelle Ausbaustufe


Für wie viel Federweg hast du dich entschieden. und ist das eine 32er oder 34er?


----------



## Deleted 258893 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ist eine Fox 32 120mm mit QR15 Steckachse! Wie gesagt die Gabel spricht deutlich besser an, als die 2014er Reba 120 die ich vorher verbaut hatte. 

120mm sind der ideale Federweg für das Explosif. Mit mehr Federweg fährt es sich absolut stelzig.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (19. Oktober 2015)

Aloha, das Komplettbike finde ich auch mit der Recon nicht schlecht. Bin die Gabel zwar in einem anderen Rad gefahren, war aber durchweg positiv überrascht. Auch Gewichtsmäßig ist da nicht so viel Unterschied zur Reba.

Zu tunen gibt es allerdings immer was. Da würde ich einfach bei Verschleiß hochwertiger tauschen.

Und ob 32er, 34er, 35er oder 36er hängt dann mehr von tatsächlicher Fahrweise / -technik, Eigengewicht, Vorlieben oder Geldbeutel ab.

Grüßle


----------



## MaxBas (19. Oktober 2015)

Auf die X Fusion bin ich durch Cotic gekommen. Die verbauen die an ihren Aufbauten für das Soul. Sie vergleichen sie mit der Pike RC.
Entscheidend ist jetzt, dass die Rahmengröße M passt. Morgen kann ich mir hoffentlich das Explosif ansehen und mal probesitzen.


----------



## MaxBas (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte heute die Gelegenheit kurz ein Explosif in M auf der Straße zu fahren. Ich bin etwas unsicher bei der Größe. Ich hätte gerne etwas mehr Luft wenn ich über den Oberrohr stehe. Andererseits wäre es in S aber auch wieder zu kurz. M mit stärker abfallendem Oberrohr wäre nicht schlecht 
Mein Problem nun ist folgendes: Wenn ich es so umbaue, wie ich es gerne hätte (Gabel, Reverb, XT Shifter, Reifen, Vorbau) lande ich bei 1950 Euro. Das ist mir zu viel. Nur mit Reverb wären es 1550 und in der Originalkonfiguration 1290 Euro. Muss mir jetzt überlegen, ob das unter diesen Bedingungen das richtige Rad ist für mich.


----------



## Burba (20. Oktober 2015)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute die Gelegenheit kurz ein Explosif in M auf der Straße zu fahren. Ich bin etwas unsicher bei der Größe. Ich hätte gerne etwas mehr Luft wenn ich über den Oberrohr stehe. Andererseits wäre es in S aber auch wieder zu kurz. M mit stärker abfallendem Oberrohr wäre nicht schlecht
> Mein Problem nun ist folgendes: Wenn ich es so umbaue, wie ich es gerne hätte (Gabel, Reverb, XT Shifter, Reifen, Vorbau) lande ich bei 1950 Euro. Das ist mir zu viel. Nur mit Reverb wären es 1550 und in der Originalkonfiguration 1290 Euro. Muss mir jetzt überlegen, ob das unter diesen Bedingungen das richtige Rad ist für mich.


Und was hältst du von nem Honzo?


----------



## MaxBas (20. Oktober 2015)

Die 29er die ich gefahren bin waren nicht so ganz mein Ding.Mir liegt 27.5 mehr. Soll aber ein Hammer Bike sein.


----------



## Burba (20. Oktober 2015)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Die 29er die ich gefahren bin waren nicht so ganz mein Ding.Mir liegt 27.5 mehr. Soll aber ein Hammer Bike sein.


OK.
Ich hab das aktuelle letztens mal probiert, super handlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (20. Oktober 2015)

Hier in München kann man nur process und aufwärts probefahren.Das bringt einen nur auf dumme Ideen


----------



## bikeandi1974 (20. Oktober 2015)

Spar Dir das Geld für die Gabel! Bzw. was erwartest Du von einer anderen. Was muss die haben, was die Recon nicht hat, außer Image? Aufkleber weg und fertig.
Die Shifter tauscht man doch nur um auf SRAM umzubauen, oder was erhoffst Du Dir von den XT? 
Und als Reifen ersetzt Du nur mal den am Vorderrad und hab dann einfach Spaß damit. Wenn der Ardent runter ist (2.000 km) dann kommt der vom VR wieder drauf. Am HR ist der Ardent nicht schlecht.
Variostütze muss sein, stimmt.


----------



## MaxBas (20. Oktober 2015)

Gefällt mir



bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Spar Dir das Geld für die Gabel! Bzw. was erwartest Du von einer anderen. Was muss die haben, was die Recon nicht hat, außer Image? Aufkleber weg und fertig.


Da ich ja echt kein Experte bin, bin ich die unterschiedlichen Gabeln mal Probe gefahren. Recon gab es nicht, aber der Unterschied zwischen
Reba auf der einen Seite und Gabeln wie  Revelation, Pike oder Fox auf der anderen Seite war schon groß. Die letzteren reagierten sensiebel und fühlten sich viel flowiger und gedämpfter an.



bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Die Shifter tauscht man doch nur um auf SRAM umzubauen, oder was erhoffst Du Dir von den XT?
> Und als Reifen ersetzt Du nur mal den am Vorderrad und hab dann einfach Spaß damit. Wenn der Ardent runter ist (2.000 km) dann kommt der vom VR wieder drauf. Am HR ist der Ardent nicht schlecht.
> Variostütze muss sein, stimmt.



Der Deore Shifter hatte viel Spiel, das fällt besonders beim Hochschalten auf. Es gibt da eine Verzögerung, aber ist nicht so dramatisch. Vielleicht lags ja auch nur am Testbike. XT können wir weglassen, einverstanden. Für vorne wäre der Hans Dampf in 2,3 Trailstar angedacht. Dann lasse ich den Nobby Nic für hinten weg.

Dann kommt noch eine reverb oder LEV ran und ein kurzer Vorbau von Ritchey für  30 Euro. Alles zusammen 1635 Euro. Auch nicht gerade wenig für ein 14 Kg Hardtail mit einfacher Gabel, oder?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (20. Oktober 2015)

Aloha, wenn ich es bei Kona 2015 richtig gesehen habe, sind sogar XT- Shifter verbaut...

Bei den Gabeln bin ICH auch nicht super sensibel. Wenn Du die Dinger wirklich Probe gefahren bist, dann ok. Wieviel km? Höhen- bzw. Tiefemeter? Ich kenne das aus dem Fachhandel eher so als auf dem Parkplatz rumrollen und so... also da spüre ich selten einen Unterschied. Die Dinger sind ja auch nicht eingefahren. Es kommt mehr auf die richtige Einstellung von Luftdruck und Dämpfung an.
Ich kann sagen, dass die Recon (silver?) an einem On-One Parkwood (29er) Spaß gemacht hat. Da ich knappe 80 kg wiege, habe ich auch bei der Steifigkeit der Gabel keine negativen Auffälligkeiten gemerkt. Und ich fahre an den anderen Rädern die 2014er Pike und eine 2006er Fox36. Die 2007er Reba mit Schnellspannern am Soda mit 115mm ist allerdings deutlich weicher. Was ich eben auf die fehlende Steckachse zurückführe. Eine ältere Pike mit 32er Röhrchen, aber 20er Steckachse die ich mal hatte ist mir auch nie negativ aufgefallen. Im Gegenteil.

Ich will hier auch keine Werbetrommel rühren, habe mir letztes/ Anfang dieses Jahr viele Gedanken zum 2015er Explosif gemacht 

Habs nur aus "Vernunftgründen" und einem unwiderstehlichen Titanangebot in 26" nicht genommen...  (26" waren alle Teile umbaubar vom "alten" Kona Kula + Command Post = )

Du machst Dir ja auch Gedanken zum Soul / BFe. Das Soda ist das "Titan Soul" und das BFe fahre ich ja auch. Mit dem Soul oder Explosif hast Du denke ich einen MEGA guten Kompromiss mit der Bandbreite von XC über Trail zu AM... um im Bravo- Jargon zu bleiben.
Für XC- Race oder Marathon einen leichten Laufradsatz extra, Verschleißteile höherwertig und leichter ersetzen und Du hast ein Bike für (fast) alles. Dafür ist das Explosif eine sehr gute Basis. Evtl. ist der Soul Rahmen jedoch etwas leichter. Mein BFe wiegt in 17,5" gerade mal 2.210g. Der 19" Explosif TITAN hat 2.028 g, der Stahl wird VORSICHT SPEKULATION ca. 400g darüber liegen.

Viel Soaß bei der Qual der Wahl...

P.S. überleg Dir das mit dem Hans nochmal und nimm einen Highroller2 in 2,3...


----------



## MaxBas (20. Oktober 2015)

Damit bist du ab heute mein Soul / Explosif Experte. Das hast du nun davon !

Wenn ich darf, schreibe ich dir mal eine PM. Ich habe schon ein ungutes Gefühl, weil ich den Bilder Thread zur Kaufberatung gemacht habe.

Verzeihung !


----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. Oktober 2015)

Mist... 

Aber kein Problem, kannst Dich gerne per PM an mich wenden  Der Thread hier würde ja auch davon profitieren, wenn noch ein Kona - Fahrer sein(e) hübschen Räder posten würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (22. Oktober 2015)

mh, meine Kona´s gibts hier schon. aber echt schöne bikes habt ihr da.


----------



## MaxBas (23. Oktober 2015)

So, da ist es. Frisch aus dem Karton 
Die Recon habe ich gegen eine Revelation Solo Air 120mm RL ausgetauscht.
Mit estwas Glück gibt es morgen die nächsten Änderungen.


----------



## a.nienie (23. Oktober 2015)

Fahr doch erstmal.


----------



## MaxBas (23. Oktober 2015)

Bin ich schon.fährt sich gut.Es geht um eine Dropper Post. Hab mir heute gleich einen Platten geholt.Tubeless wollte ich eh probieren.Das wärs dann aber auch.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (23. Oktober 2015)

Respekt. Das ging aber schnell! Einfach schön das Orange...


----------



## poison2008 (24. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal wieder was für's Grobe;-)
Kona Stinky Deluxe 2010
34er wird durch eine 36er getauscht! Und die Kurbel eventuell auch schwarz? !


----------



## schloerfi (24. Oktober 2015)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Ist eine Fox 32 120mm mit QR15 Steckachse! Wie gesagt die Gabel spricht deutlich besser an, als die 2014er Reba 120 die ich vorher verbaut hatte.
> 
> 120mm sind der ideale Federweg für das Explosif. Mit mehr Federweg fährt es sich absolut stelzig.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen...fahre das 2014er Explosif mit 140mm an der Front und es macht irre viel Spaß!


----------



## herrundmeister (25. Oktober 2015)

Das Hoss hat ne Lyrik und Hope  / ex721 Laufrad bekommen





Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## poison2008 (25. Oktober 2015)

Kona Schriftzug drauf;-) ansonsten sieht es cool aus


----------



## herrundmeister (25. Oktober 2015)

Mit Schriftzug habe ich auch noch was, okay man erkennt ihn aber nicht gut






Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (25. Oktober 2015)

So, erster längerer Ausritt mit dem Explosif. Ein sehr netter Forist hat mich mit auf die Isartrails genommen. Für eine Beurteilung ist es natürlich zu früh. Aber Spaß hat es gemacht


----------



## poison2008 (28. Oktober 2015)

@ Enginejunk 
Hab irgendwo gelesen das du eventuell auf der suche nach einem Luft dämpfer bist?
Hab da eventuell was für dich!


----------



## Sledgehammer42 (29. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

dann will ich auch mal obwohl eher schlechtes Foto mit dem Kerl dabei!

Mfg Matthias


----------



## MaxBas (2. November 2015)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 403473
> Gestern den neuen Sattel vom Explosif getestet!
> Explosif 2011 - 11,2kg



Das ist echt ein sensationelles Gewicht. Ist der 2011er Rahmen leichter als die Aktuellen?
Mein Explosif kam mit knapp 14 Kilo mit den mitgelieferten Pedalen bei mir an. Jetzt ist noch eine LEV drin, und die Vault sind sicher auch etwas schwerer als die SPD.
Und das Gewicht hast du geschafft mit einer 2-fach SLX Ausstattung?
Ich würde auch gerne eine Gewicht unter 14 KG anpeilen.


----------



## MaxBas (2. November 2015)

So, ich war gestern draußen und habe das super Wetter und die Trails genossen.





Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch gleich die KS LEV in 125 ausprobiert. Die LEV macht wirklich einen großen Unterschied. Die gebe ich nicht mehr her.





Einziges kleines Manko soweit: Das Oberrohr ist mir 1-2 cm zu kurz. Wenn ich den Sattel so einstelle, dass ich optimal über dem Tretlager sitze ist das Rad mir etwas zu kurz beim Fahren im Sitzen. Im stehen ist es ok. d.h. für mich, dass der Reach passt. Zur Zeit ist ein 60mm Vorbau montiert. Ich würde ungern auf 70mm gehen. Viel eher würde ich lieber 45mm fahren. Aber ok. Es gibt kein perfektes Komplettrad


----------



## Deleted 258893 (2. November 2015)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Das ist echt ein sensationelles Gewicht. Ist der 2011er Rahmen leichter als die aktuellen?
> Mein Explosif kam mit knapp 14 Kilo mit den mitgelieferten Pedalen bei mir an. Jetzt ist noch eine LEV drin, und die Vault sind sicher auch etwas schwerer als die SPD.
> Und das Gewicht hast du geschafft mit einer 2-fach SLX Ausstattung?
> Ich würde auch gerne eine Gewicht unter 14 KG anpeilen.




Hi 

Das genaue Gewicht des Rahmens habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf. Ich glaube es waren um die 2350g in 16"
Ich habe das Rad damals mit SLX 38/24, XT Schaltwerk, XT Umwerfer, XT Kassette, XT Kette, Reba 120 mit 1489g (!) Gabel,
leichten LRS, SLX Bremse und beim Rest auch ganz normalen Teilen das Gewicht erreicht - inkl. Pedale.
Du siehst die Teile sind beim Antrieb und Bremse deinem Recht ähnlich! Die Laufräder sind der größte Posten bei dir um Gewicht zu sparen!


Mein aktueller Aufbau (siehe Foto) mit besserer Gabel, schwereren Reifen und XT Kurbel und X9 Schaltung, X0 Bremse und Speedneedle, anderer
Laufradsatz (1650g) mit mehr Maulweite wiegt 11,45kg. Habs gerade extra nochmal gewogen  Es ist sogar noch einiges an Potential nach unten da!


----------



## Deleted 258893 (2. November 2015)

Kona EXPLOSIF 2006 
9,31kg fahrbereit. Nach längerer Zeit als Singlespeeder und 1x10, jetzt mit 2x10 x0. Fährt sich absolut wunderbar


----------



## MaxBas (2. November 2015)

Echt top!
Ich möchte gerne schlauchlos und 1x10. probieren. Das würde nebenbei auch einige Gramm bringen. Das Explosif 2016 wäre insgesamt für mich wohl das passendere Rad gewesen (1x11, 15mm längeres Oberrohr). Aber 800 Euro zusätzlich waren mir einfach zu viel.
Mit welcher Übersetzung bist du das Explosif 1x10 gefahren? Ich schwanke zwischen 11-36 mit 30T oder 32T. Ins Gebirge fahre ich eher nicht. Und auch lange Rampen hochfahren ist nicht so mein Ding  Soweit ich weiß, passt bei mir hinten auch eine XT 11-42 Kassette für einen 1x11 Antrieb. Aber davor scheue ich noch zurück. Vielleicht mache ich das, falls jemals Shimano einen 10-42 Kassette rausbringt. 
Die Reifen mache ich noch dieses Jahr. Den Antrieb (wenn überhaupt) eher nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Deleted 346076 (5. Dezember 2015)

und meins: explosif v. 2002. inspiriert durch: das hier und das da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (5. Dezember 2015)

schöner flitzer.


----------



## a.nienie (5. Dezember 2015)

Die klassischen diamantrahmen mit gerade rohren sind einfach schön. Die gabel etwas kürzer wäre auch nichz schlecht.


----------



## MaxBas (13. Dezember 2015)

Explosif 2015 in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe. Ich habe das Rad jetzt auf meine Hometrails in und um München eigenstellt. 13,3 KG Fahrfreude.




Neuerungen sind: Antrieb 1x10 mit 30T und 36-11. Thomson X4 elite 50mm Vorbau. XT Rapidfire, Specialized Ground Control GRID, Specialized Purgatory GRID beide schlauchlos.


----------



## MaxBas (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich persönlich mag das gebogene Unterrohr sehr gerne.


----------



## poison2008 (17. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal ein update von meinem stinky von 2010 , ist mit dem original nicht mehr zu vergleichen 
Fährt sich erste Sahne! 
Sorry für das fiese Handy Pic


----------



## Plextor (17. Dezember 2015)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein update von meinem stinky von 2010 , ist mit dem original nicht mehr zu vergleichen
> Fährt sich erste Sahne!
> Sorry für das fiese Handy Pic
> Anhang anzeigen 445362


Sieht stimmig und gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (17. Dezember 2015)

Überlege die decals von gabel und dämpfer zu entfernen...
Hatte für kashima Gabel/Dämpfer was auch nicht so schlecht aussah , aber technisch bedingt durch mein hohes Eigengewicht; )
Musste Marzocchi dran was ich absolut nicht bereue. Geiles stimmiges Fahrwerk, funktioniert sogar als Enduro bike was natürlich im jeden Park fahrbar ist und richtig Spaß macht )


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (18. Dezember 2015)

Ist das ne 55cr? Fahre die auch an meinem Entourage, läuft erste Sahne! 

Gesendet von meinem MI 3W mit Tapatalk


----------



## poison2008 (18. Dezember 2015)

Ja ist eine 55 Cr aus 2012 ist echt der Hammer! 

Fährst du auch mal Touren mit dem entourage? 
Oder nur Fun bike?


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (18. Dezember 2015)

Ne, nur Fun Bike, für Touren hab ich ein BMC.  

Schick das stinky! 

Gesendet von meinem MI 3W mit Tapatalk


----------



## poison2008 (18. Dezember 2015)

Zeig dein Entourage! 
Bitte


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (18. Dezember 2015)

Mache ich gerne heute Abend. Habe keine Bilder auf meinem Fon vom Entourage. :/

Gesendet von meinem MI 3W mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tortek82 (18. Dezember 2015)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Zeig dein Entourage!
> Bitte



Ich wäre auch nicht abgeneigt von nem Bild des BMC's. Auch wenn es nichts hier zu suchen hat.  Ich find die Rahmen recht hübsch.
Hebt sich von dem Einheitsbrei ein wenig ab.


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (18. Dezember 2015)

So, dann will ich mal meine Konas kurz vorstellen....

angefangen hat es mit meinem Kona Stinky von 2005...

leider war der Frame zu klein und ich musste es verkaufen, nach paar Umbauarbeiten.

Vorher....






Nachher...






Dann ging es weiter mit einem Kona Stab 2010, das ich selber aufgebaut habe, leider war mir der Rahmen und das ganze Gerät an sich für meine Fahrweise, bin Anfänger zu behebig. Es ist meiner Meinung nach ein Racedownhiller und keine Park-Spaß-Maschine. Ansonsten ein top solides Bike.






Und jetzt habe ich endlich das, wonach ich lange gesucht habe. Eine richtig Spaßmaschine die leicht in die Luft geht, schön über Wurzeln und Geröll ballert und dabei super zu handeln ist...

vorher....






Nachher...






Unterschiede zur Serie:

Alle weißen Schriftzüge abgeklebt oder mit schwarz glänzender Folie überklebt (Kona Schriftzug am Unterrohr)
Decals an Gabel und Dämpfer von Schneidwerk Decals
Gabel Marzocchi 55cr
Dämpfer Manitou ISX-6 für schweres Trail Geballer (ist bisschen matschiger vom Gefühl)
DHX Air 5.0 für Jumplines und Park (eher straffer und geht besser in die Luft)
Stem 35mm Nukeproof Zero
Lenker Spank Vibrocore auf ori Länge gekürzt
Griffe Sensus
Kette Connex
Schaltung Shimano Saint 9-Fach
Trigger Schimano Saint
Bremse Shimano Zee
MTX 33 sind jetzt Tubeless
Zweiter Reifensatz wenn es Matschig wird Muddy Marry 2.35 auf DT SWISS FR600 und Veltec 

Hoffe es gefällt euch!

P.S.: Der neueste Zuwachs! ;-) Bringt der Weihnachtsmann meinem Junior...aber pssst. 






Und für Tortek22; siehe Anhang!


----------



## Tortek82 (18. Dezember 2015)

Danke sehr.


----------



## Enginejunk (19. Dezember 2015)

schöne bikes. mit dem Stab hast du recht, das will richtig geschlatzt werden. 

was wiegt dein entourage und hast du schon die typischen kettenstrebenrisse gehabt?

hab mir jetz auch endlich eins zugelegt, wird aber rahmenmässig umgebaut auf mehr federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FwLwSichTrp (19. Dezember 2015)

Dankeschön. 

Mach mir keine Angst mit dem Kettenstrebenriss. Ist gebraucht. gekauft worden. Wiegt bisschen über 15kg.

Mehr Federweg kannst vergessen da es nur für 170mm freigegeben ist. 

Hatte extra Kona angeschrieben weil ich eine Totem verbauen wollte. 

Gesendet von meinem MI 3W mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enginejunk (19. Dezember 2015)

bekommt hinten mehr federweg, vorn klatsch ich meine boxxer rein. 

die risse kommen fast nur beim 2012er modell vor, hatte da schon 3 stück hier zum schweissen und jetz hab ich mir selber eins gekauft.


----------



## effx (19. Dezember 2015)

...wurde mittlerweile auf ML3 aufgerüstet, leider immer noch sehr geil.


----------



## frank.s. (20. Dezember 2015)

Bitte um Entschuldigung für die schlechten Bilder. Stecke noch im Umzug und daher musste das Handy herhalten. Aber da die Dinger doch recht selten sind, wollte ich es euch nicht vorenthalten 










Kona Process 153 mit komplett XT M8000 (außer LRS)


----------



## poison2008 (21. Dezember 2015)

Unterrohrschutz sieht nicht so gut aus,ansonsten Top!


----------



## switch82 (29. Dezember 2015)

Hier mein Stinky


----------



## Enginejunk (29. Dezember 2015)

Sehr cool. Kannst du mir bei gelegenheit mal den schriftzug am unterrohr ausmessen wie gross der is? Wäre supernett.


----------



## switch82 (3. Januar 2016)

Klar kann ich machen. 
Ich denke ich baue auf MZ 888 um


----------



## switch82 (3. Januar 2016)

Ca. 32.5x4 cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (4. Januar 2016)

Hier mal mein Kona Stinky, jetzt aber die decals von der Marzocchi 55 Cr 170mm und einem Marzocchi Roco Lo entfernt


----------



## nadine09 (4. Januar 2016)

Hier mein Jake the snake.  Ich bin so wie es ist total happy mit dem Bike.  Mein 1. Crosser und ich will gar nix anderes mehr fahren.  Jetzt aktuell sind noch Schutzbleche und klicki's dran gekommen. Für das jeden Tag zur Arbeit Bike.


----------



## lowisbmx (12. Januar 2016)

Hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem Kona Explosif. Aktuell hab ich noch eine SID mit 15mm Achse verbaut. Die XTR Kurbel wird in Kürze noch gegen eine Next getauscht


----------



## lowisbmx (12. Januar 2016)

Und hier noch mein Kula. Mehr Bilder in meiner Galerie.


----------



## DHFoes (12. Januar 2016)

Sledgehammer42 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann will ich auch mal obwohl eher schlechtes Foto mit dem Kerl dabei!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sledgehammer42 (12. Januar 2016)

Jupp, das ist Todtnau und nein das ist kein Leihbike das ist meine!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHFoes (17. Januar 2016)

ah ok


----------



## Enginejunk (11. Februar 2016)

Jetz noch den Rest besorgen, LRS, Kurbel, Sattelstütze und Kleinkram und ferdsch is der Kracher für 2016.


----------



## poison2008 (11. Februar 2016)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Enginejunk (17. Februar 2016)

immerhin is der kettenstrebenschutz nun auch fertig.


----------



## Pascal98 (28. Februar 2016)




----------



## poison2008 (28. Februar 2016)

Fett, trotz 27,5 ;-)
Und zufrieden?


----------



## Enginejunk (28. Februar 2016)

das precept 200 is 26".

27,5" bietet Kona bislang nicht an.

EDIT: pascal, wird mal zeit das du die galerie gefunden hast...


----------



## poison2008 (28. Februar 2016)

Okay grass, dachte das Precept 200 gäbe es nur in 27,5.
Zumindest hab Ich es mal irgendwo gelesen. LRS sieht halt so groß aus. Dann kann man ja nur mit zufrieden sein
Sieht auf jeden Fall mal klasse aus


----------



## Enginejunk (28. Februar 2016)

es gab ein Preview vom "Operator 27,5"
Quasi das Teambike von Connor Fearon (auch alurahmen) aber der verkauf wurde noch nicht gestartet. 
ich hatte eigentlich gedacht du hast meinen Thread gelesen den ich hier gestartet hatte und nicht nur kommentiert.


----------



## poison2008 (28. Februar 2016)

Doch doch 
Ich hab das anscheinend falsch verstanden  und es schon gab aber nicht mehr verfügbar sei aber das sie den Verkauf noch nicht gestartet habe  wusste ich nicht  Naja jetzt weiß ich es aber trotzdem bekomm ich noch kein 27,5 " bike !
Wenn was neues dann difintiv das Process 167 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (29. Februar 2016)

Das is auch mal ne geile waffe.


----------



## Pascal98 (29. Februar 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> EDIT: pascal, wird mal zeit das du die galerie gefunden hast...


jaaa


----------



## Enginejunk (29. Februar 2016)

ich bin echt gespannt auf das 650B operator.


----------



## poison2008 (29. Februar 2016)

Ich bin mal auf dein Entourage gespann


----------



## Dukeoner (29. Februar 2016)

Steely but really.!
Oldschool learn  newschool


----------



## Enginejunk (1. März 2016)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf dein Entourage gespann


Resteverwertung, da brauchste nix erwarten.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (6. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen 

Hab mein Lieblingsrad wieder etwas optimiert - EVO3.2 sozusagen 
EXPLOSIF 2011

Neu ist:
XTR Umwerfer
SRAM x0 Schaltwerk Typ 2 Mid Cage
SRAM x0 Trigger
Thomson Masterpiece 
Tune Speedneedle "normal" statt Marathon
Race Face Crank Boots (Testweise)


----------



## Deleted 258893 (6. März 2016)

Da wir gerade bei EXPLOSIF sind....

Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Neuaufbau  "Black Beauty"  -> KONA EXPLOSIF 2010


----------



## Enginejunk (6. März 2016)

Mh, son machine wäre noch was. 

aber die Crankboths sin nur optik, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 258893 (6. März 2016)

Ja hab mir einfach welche mitbestellt, dass ich meinen Gutschein "loswerde"


----------



## MaxBas (11. März 2016)

Hi, 
das ist mein Explosif 2015 in der aktuellen Entwicklungsstufe ( KS LEV ist gerade beim Service).
Hier habe ich etwas zu den Veränderungen (Winkelsteuersatz, Dämpfer) geschrieben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeig...ardtails-teil-3.490119/page-707#post-13651883


----------



## Enginejunk (11. März 2016)

DAS würde ich sofort als querfeldein/stadt/alltagsbike nehmen!


----------



## Lantz (15. März 2016)

Hier ist einmal mein Process153 von 2015


----------



## biker-wug (15. März 2016)

Geniales Process! Die Mattoc kommt gut!


----------



## Lantz (15. März 2016)

Danke. Die hat auch ein gutes Fahrverhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (15. März 2016)

Schönes Teil, das Rot kommt gut, für Artgerechte Haltung musst du aber ander Schlappen drauf machen.


----------



## Lantz (15. März 2016)

Mal sehen wie sie sich im Gebirge schlagen. Für unsere Trails im Norden reichen sie ;-)


----------



## Welshfarmer (16. März 2016)

My old 26er


----------



## Enginejunk (16. März 2016)

einsame gegend. Grossbritannien?


----------



## Welshfarmer (16. März 2016)

Ja, Wales.  Mein Hof sitzt dahintern im Tal


----------



## Enginejunk (16. März 2016)

mh, ihr seid aber keine engländer sondern kelten, oder? 

zumindest gabs da ein paar diskussionen mit uns germanen in ner kneipe weil wir das fälschlicherweise angenommen hatten.


----------



## Welshfarmer (16. März 2016)

Richtig  Absolut KEIN Englaender

Wenn ich mich als Waliser bezeichne, denken alle dass ich aus der Schweiz komme


----------



## Enginejunk (16. März 2016)

die schotten sind aber genauso, lustiges völkchen. 

hatten auf montage bei einem schotten übernachtet, bietet er uns dann amds seinen eigenen whiskey an. hab ich nach cola gefragt weil der mir zu stark war.
meine herren haben die ne laute stimme....  

britannien macht schon laune...


----------



## Enginejunk (17. März 2016)

Endlich ferdsch. kleinigkeiten wurden noch geändert, bild is gemacht direkt nachm zusammenbau.


----------



## poison2008 (17. März 2016)

Ist das die Boxxer aus deinem Six?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (17. März 2016)

jo. wurde so mit lenker un allem 1:1 rübergeschraubt, is ja ne R2C2 und passt mir sehr gut.
bin vom LRS begeistert, hab nur welche gehabt die knackten die ersten km  bis dich sich "gesetzt" haben. der hier nicht einmal und vorallem: absolut leise.

finde das richtig geil, man hört am rahmen kein klappern und schrappern, absolute stille bis auf den grip der reifen. genial. steh ich voll drauf.


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (17. März 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> jo. wurde so mit lenker un allem 1:1 rübergeschraubt, is ja ne R2C2 und passt mir sehr gut.
> bin vom LRS begeistert, hab nur welche gehabt die knackten die ersten km  bis dich sich "gesetzt" haben. der hier nicht einmal und vorallem: absolut leise.
> 
> finde das richtig geil, man hört am rahmen klein klappern und schrappern, absolute stille bis auf den grip der reifen. genial. steh ich voll drauf.


Wer nicht?   

Gesendet von meinem MI 3W mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enginejunk (17. März 2016)

mein stinky mit DOPE und loser kabelführung nervte schon. jetz mit kabelbindern is das geil leise. die verlegung aufm unterrohr gefällt mir zwar nicht aber ist zweckmässig. 

am anfang war ich schon erschrocken über den völligen unterschied, da war der dämpfer aber komplett auf und zugstufe nur nach "parkplatztest" eingestellt. so langsam taste ich mich ran. trotz minimal 22mm längerem Reach fühlt sich das bike kompakter an, aber wendiger. quasi eine spielwiese, super zu kontrollieren. bei highspeed (mehr als 50 erreiche ich nicht) muss man aber schon aufpassen, flacher lenkwinkel (dürfte bei 64,5° liegen) und kurze kettenstrebe tragen nicht grad zur stabilität bei. aber umsetzen, bunnyhop, manual-versuche gelingen wesentlich besser. 

wenn ich irgendwann mal en grundsetup zum dämpfer gefunden hab vertrau ich dem bike auch zu 100%. den rest kann man dann über die verkleinerung der luftkammer einstellen, 4 klicks von strasse bis bösen park ohne federwechsel oder änderung der einstellungen.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (22. März 2016)

So heute mal eine EXPLOSIFe Runde gedreht: nun bei 9,25kg fahrbereit 
Heute haben wir 10-jähriges gefeiert !
Ein treuer Begleiter, der sehr viele KM und Umbauten über sich ergehen lassen hat


----------



## Enginejunk (22. März 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Lefty Starrgabel?
die würde da noch geil aussehen.


----------



## Fl!p (22. März 2016)

Ja gibt es. Das Cannondale Bad Boy hat eine starre Lefty. Ich finde die Optik egal ob gefedert oder ungefedert besch...eiden.


----------



## Enginejunk (22. März 2016)

ich mag ja asymmetrie.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (23. März 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ...die würde da noch geil aussehen...



Nö

Aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja streiten


----------



## Fl!p (23. März 2016)

Yo, ich finde, dass die Starrgabel von meinem '12er Kona Band Wagon die sexiest Starrgabel ist. 





Jetzt war ich nicht mal Off-Topic...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CannondaleUS (26. März 2016)

Mal was anderes Kona Operator von 2014 mit Shimano Alfine Singlespeed. Wird im Bikepark Beerfelden gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (11. April 2016)

Da ich mich aus dem Bikepark zurückziehe,mein Kona weiterfahren möchte und Singlespeed Carbon Drive angesagt ist,hier mein neues Paul Bass Gedenk-Trailbike.


alt und 17.5 kilo neu 13,5


----------



## Darkwing Duck (12. April 2016)

Gedenk? Hab ich da was verpasst? 

Hast du bei der Sattelposition keine Angst um die Klemmung der Sattelstütze, bzw. vor dem was passiert wenn die abbricht?


----------



## Deleted 175627 (12. April 2016)

Dh Sattelstütze auf dem Trail brechen? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## xBartx (12. April 2016)

Es geht um die Hebelwirkung der Sattelstütze auf das Sattelrohr und Klemme. Daher gibt es auch bei Rahmen bestimmte Mindesteinstecktiefen. Bei meinem alten Bullit waren es z.b. 100mm.


----------



## MaxBas (12. April 2016)

Explosif 2015 mit neuem DT Laufradsatz und  Sunrace 11-42 10-fach Kassette. Beides sehr gute Upgrades. Oben drauf gab es auch noch einen neuen Pro Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (12. April 2016)

Kannste sicher sein,das es mir nach 45 Jahren MTB fahren bekannt ist.


----------



## xBartx (12. April 2016)

Meinst du mich? Kann ich nicht riechen. Pardon der Herr.


----------



## goldstar (14. April 2016)

Kona Kula von 2008

Diverse Umrüstungen....


----------



## bikeandi1974 (14. April 2016)

Sind die Reifen original? Dann aber wenig gefahren...


----------



## goldstar (16. April 2016)

Das Bild ist alt... nach "umbau"... also fast ungefahren;-)


----------



## bikeandi1974 (16. April 2016)

Ich habe noch den Rahmen vom 2007er Kula in Orange - und mache schon die ganze Zeit rum, wie ich den wieder aufbaue 

Hier ein älteres Bild, die Teile sind fast 1:1 an das Cotic gewandert


----------



## bikeandi1974 (16. April 2016)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> Kannste sicher sein,das es mir *nach 45 Jahren MTB fahren* bekannt ist.



Fällt mir erst jetzt auf! Cool, dann hast Du quasi das mountainbiken erfunden!?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (21. April 2016)

me and my 111


----------



## Deleted 258893 (30. April 2016)

-


----------



## JonnyJohnsn (10. Mai 2016)

Mein Kona auf der IBC Touristikmesse in Berlin auf 2m größe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (10. Mai 2016)

Das gute alte Coiler ,hätte ich auch gerne mal ausprobiert!


----------



## JonnyJohnsn (10. Mai 2016)

Coilair!!!
Super Geiles Enduro mit ordentlich Bergab-Qualität dank des Magic Links. 
Auch wenn es nur ein Randgruppen-Bike ist, ist es echt zu empfehlen


----------



## poison2008 (10. Mai 2016)

Ja nur selten und schwer zu bekommen und das noch in der richtigen Größe ;-(
Dafür hab ich ja mein Stinky;-)
Und Berg hoch lässt es sich gut hoch treten!


----------



## JonnyJohnsn (11. Mai 2016)

Der klassiker unter den Kona's, dass gute alte Stinky


----------



## daynym (15. Mai 2016)

Apropos Coilair. Ich habe hier eins in gutem Zustand was ich loswerden möchte.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/778983-kona-coilair-2012-19-zoll


----------



## schloerfi (19. Mai 2016)

Hier mal mein Explosif in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe...wird leider zu wenig genutzt, daher im Bikemarkt zum Kauf!


----------



## nadine09 (25. Mai 2016)

Heute neue Schlappen aufgezogen. Mit dem Lenkerband und dem Lenker bin ich mir noch nicht eins.... Das wird so nicht bleiben


----------



## Enginejunk (25. Mai 2016)

Das sieht klasse aus! Was mich aber (nich nur an deinem) stört is das faltschloss. Meine dame hat das auch so, finds irgendwie unpassend...


----------



## nadine09 (25. Mai 2016)

Stimmt, es stört! Ist aber mein Alltagsrad. Deswegen auch der Gepäckträger. 

Ich bin aber schon froh, dass ich das Schloss halbwegs unauffällig verstauen kann.

Was sagt Ihr zum Lenkerband? Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (25. Mai 2016)

Ich finds stimmig. Schöner kontrast und dennoch nicht übertrieben bunt.


----------



## Lantz (27. Mai 2016)

Durch das Lenkerband nerven die braunen Flanken an den Reifen nicht


----------



## Burba (27. Mai 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 496898
> 
> Heute neue Schlappen aufgezogen. Mit dem Lenkerband und dem Lenker bin ich mir noch nicht eins.... Das wird so nicht bleiben


passt super zu den Skinwall


----------



## kona64 (28. Mai 2016)

... so, mein Baby ist auch gerade fertig! Wegen meinem Rücken mußte ich meine Kona umbauen und habe daraus ein BMX Cruiser in oldschool look gemacht.


----------



## Enginejunk (28. Mai 2016)

Klasse rahmen in nem super zustand!


----------



## kona64 (28. Mai 2016)

Danke, ja wurde auch immer gepflegt! Jetzt kann ich es endlich auch mal wieder fahren. Kommen aber noch andere Skinwall Reifen drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dan278 (4. Juni 2016)

so ich habs getan


----------



## Enginejunk (5. Juni 2016)

Ick seh nüscht?


----------



## Dan278 (5. Juni 2016)

oh sorry hab es geändert


----------



## Enginejunk (5. Juni 2016)

Das 134er? Das blau gefällt.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (5. Juni 2016)

Die Process-Serie gefällt mir!
Was mich aber total irritiert: die Leitung/Verlegung für die Sattelstütze!

Ich würde die Leitung in den Ösen am Oberrohr entlang führen, dann hast du nicht so ein extremes Lasso!


----------



## Dukeoner (5. Juni 2016)

13 Jahre Dornröschen Schlaf, reanimiert!!!
Einfach, mehrfach traumhaft.


----------



## Dan278 (6. Juni 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Das 134er? Das blau gefällt.


jap ist das 134er und in einem enzianblau das mich mehr und mehr überzeugt.



Kona2602 schrieb:


> Die Process-Serie gefällt mir!
> Was mich aber total irritiert: die Leitung/Verlegung für die Sattelstütze!
> 
> Ich würde die Leitung in den Ösen am Oberrohr entlang führen, dann hast du nicht so ein extremes Lasso!



ja das stört mich auch ein bisschen. Aber geht ja schnell zu ändern.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (6. Juni 2016)

Dan278 schrieb:


> so ich habs getan



Wow, nur noch drei weitere, dann können wir die Process 134-Fahrer in diesem Forum schon nicht mehr an einer Hand abzählen


----------



## biker-wug (6. Juni 2016)

Ihr seid mehr als die Kona Process 111 Fahrer...

Schickes Bike übrigens 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 258893 (9. Juni 2016)

Mein Explosif hat ein paar Upgrades bekommen 

Neu sind:

Thomson Elite Dropper
RaceFace SIXC Carbon Kurbel 36/24
Ardent 2.4 am Vorderrad 

Nach vielen Umbauten ist es nun sehr nah an "perfekt" dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (10. Juni 2016)

Nur ausgeliehen zum Testen:




Mehr Fotos HIER


----------



## biker-wug (10. Juni 2016)

Schönes Bike!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kindi1972 (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

wollte eigentlich ja schon mal längst Bilder vom Explosif meiner Freundin posten . Wurde im Februar/März aufgebaut und vor ein paar Tagen noch auf 1x11 umgebaut.

Was auf jeden Fall noch umgebaut wird: die Rock Shox Maxle Achsen werden gegen welche ohne Schnellspannfunktion getauscht. Hier die sind unpraktisch und sehen auch alles andere als schön aus. 

Ansonsten fährt sich das Bike wohl prima (ich kann es ja nicht beurteilen) und hat auch schon eine Woche am Gardasee wohlbehalten überstanden.


----------



## Enginejunk (17. Juni 2016)

Sehr schick. Kurbel müsste noch schwarz dann ists perfekt.


----------



## kindi1972 (17. Juni 2016)

Vielleicht kommt demnächst noch mal eine Race Face Turbine Cinch dran.


----------



## Deleted 360060 (17. Juni 2016)

Meine Basis für Umbauten, Aufbauten, Winterbike etc... frisch eingetroffen.


----------



## minimalistik (25. Juni 2016)




----------



## MaxBas (25. Juni 2016)

kindi1972 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte eigentlich ja schon mal längst Bilder vom Explosif meiner Freundin posten . Wurde im Februar/März aufgebaut und vor ein paar Tagen noch auf 1x11 umgebaut.
> 
> ...


Sehr schön. Nach allem was ich heute weiss, wäre das 2016 Explisif besser für mich gewesen als mein 2015er. Endlich durchgehende Züge, länger und etwas flacher. Sollte sich ein M Rahmen zu einem vertretbaren Preis auftreiben lassen, könnte ich schwach werden. Aber die 799 finde ich schon sehr hart. Den passende -2 Grad Winkelsteuersatz habe ich ja auch schon 
Ride on!


----------



## Lantz (25. Juni 2016)

Die Kona Familie  mal ein wenig erweitert.
Gut für lange Touren mit Schotter und Co


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (25. Juni 2016)

Sowas brauch ich unbedingt auch noch, grade für die stadt. Ist das ein paddy wagon?


----------



## MaxBas (25. Juni 2016)

sieht aus wie ein Rove


----------



## Lantz (26. Juni 2016)

Das ist das Rove ST. Bin mit der Ausstattung super zufrieden. Einzig die Bremsen könnten etwas knackiger sein.


----------



## Enginejunk (9. Juli 2016)




----------



## Deleted 258893 (16. Juli 2016)

Habe mir die Tage aus einer Laune das Explosif 2016 bestellt. Habe die letzten Wochen damit verbracht, den Preis schrumpfen zu sehen  Dann als nur noch 3 lagernd waren, habe ich bestellt!

Heute um 9:14 Uhr klingelte es! Der DHL Mann brachte einen ansehnlichen Karton ;-)
Die Freude war groß! Aufgemacht, alles ausgepackt - keine Beanstandungen!

Schnell meinen geliebten Speedneedle montiert und eine 51km Testrunde gemacht. "Out-of-the-box" lief alles rund und perfekt eingestellt! Gabel habe ich etwas gespielt und das richtige Setup gefunden.

Die Fox Gabel war einer der Gründe warum ich das Rad komplett gekauft habe: ein Gedicht die FOX! Feinfühlig, steif und spricht top an! 

Reifen: Tomahawk... Bin ich noch unschlüssig! Rollen subjektiv schlechter als der Ardent. Bei Nässe, losen Schotter und in den Kurven gefällt er mir gut!

Schaltung: 34x11-42 schaltete perfekt und geschmeidig. Das 34er Blatt ist für unsere Umgebung zu "dick".
Die Dämpfung des Schaltwerks ist ein Witz! Das kann SRAM 10000x besser!

Morgen kommen die Aufkleber an den Felgen ab, Gabelschaft wird gekürzt.

Bisher bin ich recht zufrieden! Ein guter Kauf


----------



## Burba (16. Juli 2016)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Habe mir die Tage aus einer Laune das Explosif 2016 bestellt. Habe die letzten Wochen damit verbracht, den Preis schrumpfen zu sehen  Dann als nur noch 3 lagernd waren, habe ich bestellt!
> 
> Heute um 9:14 Uhr klingelte es! Der DHL Mann brachte einen ansehnlichen Karton ;-)
> Die Freude war groß! Aufgemacht, alles ausgepackt - keine Beanstandungen!
> ...


Nicht schlecht 
Ein SRAM-Schaltwerk kostet ja nicht die Welt... und besorg dir ein ovales 32er KB, das bringt dich echt weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 258893 (16. Juli 2016)

Fahre ja nur SRAM. Die XT war am Rad montiert - werde aber auf SRAM umrüsten! Denke auch das ich mit 32t hier besser dran wäre


----------



## Julianse (31. Juli 2016)

So dann will ich mal mein kleines Kona hier zeigen, 03 bzw. 04er Kahuna, nicht das Deluxe. Gab es günstig als Komplettrad bei einem älteren Herren, habe es dann zerlegt und nach meinen Ansprüchen neu aufgebaut.



 



 

Truvativ Noir auf 1-Fach umgebaut : 34 x 11-36


----------



## poison2008 (1. August 2016)

Sieht gut aus und super aufgebaut!


----------



## Adam1987 (5. September 2016)

Damals hatte ich auf einem 2010er Stinky den spaß meines Lebens im Bikepark. Leider bin ich dann auf nen träges Kona Stab gewechselt, welches dann irgendwann einem Scott Voltage gewichen ist. Nach langer Zeit in der das Enduro auch im Bikepark herhalten musste, wollte ich mir wieder ein 2010er Stinky aufbauen. Da die Rahmen mittlerweile recht selten geworden sind, total runterrockt oder einfach nur in kleinen Rahmengrößen zu bekommen sind, bin ich auf den Nachfolger gewechselt, in der Hoffnung das es noch genug Stinky-Gene hat.

Was soll ich sagen... hat es... es macht genauso viel Spaß wie früher.


----------



## Pascal98 (5. September 2016)

Ich kann leider die Bilder die geschossen wurden nicht hochladen, aber hier ein Link zu den Bildern 
Custom Kona Precept 200, fährt sich einfach bombe

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gat4jqbwxnvpij2/AABv-srMGKDrdWC8acg6nqRJa?dl=0


----------



## nadine09 (5. September 2016)

Hier mein neustes Spielzeug. Hab mich auf ner ausgiebigen Testfahrt im Harz spontan verliebt 

Ansonsten noch mal ein kleines Update mit neuem Tune/Dt Swiss Laufradsatz  im Crosser.


----------



## poison2008 (5. September 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Damals hatte ich auf einem 2010er Stinky den spaß meines Lebens im Bikepark. Leider bin ich dann auf nen träges Kona Stab gewechselt, welches dann irgendwann einem Scott Voltage gewichen ist. Nach langer Zeit in der das Enduro auch im Bikepark herhalten musste, wollte ich mir wieder ein 2010er Stinky aufbauen. Da die Rahmen mittlerweile recht selten geworden sind, total runterrockt oder einfach nur in kleinen Rahmengrößen zu bekommen sind, bin ich auf den Nachfolger gewechselt, in der Hoffnung das es noch genug Stinky-Gene hat.
> 
> Was soll ich sagen... hat es... es macht genauso viel Spaß wie früher.



Das 2010 er Stinky ist immer noch nach 6 Jahren ein super geiles teil !
Mein Kona Stinky 2010 als enduro Light freerider aufgebaut


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (6. September 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Damals hatte ich auf einem 2010er Stinky den spaß meines Lebens im Bikepark. Leider bin ich dann auf nen träges Kona Stab gewechselt, welches dann irgendwann einem Scott Voltage gewichen ist. Nach langer Zeit in der das Enduro auch im Bikepark herhalten musste, wollte ich mir wieder ein 2010er Stinky aufbauen. Da die Rahmen mittlerweile recht selten geworden sind, total runterrockt oder einfach nur in kleinen Rahmengrößen zu bekommen sind, bin ich auf den Nachfolger gewechselt, in der Hoffnung das es noch genug Stinky-Gene hat.
> 
> Was soll ich sagen... hat es... es macht genauso viel Spaß wie früher.


Hatte so ähnliche Erfahrungen wie du gemacht und bin auch vom Stab aufs Entourage gewechselt! 

Ein geiles Teil. Würde mir den Frame sofort wieder kaufen. 

Gesendet von meinem MI 3W mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pascal98 (6. September 2016)

Mein Kona Precept 200 custom, fährt sich klasse in dem Umbau


----------



## Deleted 317518 (6. September 2016)

Leider nicht mehr in meinem Besitz, geliebt habe ich es damals trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freAky2502 (17. September 2016)

auf dem hohen horn


----------



## Enginejunk (20. September 2016)

Bin unterwegs un kanns erst morgen amd auspacken...


----------



## Deleted 258893 (20. September 2016)

Aufbau abgeschlossen - erste Fahrt mit 29" war sehr vielversprechend 

Ausstattung:
Fox 120mm Performance 
SRAM X01 Trigger und Schaltwerk 
Avid x0 Bremse 
Race Face Aeffect Kurbel 30t
XT Kassette 11-42
LEV Integra 125mm
Minion DHF 2,5 / Ardent 2,4


----------



## MaxBas (20. September 2016)

Sieht richtig gut aus. Super Aufbau!


----------



## poison2008 (20. September 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Bin unterwegs un kanns erst morgen amd auspacken... Anhang anzeigen 530480


Da bin ich mal so richtig gespannt drauf


----------



## Enginejunk (20. September 2016)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal so richtig gespannt drauf


Erstmal alltagsbike. Das spassbike dauert noch bis mitte oktober...


----------



## Enginejunk (22. September 2016)

Schon geil...


----------



## Enginejunk (22. September 2016)

Erste ausfahrt.


----------



## Enginejunk (4. Oktober 2016)

macht richtig fun, wenn diese verschissene gabel nich wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (4. Oktober 2016)

Pike rein!


----------



## Enginejunk (4. Oktober 2016)

is sone budget sache. da steht nochn operator an...


----------



## Nico Laus (4. Oktober 2016)

Verständlich. Obwohl ich das Operator bei der anstehenden Jahreszeit hinten in der Prioliste einordenen würde.


----------



## Enginejunk (4. Oktober 2016)

aber auf jedenfall muss die gabel raus. da is ne Zoom besser.


----------



## MaxBas (14. Oktober 2016)

So, jetzt auch noch Mal hier, für die, die nicht im Enduro Hardtail Thread unterwegs sind.
Exposif 2016 mit -2 Grad Angle Set, DT Swiss Laufrädern, LEV ,Pike und ovalem Kettenblatt ( nicht abgebildet) = 13,5 KG Fahrspaß!


----------



## Enginejunk (14. Oktober 2016)

Sehr geil. Is die pike tapered? Welches angleset hast du verbaut? Suche noch was für mein shred.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (14. Oktober 2016)

Danke! Ja die Pike ist tapered und getraveled auf 120mm. Bis 120mm gibt es einen Originalschaft von RS.
Als Angel Set nutze ich diesen hier und bin sehr zufrieden. Tut dem Bike ungeheuer gut. 
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-945-p.asp


----------



## xVSEx (14. Oktober 2016)

Hier mein Kona Process 153 in Large, das bike macht echt laune.


----------



## Enginejunk (14. Oktober 2016)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Danke! Ja die Pike ist tapered und getraveled auf 120mm. Bis 120mm gibt es einen Originalschaft von RS.
> Als Angel Set nutze ich diesen hier und bin sehr zufrieden. Tut dem Bike ungeheuer gut.
> http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-945-p.asp


Direkt bei works bestellt? Der preis ist ja mal nicht übel.


----------



## MaxBas (14. Oktober 2016)

Ja direkt. Kundenservice ist auch top. Hab beim Service ein Teil verloren und prompt kostenlos zugeschickt bekommen.
Kannst da auch immer die einzelnen Teile kaufen. Ich würde gleich Kugellager mitbestellten. Die gibt es für Kunden zu einem guten Preis, und die passen dann auch genau. Ich hab unten jetzt einen von Ritchey drin, der 1mm dicker ist. Geht auch.


----------



## stinkyfinky (29. Oktober 2016)

Ausfahrt der Explosif Gang


----------



## MaxBas (29. Oktober 2016)

geil. in Muc? da könnte ich meins noch dazu stellen


----------



## stinkyfinky (29. Oktober 2016)

@MaxBas ja, wollte dir schon Bescheid sagen, aber war recht spontan. Nächstes mal


----------



## Apeman (10. November 2016)

xVSEx schrieb:


> Hier mein Kona Process 153 in Large, das bike macht echt laune.



schickes process 
wie hast du die decals weg bekommen? oder sind die mit folie überklebt?
hast du noch mehr bilder?


----------



## xVSEx (11. November 2016)

Apeman schrieb:


> schickes process
> wie hast du die decals weg bekommen? oder sind die mit folie überklebt?
> hast du noch mehr bilder?



Danke 
Ich habe die decals mit isolierband überklebt.
ich konnte die letzten 2 monate nicht fahren weil ich mir das handgelenk gebrochen habe, deswegen gibt es nur noch das foto.
mit schlamm und pumpe wiegt es 14,2kg


----------



## Enginejunk (15. November 2016)

Kleiner umweg zum Feieramd....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (21. November 2016)

Process 167.
Geändert:
PRO fsr Lenker, 800mm
LizardSkins Nortshore griffe
Carbonsattel mit Starrer Stütze
Magura MT5 mit 225/203mm Hope Floating Scheiben
Grade5 Longpin Pedale

EDIT: habs nu auch mal gewogen, so wie auf dem bild sind 15,47kg.


----------



## pogo_punk13 (24. November 2016)

Ich muss ebenfalls zugeben, dass zwar die Idee sich ein älteres Modell (weil Traumbike) wieder herzurichten gut gewählt ist, aber es hätte sicher schönere Bikes gegeben, vor allem bin ich bei der Gallerie (Vorschlägen der Userbikes der Woche) der Meinung das es bedeutend schönere Räder zu bewundern gibt, die auch zum Teil mehr Likes einstreichen, aber die ist meine subjektive Meinung


----------



## Enginejunk (24. November 2016)

was genau meinst du jetz damit? werd nicht so richtig schlau aus deinem beitrag...


----------



## Burba (24. November 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> was genau meinst du jetz damit? werd nicht so richtig schlau aus deinem beitrag...


Ich glaube, da verwechselt jemand Kona und Nicolai...


----------



## Enginejunk (2. Dezember 2016)

Hach, ich verlieb mich immer mehr...


----------



## biker-wug (3. Dezember 2016)

Hier passt es auch rein:


----------



## Darkwing Duck (5. Dezember 2016)

Von denen gibt's hier viel zu wenige zu sehen:


----------



## Enginejunk (6. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dan278 (8. Dezember 2016)

auf der morgendlichen Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xVSEx (8. Dezember 2016)

Gestern bin ich ein Kona Honzo (Large) testgefahren und die kiste macht echt laune.ich muss mir glaube die carbon version kaufen 





und mein Process:


----------



## Dan278 (10. Dezember 2016)

hab noch ein aktuelles Foto von meinem Process 134   Ui das Carbon Honzo will ich auch unbedingt mal testfahren!


----------



## Enginejunk (11. Dezember 2016)

Endlich ein neuer dämpfer und mal den rahmen teilfoliert. Probefahrt steht noch aus, bin krank.


----------



## Apeman (11. Dezember 2016)

Nice!
Wie hast du das mit der Teilfolierung gemacht?
Ich bin gerade dabei die Decals mit Aceton abzumachen, ist aber eine scheiß Arbeit...


----------



## Enginejunk (11. Dezember 2016)

naja, schwarz matte carwrapping folie gekauft. die mit luftkanälen. 
rakel hatte ich noch da, temperaturregelbaren heissluftfön auch (hab früher schon ab und zu mal teile foliert und kunststoffgeschweisst, da bekommt man en gefühl für die temperatur)

die folie hätte eigfentlich seidenmatt sein müssen aber geht auch so, sieht man nur wenn man genau hinschaut. gefällt mir ohne den bunten rasta-look viel besser.


----------



## draussen (16. Dezember 2016)

Apeman schrieb:


> Nice!
> Ich bin gerade dabei die Decals mit Aceton abzumachen, ist aber eine scheiß Arbeit...



Der schwarze Lack macht das so mit? Ich würde ja gerne das Oberrohr schwarz haben...

Edit: Macht er nicht mit. Die Transferfolie hält bei mir besser als der Lack. Hrmpf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (7. Januar 2017)




----------



## Ronny93p (27. Januar 2017)

Mein up 'n downhill 

 

supreme Operator 2016


----------



## 3812311 (3. Februar 2017)

MaxBas schrieb:


> So, jetzt auch noch Mal hier, für die, die nicht im Enduro Hardtail Thread unterwegs sind.
> Exposif 2016 mit -2 Grad Angle Set, DT Swiss Laufrädern, LEV ,Pike und ovalem Kettenblatt ( nicht abgebildet) = 13,5 KG Fahrspaß!



Hallo MaxBas. Sehr schön das Explosivo! 
Ich hab seit Kurzem auch ein 2016er Explosif im Keller stehen und bin grad fleißig am Umbauen...
Erklär mal bitte für die Unkundigen was es mit dem Angle Set auf sich hat.
Der Rahmen scheint ja ein 17" zu sein. Was für eine Vorbaulänge hast Du und wie schaut es mit dem Offset der Sattelstütze aus? In der "Default"-Ausstattung hat diese ja 20mm Offset. Vielen Dank.


----------



## MaxBas (3. Februar 2017)

Hi, durch eine Angle Set ( Winkelsteuersatz) lässt sich der Lenkwinkel verändern. Es gibt für das Explosif Optionen von +2 bis -2 Grad.
Ich hatte im Explosif -2 Grad verbaut. Dadurch ändert sich der Lenkwinkel von 67,5 auf 65,5 Grad.
Mir war der ursprüngliche Lenkwinkel zu steil, aber das ist wirklich Geschmacksache.
In der Graphik kannst dir ansehen, welche anderen Parameter sich noch ändern. Links ohne und rechts mit Angle Set. Mir war der Rahmen leider zu kurz, daher bin ich das Rad mit 60mm Vorbau gefahren. Ich wäre das Rad lieber mit 50 oder 40mm Vorbau gefahren.  Zum Offset kann ich nichts sagen, da ich das Rad Default nicht gefahren bin. Würde ab entschieden zu einer Dropper Post raten, bei dem Rad.

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike. Macht viel Spaß


----------



## Enginejunk (3. Februar 2017)

hattest du nicht eine 1 1/8" gabel verbaut? war doch so bei dem Works Steuersatz. 

achja, was ich letztes mal vergessen habe zu fragen, war es spürbar das die front tiefer kommt?


----------



## MaxBas (3. Februar 2017)

ich hatte eine aktuelle tapered Pike drin. Gefühlt kommt die Front fast minimal hoher , der das Angle Set 15mm hoch baut.


----------



## Enginejunk (3. Februar 2017)

ach so? das hab ich noch garnicht bedacht. man kann das schlecht sehen auf der HP von Works. 
also ist unten external-cup, EC verbaut? (logisch, sonst gehts ja nicht)

gut zu wissen, danke. werde mir dann wohl zuerst den Steuersatz kaufen un DANN auf ne gabel sparen. wenn mir die fronthöhe dann gefällt kann ich bei 120-130mm bleiben. 

dachte ich müsste 140mm verbauen damit die front nicht noch tiefer kommt. is halt immer ne umgewöhnung vom process zum shred.


----------



## a.nienie (4. Februar 2017)

fährt hier jemand ein kona sutra ltd 2017 in 54? kurzer austasucht über ein paar maße wäre toll. danke.


----------



## xVSEx (4. Februar 2017)

Bei mir ist heute ein neues Kona eingezogen <3


----------



## Onegear (13. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte es bei den Klassikern schon mal gezeigt, aber der Vollständigkeit halber auch nochmal hier 

1992er Lava Dome, gekauft im letzten Jahr von @mini.tom

Bike war eigentlich fast fertig als ich es bekommen habe. Kassette, Schalthebel, mittleres KB und Griffe musste ich noch besorgen. Den Kona Velocity Vorbau (mit Noodle) habe ich gegen den CT getauscht und nen leichteren Alu Lenker drangebaut.
Man möge mir die modernen Schalthebel und das Stronglight Kettenblatt verzeihen, aber irgendwie muss man es ja fahrbar bekommen 
Sollte mir mal eine schöne 26,4mm Sattelstütze in schwarz über den Weg laufen, wird die vorhandene noch getauscht.

Ausstattung:

Rahmen/Gabel: 1992er 18" Lava Dome mit Project Two triple butted
LRS: Deore DX auf Speci X23 und Ground Control, Tune Spanner
Schaltung: Deore DX überwiegend
Vorbau Lenker: CT und Alu no name
Sitzeinheit: 26,4mm Stütze ???, Flite
Bremse: Magura Raceline
Griffe: Oury

Ich warte sehnlichst auf besseres Wetter (alles voller Salz und Eis hier :-( ) für eine Probefahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (13. Februar 2017)

xVSEx schrieb:


> Bei mir ist heute ein neues Kona eingezogen <3



Und? Wie fährt es sich? Gerne mehr zu Eindrücken, Gewicht, usw. 

EDIT: Und mehr Bilder!


----------



## Enginejunk (13. Februar 2017)

die felgen und reifen stören mich ein bisschen, aber ist ein cooles bike.


----------



## xVSEx (19. Februar 2017)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Und? Wie fährt es sich? Gerne mehr zu Eindrücken, Gewicht, usw.
> 
> EDIT: Und mehr Bilder!



Die Woche hatte ich urlaub und bin mit dem Honzo 100km und 3000Hm gefahren und kann endlich paar eindrücke niederschreiben.Zu erst wegen dem gewicht, das Honzo wiegt Tubeless sonst alles von der stange mit pedale: 12KG.Ich wollte ein Spass Hardtail für Trails,Marathon usw.. wo mein Process 153 zu viel des guten wär aber das Honzo hat meine erwartungen bei weitem übertroffen.Das Bike ist nicht günstig aber jeden cent wert 

Hier zwei videos:
http://gravity-magazine.de/de/videos/enduro/12350

http://gravity-magazine.de/de/videos/enduro/12307

Gruß

Steffen


----------



## bikeandi1974 (19. Februar 2017)

Danke schonmal!  Leider ist ja wenig vom Bike zu sehen ...


----------



## Enginejunk (1. März 2017)

Normal wird jeder mist indn News gepostet aber RICHTIG gute Videos halt nicht:





wer das lied sucht: Moontricks > Home

EDIT:finds gut das aggy wieder angasen kann, das er sich wieder erholt hat.


----------



## xVSEx (12. März 2017)

Man sieht nicht viel vom Bike aber ich poste das Video trozdem mal:

In welchen Bikeparks seit ihr unterwegs?


----------



## xVSEx (12. März 2017)

Tut mir Leid für den Doppelpost.


----------



## biker-wug (17. März 2017)

Mal wieder meins....


----------



## .Konafahrer. (21. März 2017)

In jeder Hinsicht ein spritziger Charakter. Aber die Reifen gehen bei Nässe mal gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (21. März 2017)

Bist da grad auf island?!


----------



## Big_Jim (24. März 2017)

hier noch mal ein HeiHei


----------



## .Konafahrer. (27. März 2017)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Bist da grad auf island?!


Für Island bräuchte es fettere Reifen.


----------



## Deleted 346076 (29. März 2017)

für die kommenden jahre: roadhouse 2016 aufgewertet mit thomson vorbau u. stütze, einem flite, hope lrs, 160er scheiben, ultegra 67* kurbel in 1x11, egg-beatern... und einem knog oi.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (29. März 2017)

Neu im Stall: Kona Honzo AL (2016) in Größe "M" mit günstiger 1x11 und ein paar alten Teilen aufgebaut. Wie auf dem Bild 13,3kg. Rahmen alleine dürfte bei 1.800g liegen (gewogene 1.947g inkl. Pressshit Lager und Steuersatzschalen von FSA).

Nach den ersten 115km in den letzten zwei Tagen muss ich sagen: Joa.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (1. April 2017)

Und noch eines mit schönerem Hintergrund...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xVSEx (3. April 2017)

Am Sonntag war ich auf meinen ersten Marathon Rennen und habe für knapp 36km und 848hm 1 stunde und 51 minuten gebraucht.
Das Honzo ist ein echtes Allround bike 

Ps:beim zweiten bild einfach das Santa weck denken


----------



## draussen (4. April 2017)




----------



## .Konafahrer. (6. April 2017)

Tausche 2016er 29er Hei Hei Trail gegen aktuelles 27,5 Hei Hei Trail





Rahmengröße L - Gewicht ohne Pedale: 13,21kg





Bin schon sehr gespannt was es ggü. dem 29er kann. Spürbar spritziger/ verspielter am Lenker ist es schon mal.









Happy Trails!


----------



## frank.s. (9. April 2017)

Zur Abwechslung. Kona Rove. Ausbaustufe: vorerst zufrieden


----------



## .Konafahrer. (12. April 2017)




----------



## 3812311 (20. April 2017)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Mir war der ursprüngliche Lenkwinkel zu steil, aber das ist wirklich Geschmacksache.



Hallo und vielen Dank für die Infos...
Mein vorheriges Rad hatte einen Lenkwinkel von 71°. Deswegen waren die 67,5° für mich schon flach... 
Ich hab das Rad jetzt noch nicht soo viel gefahren aber bisher fühle ich mich sehr wohl. Trotz 70mm Vorbau. 
Die (Der/Die/Das) Dropper kommt noch dran aber ich fahre erstmal ohne bis ich was passendes finde. Deshalb hab ich nach dem Offset gefragt. Die meisten Dropper kommen ja ohne Offset aber bisher hatte ich immer Stützen mit 20mm Versatz.

Und weil das hier ja eine Galerie ist, hab ich auch ein Foto vom Rad. Es ist noch sehr nah an der Serienausstattung. Nur Laufräder und Kurbel habe ich getauscht...


----------



## Enginejunk (20. April 2017)

Witzig dieselbe farbkombi wie mein SHRED.


----------



## Wildman1967 (22. April 2017)

Bei uns wachsen die Kona´s an den Bäumen!


----------



## Dan278 (22. April 2017)

thebikefreak666 schrieb:


> Bei uns wachsen die Kona´s an den Bäumen!



sag bescheid wenn eins mit 58cm reif zum pflücken ist.


----------



## Wildman1967 (22. April 2017)

Dan278 schrieb:


> sag bescheid wenn eins mit 58cm reif zum pflücken ist.



Die wachsen hier nur in 54. Wir sind nicht so groß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (24. Mai 2017)




----------



## a.nienie (24. Mai 2017)

richtig geiles Bild. Hoffe der Agrarökonom hat Dich nicht erwischt ;-)


----------



## Plextor (28. Mai 2017)

So mittlerweile bin ich auch beim "dritten" Kona Rove angekommen 

Arbeite mich langsam zu Rove Ti hoch *träum* 

Kona Rove AL, geht jedoch demnächst in den Verkauf.

Anhang anzeigen 608870 Anhang anzeigen 608871 Habe mir ein Kona Rove ST 2016 Rahmenkit über dem Kleinanzeiger gekauft und aufgebaut.

Es ersetzt mein Kona Rove AL (56), welches ich demnächst zum Verkauf einstellen werde.

Der Rahmen m/l passt mir einfach besser, wobei gemessen am Rove AL, fühl ich mich "nur" mit einem 80mm Vorbau wohl ?!?! Rahmen fallen irgendwie alle sehr groß aus.

Es fährt sich jedoch sehr gut, montiert ist Nabendynamo, Beleuchtung komplett, incl. Gepäckträger und SK Schutzbleche als 35mm Edition. Als Bereifung fahre ich es ausschließlich mit Continental 4Season GrandPrix 28'iger.
Diesmal weg von Shimano, und die SRAM APEX 1 mit hydraulischen Bremsen ( ein Traum, im Vergleich zu den Hayes oder auch TRP Spyre ).

Zum Vergleich Rove ST, und mein Rove AL mit fast identischen Aufbau. Spaß machen sie beide, wobei Stahl fährt sich sehr schön.


----------



## Enginejunk (28. Mai 2017)

sowas muss ich mir irgendwann auch noch zulegen. allerdings abgespeckt und mit flatbar.


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Juni 2017)

Okay, is kein bike, aber meine dame hat mich zum geburtstag mal wieder ordentlich überrascht...


----------



## Dukeoner (8. Juni 2017)

Alles gute wünsche ich....
Spannungsbogen gespannt?!


----------



## xVSEx (22. Juni 2017)

Mal ein Action bild.


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juni 2017)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Okay, is kein bike, aber meine dame hat mich zum geburtstag mal wieder ordentlich überrascht... Anhang anzeigen 612248


würdest Du deiner dame bitte ausrichten, dass ich gerne den link der bezugsquelle hätte.
danke.


----------



## Enginejunk (25. Juni 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> würdest Du deiner dame bitte ausrichten, dass ich gerne den link der bezugsquelle hätte.
> danke.


Alles gekauft im BikePark Hahnenklee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (26. Juni 2017)

aber hab mal mit meiner dame geredet, mal davon ab das die OHNE mich in hahnenklee war, derjenige im shop spricht zwar kaum deutsch aber extrem nett, hat mein ewig gesuchtes headbadge extra aus nem alten rahmen gepult und die trinkflasche gabs als geschenk. 

allein schon deswegen is der verkäufer ne coole socke. ich muss da wohl öfter mal hin...


----------



## Fl!p (27. Juni 2017)

ZumThema Headbadge...
Das war es doch oder?
http://com.konaworld.com/shop/components/road-spiral-headtube-badge/
Sollte eigentlich auch jeder Kona Händler bestellen können.


----------



## Enginejunk (27. Juni 2017)

ja, das war es. bestellen wäre kein problem gewesen, ABER die gibts nur noch bei kona direkt in der usa. und die versandkosten sind enorm!


----------



## Enginejunk (27. Juni 2017)

mittlerweile die perfekte fahrwerkseinstellung gefunden, so ein hammer bike!


----------



## .Konafahrer. (7. Juli 2017)




----------



## Enginejunk (7. Juli 2017)

ß





.Konafahrer. schrieb:


>


Wo hastn die Trinkflasche her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. Juli 2017)

Gastrad.


----------



## imfluss (7. Juli 2017)

Es ist gelb, es ist lang und es ist spaßig.
Man kommt sich schon fast komisch vor mit Dauergrinsen durch den Wald zu fahren


----------



## .Konafahrer. (7. Juli 2017)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Wo hastn die Trinkflasche her?


Bei meinem Händler aus dem Regal.


----------



## Big_Jim (9. Juli 2017)




----------



## imfluss (9. Juli 2017)

Kann man mit som HeiHei eigentlich sorglos in alles reinhalten und auch mal suboptimale Lines fahren ?
Vermittelt das Rad eher Filigranität und Leichtbau oder mehr Stabilität und Steifigkeit ?


----------



## eljugador (10. Juli 2017)

Hey wäre super wenn ihr mir behilflich sein könntet.
Danke schon mal  
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/commencal-v4-2-vs-devinci-wilson-vs-kona-operator-2017.851070/


----------



## J.O.MPG (13. Juli 2017)

Dann stelle ich euch mal mein Process 153 vor. Fährt unfassbar gut das Teil!




Greetz


----------



## Gemini069 (18. Juli 2017)




----------



## Plextor (18. Juli 2017)

Gemini069 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 625153


Ein schönes private Jake


----------



## Deleted 426828 (19. Juli 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (19. Juli 2017)

schöne gegend.....


----------



## Chris1968 (19. Juli 2017)




----------



## xVSEx (25. Juli 2017)

Das HeiHei gehört dem Bikeshop/Park Manager aus Hahnenklee,das Process 111 streckenbauer und shop Mitarbeiter aus Hahnenklee und ich mit dem Honzo Dauergast in Hahnenklee


----------



## Enginejunk (22. August 2017)




----------



## Sebbyy (23. August 2017)




----------



## J.O.MPG (24. August 2017)

Sebbyy schrieb:


>



Schickes Ding! Wie hast du das Blau am Oberrohr entfernt? Folie?


----------



## imfluss (24. August 2017)

Noch ist alles komplett Serie. Da Kona super passende Komponenten ausgewählt hat, wird es erstmal bis auf weiteres so bleiben.
Vorne tubeless, hinten Schlauch. Angleset kommt wohl auf kurz oder lang, denke mit ~66° LW wird es noch besser rennen.
Schon den ein oder anderen KOM auf flowigen Trails geangelt mit dem 111er


----------



## Sebbyy (24. August 2017)

J.O.MPG schrieb:


> Schickes Ding! Wie hast du das Blau am Oberrohr entfernt? Folie?



genau, hatte vorher noch nie mit Folie gearbeitet und habe daher erstmal den "einfachen" Weg gewählt und einfache schwarze Klebefolie gekauft.

Glaube das war hier https://style4bike.de .

War easy zu kleben. Allerdings, wenn das Bike komplett sauber ist und man sehr gut hinsieht, erkennt man die Folie. Beim nächsten mahl würde ich es warscheinlich etwas profesioneller machen. Mit hochwertiger Folie und Heißluftfön und so. Für den Anfang ist es jetzt so aber erstmal ganz ok.

Freut mich, dass es euch gefällt!


----------



## xVSEx (25. September 2017)

Hier ein Kleines Video von meiner heutigen Ausfahrt mit dem Honzo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JonnyJohnsn (8. November 2017)

My lovely Coilair "Fr Evo4"


----------



## hribman (14. November 2017)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild meiner Spaßmaschine: Kona Park Operator Bj. 2014


----------



## TranceRider (28. November 2017)

Nach monatelanger Wartezeit endlich da[emoji7]

Kona Hei Hei Race Supreme 2018
Aktuell bei 10,1kg inkl. Pedale! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 258893 (29. November 2017)

Hammer!!!!! 
Leider ist der Preis echt mega heftig


----------



## J.O.MPG (9. Dezember 2017)

Meine Kiste. Steht übrigens zum Verkauf!


----------



## TranceRider (10. Dezember 2017)

Geht sogar im Schnee ab wie ne Rakete [emoji7]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morphe72 (29. Dezember 2017)

Explosif Ti zur finalen Runde 2017


----------



## euro910 (5. Januar 2018)

Da mir mein Tanuki als Zugmaschine mittlerweile zu schade war und ich eh schon länger nach nem Fättie am schauen bin,
gabs nun endlich Zuwachs  
(PLAN war) Dient hauptsächlich als Zugpferd für den Burley (meist mit Sohnemann und Cousine) und kleinere WaldTouren mit meinem Patenkind
Wenn denn endlich der Regen mal nachlässt, kann ich hoffentlich auch mal ein paar KM auf die leider erst 30 gefahrenen packen
die haben jedoch schon Freude bereitet


----------



## Deleted 258893 (21. Januar 2018)




----------



## Enginejunk (21. Januar 2018)

Sehr schönes Grün!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (25. Januar 2018)

Revival!


----------



## a.nienie (25. Januar 2018)

ist das die instigator gabel? oder die salsa cromoto 26? Du brauchst noch was für die cantisockel ;-)


----------



## bikeandi1974 (27. Januar 2018)

Nee, ist ne Surly 1x1. Hätte sie gerne Disc - only 
Da ein Freund sie mir abkaufen will, habe ich noch eine China - Import - Carbon - 27,5" mit passender Einbauhöhe bestellt. Mal schaun, ob sie ankommt 
Da ich gesundheitsbedingt auf Trails verzichten will - nur es nicht immer tue... - brauche ich keinen Frontlader


----------



## a.nienie (27. Januar 2018)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Nee, ist ne Surly 1x1. Hätte sie gerne Disc - only
> Da ein Freund sie mir abkaufen will, habe ich noch eine China - Import - Carbon - 27,5" mit passender Einbauhöhe bestellt. Mal schaun, ob sie ankommt
> Da ich gesundheitsbedingt auf Trails verzichten will - nur es nicht immer tue... - brauche ich keinen Frontlader


Asia Carbon passt sicher auch gut.

Am anderen Rad habe ich die on one stahlgabel mit 440mm, schön fat Chance mäßig.
Steelisreal und so. Mittlerweile auch wieder 26".


----------



## bikeandi1974 (27. Januar 2018)

Der Gedanke bei O-O zu gucken kam mir zu spät 
Hatte dann schon bestellt...
Andererseits wollte ich mehr Einbauhöhe, also hätte sich nichts geändert.


----------



## b4cksl4sh (11. Februar 2018)

Anbei mein Kona Unit 29er (2016) frisch vom Montageständer und während der ersten ausgedehnteren Testfahrt heute im Regen in Köln. Ziel war es meiner Vorstellung eines Gravel/Commuter Bikes möglichst nahe zu kommen und dabei eine bestimmte Budget Obergrenze nicht zu sprengen. Trotzdem soll das Bike Freude machen und gut aussehen. Wartung und Pflege sollen sich auch im Rahmen halten. Gewicht war keine Prio. Rahmen und Gabel stammen übrigens aus dem Bikemarkt von Forenmitglied @tequesta .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boink (12. Februar 2018)

So ich hab lange überlegt ob ich nochmal Geld in die unfahrbare 26er Krucke stecken soll.. Das Santa nomad lag schon im Warenkorb.

Naja die Unvernunft hat gesiegt 

Hammerschmidt raus, kaiser und baron gegen trailking und baron Projekt getauscht.

Da mir dann aber das Gewicht zu niedrig war , konnte ich endlich vor mir selbst rechtfertigen die schweine teure thomson elite dropper in den rahmen zu Zimmern.

Bisher nur zusammen gesteckt, feintuning (Kabelbinder usw.) folgt. 

An die Tierschützer.. Das ist nur ein Winterschlaf terrarium im bike Zimmer.


----------



## Titus (12. Februar 2018)

Kona Unit 29er


----------



## Enginejunk (27. Februar 2018)

Mittlerweile macht das teil richtig laune, Alltags und Arbeitsbike. 

Kona Shred Sonderedition.


----------



## Enginejunk (3. März 2018)

Öhm, 29" Operator?!?
Bild von Facebook....


----------



## bikeandi1974 (4. März 2018)

2016er Honzo AL... über den Winter etwas schlanker geworden 





...und weil es für die Salzschneematschepampe jetzt viel zu schade ist, habe ich den kleinen Bruder wieder mehr genutzt


----------



## imfluss (4. März 2018)

Jetzt mit E13 tsr+ Hinterreifen. Das Teil ist echt mal gut. Viel mehr Grip als der Ardent, superdicke Seitenstollen machen Kurven jetzt noch spaßiger. Und auch die Steinkanten rund um Bozen waren mit 1,8 Bar kein Thema, da die Dämpfung top ist. Rollt aber etwas zäh


----------



## Heikibike (5. März 2018)

Erstes Fully für den Nachwuchs - 98er Manomano in 16 Zoll


----------



## .Konafahrer. (28. März 2018)




----------



## Deleted 456307 (28. März 2018)

Aloha @.Konafahrer. 
Cooles Bike in cooler Farbe 
Der leichte flip-flop Effekt ist leider nicht zu sehen,aber das macht nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (30. März 2018)

Der Junior hat zu seinem 8chten ein neuen fahrbaren Untersatz bekommen und Mutter geht erstmal zu Fuß [emoji23] 
Vorbau wird noch gegen ein kürzeren getauscht und das Hinterrad fliegt auch noch raus, wenn mir passender Ersatz vor die Füße fällt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## .Konafahrer. (13. April 2018)




----------



## Enginejunk (14. April 2018)




----------



## .Konafahrer. (15. April 2018)

Heavy Metal





"Rusty Henny" macht mir den Shuttleservice ... und hat mich dabei gebissen, die Ratte!


----------



## Enginejunk (15. April 2018)

Schönes Bike und verdammt schöne Bilder. Aber ich hasse den Golf.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (15. April 2018)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Schönes Bike und verdammt schöne Bilder. Aber ich hasse den Golf.


Vielen Dank für die Blumen. 

Diese Ratte ist eine der besten die ich live je gesehen habe. Authentisch bis ins Detail = wie frisch aus dem Hühnerstall. 





Erinnerte mich irgendwie an das Steely meines Bruders ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (19. April 2018)




----------



## Enginejunk (20. April 2018)

Weiss nich wohin damit, aber hier Kona Bikes vom SeaOtter, darunter auch das 30th anniversary bike:
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/konas...3-29-operator-29-and-more-sea-otter-2018.html


----------



## Dan278 (20. April 2018)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Weiss nich wohin damit, aber hier Kona Bikes vom SeaOtter, darunter auch das 30th anniversary bike:
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/konas...3-29-operator-29-and-more-sea-otter-2018.html



oooh ja das Stahl Honzo


----------



## a.nienie (20. April 2018)

Dan278 schrieb:


> oooh ja das Stahl Honzo


... und sie können doch gerade Unterrohre


----------



## robertweiss (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo

Möchte mein 2018er Process 153 SE custom hier mal zeigen.

Serie ist nur noch der NX Antrieb 

Marzocchi 350er Gabel, FOX Dämpfer, Magura MT Trail Bremsen, DTSwiss M1700 Laufräder,...


----------



## maggus12345 (26. Mai 2018)

So jetzt kann ich auch endlich! Habe heute mein Traum-Bike bekommen. Muss jetzt bis zum Winter 2018/Frühjahr 2019 erstmal so bleiben - wenn dann wieder Geld da ist, kann ich anfangen nach und nach aufzurüsten. Bin sooooooo froh, dass es endlich geklappt hat und stolz wie Oskar! :-D


----------



## bikeandi1974 (27. Mai 2018)

maggus12345 schrieb:


> So jetzt kann ich auch endlich! Habe heute mein Traum-Bike bekommen. Muss jetzt bis zum Winter 2018/Frühjahr 2019 erstmal so bleiben - wenn dann wieder Geld da ist, kann ich anfangen nach und nach aufzurüsten. Bin sooooooo froh, dass es endlich geklappt hat und stolz wie Oskar! :-D



Alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Enginejunk (28. Mai 2018)

Garkein Kona-Karton?


----------



## maggus12345 (28. Mai 2018)

leider nicht :-( 

und auch kein Kona Aufkleber :-(( hätte so gerne einen fürs Auto gehabt - naja - muss ich mir so mal irgendwo einen besorgen.


----------



## Deleted 456307 (28. Mai 2018)

maggus12345 schrieb:


> ...


Nices Bike  ( Nur noch evtl. diesen Plastiksh*t hinter der Kassette entfernen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (28. Mai 2018)

Danke! 

ja das (Plasikt) werde ich noch machen - einfach runter brechen, wenn man den Zahnkranz nicht abziehen kann, oder?


----------



## Deleted 456307 (28. Mai 2018)

Ja,oder mit einer Schere durchschneiden


----------



## Adam1987 (20. Juli 2018)

Einfach das beste Rad welches ich je gefahren bin:


----------



## pelle84 (4. August 2018)

Hier mal mein Stinky 08

Boxxer R2C2
Fox Dhx RC4
Reverb
Hammerschmidt Kurbel
Zee 10fach Schaltung
Zee Bremsen


----------



## Enginejunk (4. August 2018)

Wo kommstn her?


----------



## pelle84 (4. August 2018)

Hannover


----------



## Enginejunk (4. August 2018)

Schade.


----------



## gasgas03 (27. August 2018)

@*pelle84 *
Schönes Bike, aber die hintere Bremsleitung könntest du anders verlegen.
*

 *


----------



## pelle84 (27. August 2018)

Nur wär es dann nicht synchron...
Dann lieber so da der schaltzug ja auch so verlegt wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasgas03 (27. August 2018)

Jeder wie er mag, mich würde der Bogen stören, von der deutlich längeren Bremsleitung mal abgesehen.


----------



## pelle84 (27. August 2018)

Mich stört eher das ich durch Reverb stütze und Hammerschmidt Kurbel 2 leitungen mehr habe....
Möchte aber auf beides nicht mehr verzichten


----------



## hribman (31. August 2018)

Hier mal was aktuell in meiner Garage steht:




Ein 2014´er Carbon Operator




und noch vorrübergehend ein 2016´er Carbon Operator in FR Ausführung.  Mit dem CCDB Air wiegt es 16,4 kg. Finde schon kein
schlechter Wert.  Beide Bikes machen Mega Spaß.


----------



## robertweiss (31. August 2018)

Kona Bikes mit Marzocchi Fahrwerk   - SEHR FESCH!!


----------



## Enginejunk (31. August 2018)

Grad fertig geworden, mal sehen wie lange die Novadreck HR-Nabe diesmal hält. Ist ein 2016er Process 167


----------



## Adam1987 (2. September 2018)

Dem 111 auf der DH in Warstein die Sporen gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (5. September 2018)

Fearon sein WM bike, der hammer!


----------



## moust (5. September 2018)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Grad fertig geworden, mal sehen wie lange die Novadreck HR-Nabe diesmal hält. Ist ein 2016er Process 167



sehr schon, wie verhält sich der coil im vergleich zum Vivid air ?  Überleg des auch mal auszuprobieren.

und ja die novatec nabe hinten hab ich auch grad zerstört an meinem 167er,  mir is der Flansch welchen man in den Hinterbau einführt gebrochen, kann schon noch fahren so muss aber demnächst glaub mal die Nabe hinten wechseln :-(


----------



## Enginejunk (5. September 2018)

gstue schrieb:


> sehr schon, wie verhält sich der coil im vergleich zum Vivid air ?  Überleg des auch mal auszuprobieren.
> 
> und ja die novatec nabe hinten hab ich auch grad zerstört an meinem 167er,  mir is der Flansch welchen man in den Hinterbau einführt gebrochen, kann schon noch fahren so muss aber demnächst glaub mal die Nabe hinten wechseln :-(


Der Coil ist nicht so Progressiv, ist aber super sensibel und spricht viel besser an. gefällt mir wesentlich besser. Bei der Nabe gebe ich dirn Tip, nimm ne DTSwiss 350, da passen auch die speichenlängen. Hab das mal mitm Speichenrechner ausgerechnet.


----------



## moust (6. September 2018)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Der Coil ist nicht so Progressiv, ist aber super sensibel und spricht viel besser an. gefällt mir wesentlich besser. Bei der Nabe gebe ich dirn Tip, nimm ne DTSwiss 350, da passen auch die speichenlängen. Hab das mal mitm Speichenrechner ausgerechnet.



ok, danke klingt gut, muss ich mal zuschlagen wenn ich einen coil zum vernünftigem preis find. Ich finde das Rad mit dem Air auch einfach mega und es entwickelt einfach einen gewaltigen pop für ein rad mit 170mm, macht einfach nur laune das Ding. 
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Fl!p (6. September 2018)

hribman schrieb:


> Hier mal was aktuell in meiner Garage steht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schick. Und wie verhinderst du, dass dir der Dämpfer die Leitungen zertsört? Betrifft das '14er Operator. Ich habe den Dämpfer wieder umgedreht.


----------



## Enginejunk (6. September 2018)

Warum sollte der Dämpfer die Leitungen zerstören??? Der bewegt sich doch unten so ziemlich null. Da reibt doch nix. Genau so rum muss der Dämpfer, weniger bewegte Masse.


----------



## Fl!p (7. September 2018)

Der Moto hat am Ausgleichsbehälter eine scharfe Kante, die genau die Schalt- und Bremsleitung trifft wenn er so eingebaut ist. Bei anderen Dämpfern ist das nicht der Fall. Ab 2015 kommen die Leitungen ein Stückchen weiter oben raus und teilen sich früher, da dürfte das Problem dann nicht mehr auftreten. Ich kann ja mal Bilder machen, wenn es noch unverständlich ist.


----------



## hribman (7. September 2018)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Der Moto hat am Ausgleichsbehälter eine scharfe Kante, die genau die Schalt- und Bremsleitung trifft wenn er so eingebaut ist. Bei anderen Dämpfern ist das nicht der Fall. Ab 2015 kommen die Leitungen ein Stückchen weiter oben raus und teilen sich früher, da dürfte das Problem dann nicht mehr auftreten. Ich kann ja mal Bilder machen, wenn es noch unverständlich ist.




Danke für den netten Hinweis.  
Mir war zwar auch schon aufgefallen, dass die Leitungen recht eng unten anliegen und hatte mir da kurz mal Gedanken drüber gemacht.
Hab es jetzt aber nicht so als Problem angesehen.  Bin bisher aber auch nur 3 mal in dieser Variante gefahren.
Werde sehr wahrscheinlich das 2014´er jetzt als Freerider umbauen, dann kommt da meine schöne leichte MZ66 (wird noch auf RC3 EVO Ti umgebaut) rein und ein Luftdämpfer.
Damit hat sich das Thema dann ohnehin erledigt.
Nächste Woche bekomme ich dann mein 19´er operator. Wahrscheinlich bau ich da dann den Moto C2R ein...  wird ja anscheinend besser passen.
Mal guckn 

PS:
Wo du es aber ansprichst..:  ich vergleiche mal die Bohrungen im Rahmen zwischen dem 2014´er und 2016´er Rahmen, ob die unterschiedlich sind.
Die Original-Konstellation war aber ohnehin so, dass die Bremsleitung nicht durch den Rahmen verlegt wurde.
Ich hab das natürlich geändert, weil ich eine cleane Optik haben wollte--...


----------



## TranceRider (7. September 2018)

Val-d’Isère / Tignes


----------



## Enginejunk (7. September 2018)

Traumhaft! (Beides)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (9. September 2018)

Wollte einfach nochmal los werden das mir das kleine grüne jetzt seid 3 Jahren immer wieder ein lächeln unterden Helm Zauber..und es mittlerweile richtig viel einstecken musste, es sich das aber nicht anmerken lässt. Super Bock.


----------



## hribman (10. September 2018)

Hey cool,

sag mal, das Foto sieht mir ja verdächtig nach Filthy Trails aus.-..
Wann warst du den dort? Ich denke der Park hat dicht gemacht..


----------



## Airhaenz (10. September 2018)

Ja korrekt. Filthys..Dezember 2017..Close Call :-(


----------



## Enginejunk (10. September 2018)

Mit nem 111?


----------



## Airhaenz (12. September 2018)

153


----------



## Enginejunk (17. September 2018)




----------



## Titus (20. September 2018)

Kona Unit Singlespeed 1



 

Kona Unit Singlespeed 2


----------



## DermitdemRadl (13. Oktober 2018)

Kona "Jake the Snake "


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Oktober 2018)

Heute das Sutra ordentlich durch den Wald gescheucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luminautix (14. Dezember 2018)

Weil es gerade so schön in die Crosserzeit passt, hier mein Jake the Snake CR 2016.


----------



## Titus (26. Dezember 2018)

Gelöscht..


----------



## Enginejunk (27. Dezember 2018)

Weihnachtswampe wegfahren hat begonnen....


----------



## TheGreenMonster (19. Januar 2019)




----------



## Boink (21. Februar 2019)

Mein neues Dewey.. Original sind nur noch die Bremssättel 


 

 

 

 



Ist gerade bei der erst-Inspektion


----------



## TheGreenMonster (22. Februar 2019)

Was eine geile Farbe!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boink (22. Februar 2019)

Japp Bubi steht auch drauf 

Sieht aus wie zweifarbig gepulvert, man sieht's eigentlich nur auf dem bild mit dem bajuwarischen Kampfsittich, wenn licht drauf fällt passts zu den griffen und Pedale.

Allerdings ist die Ausstattung von Werk aus schon 
Mit original setback stützte und zu kurzem vorbau (zoom Komponenten mit Kona gelabelt) hätt ich mehr von hinten getreten als auf stinky oder coilair..

https://www.bruegelmann.de/kona-dewey-2017-lime-green-837740.html?_cid=21_1_-1_{ifpla:9}{ifpe:8}_166_837740_{creative}_{ifplala}&ef_id=EAIaIQobChMIx8-Ml6PQ4AIVzOJ3Ch2VwA8iEAQYAiABEgLclfD_BwE&ev_chn=shop&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIx8-Ml6PQ4AIVzOJ3Ch2VwA8iEAQYAiABEgLclfD_BwE

Wollte aber unbedingt diese Farbe..  Rahmen alleine gab's nur in matt blau und hätte mit p2 Gabel das gleiche gekostet..hab halt jetz ne komplette alivio/altus Gruppe  und Cockpit/stützte rum liegen..

Naja sonst verbrennt man auch unvernüftiger Geld


----------



## a.nienie (23. Februar 2019)

heftige farbe 
die dew (ob mit oder ohne den dr.) räder sind teilweise ganz schick. ist die P2 stahl oder alu?


----------



## hribman (27. Februar 2019)

Mein 2014er Operator zum Entourage umgebaut. 
Marzocchi 66 RC3 Evo Titan und Marzocchi Roco WC Air Dämpfer. Spank Spike Race LRS, Schwalbe Hans Dampf hinten.
Vorne zurzeit noch ein Maxxis Minion.
15,7kg, fast schon ein Trailbike. Ein Mega Spaßgerät


----------



## Adam1987 (28. Februar 2019)

Gestern sundown session auf trockenen trails im Februar mit meinem 111. Besser gehts kaum.


----------



## hribman (28. Februar 2019)

Sehr schön. 
Gestern war auch der Hammer.


----------



## Daumenshifter (2. März 2019)

Kona *Muni Mula*
Purchase Date 07/03/99
Purchased From F.W. Evans (UK) (The Cut - London)

Seit 1999 ununterbrochen und fast täglich im Einsatz!


----------



## Enginejunk (24. März 2019)

Schöne grüsse aus Mühlhausen...


----------



## azzurinho (8. April 2019)

2016 Explosiv mit Rohloff

 

 
mittlerweile Ergon Sattel & Griffe und 30 Grad 70 mm Vorbau
Späßcken Allterain


----------



## Welshfarmer (13. April 2019)

Mein neue (alte) Kona hat mich gebissen


----------



## .Konafahrer. (16. April 2019)

Nur geliehen - daher bitte nicht schlagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Welshfarmer (16. April 2019)

Billig gebrauchte Rahmen... 10.6 kg mit Pedalen


----------



## hribman (19. April 2019)

Ein akuelles Foto meines 2019´er Operators.


----------



## Enginejunk (20. April 2019)

Wie fährt das Teil mit Luftdämpfer?


----------



## hribman (20. April 2019)

Fährt sich richtig gut mit dem kompletten Luftfahrwerk.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Setup.
Den Dämpfer habe ich allerdings etwas umgeshimmt.
Ab Werk war der „ok“, jetzt ist er richtig gut, zumindest auf meine Bedürfnisse gut zurecht geschnitten.


----------



## imfluss (22. April 2019)

Statisch




Dynamisch

111er mit 140mm Pike, hinten 27,5" und -2° Angleset. Läuft bergab wie die Sau, geht fast von alleine in den Wheelie und läd einfach zum Spielen ein.


----------



## Enginejunk (28. April 2019)

Fearons WC-Bike, leider geil!


----------



## Kurze-Hosen-EV (6. Juni 2019)

Kona Supreme Operator 2014
Kona Process 167 2015
26aint dead.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (26. Juni 2019)




----------



## Big_Jim (27. Juni 2019)

Mein HeiHei hat es jetzt hirhin geschafft
http://cog.konaworld.com/kona-dream-builds-stefans-hei-hei-trail-dl/
Wurde über meine Händler eingereicht
Gruß Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (27. Juni 2019)

Big_Jim schrieb:


> Mein HeiHei hat es jetzt hirhin geschafft
> http://cog.konaworld.com/kona-dream-builds-stefans-hei-hei-trail-dl/
> Wurde über meine Händler eingereicht
> Gruß Christoph


Ach deins ist das? Schon gesehen, sehr geil!


----------



## Big_Jim (27. Juni 2019)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Ach deins ist das? Schon gesehen, sehr geil!


Danke


----------



## Enginejunk (1. Juli 2019)

Endlich mal aufgebaut, dass neue Arbeits und Alltagsbike. 13kg glatt bei recht stabilem Aufbau in grösse L.


----------



## LiviuU (29. Juli 2019)

*Gatsch & Matsch ^^*


----------



## Enginejunk (1. August 2019)

Seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten gestern mal wieder ne richtig schöne tour gemacht.


----------



## LiviuU (1. August 2019)

hribman schrieb:


> Hier mal was aktuell in meiner Garage steht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus
Und was wiegt die DH Ausführung, die im  erste foto?

Bei meine zeigt die waage 15 kg 
RockShox rc charger1
Vivid r2c2/ ti 300x3
Highroller und dhr||


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 426828 (3. August 2019)




----------



## hribman (12. August 2019)

LiviuU schrieb:


> Servus
> Und was wiegt die DH Ausführung, die im  erste foto?
> 
> Bei meine zeigt die waage 15 kg
> ...



15kg mit dem schweren Dämpfer und den schweren Pellen?
Kann ich kaum glauben.
Meine leichteste Ausführung mit Luftgabel (Mz 380 umgebaut), Luftdämpfer und den nicht ganz so schweren Schwalbe Reifen war ca 15,5kg, 15,6kg. N halbes Kilo ist noch in diversen Komponenten machbar, aber das war es dann. 
In der von dir angesprochenen DH Ausführung auf meinem Bild mit Stahlfederdämpfer wog es ca 16,5.kg. Die Marzocchi ist nicht die leichteste Gabel, aber sehr gut. Bin halt Marzocchi Fan.
Ich weiß aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wieviel Abweichung meine digitale Kofferwaage von Aldi hat.  Ich glaube 5% zeigt die mindestens zuviel an.
Das Bike ist auf jeden Fall mega. Macht super viel Spaß auf sprunglastigen, engen Strecken.
Ich werde noch versuchen es auf 650B Bereifung umzubauen.


----------



## LiviuU (13. August 2019)

Hast recht, es sind 15.9 kg wegen dh reifen ^^
Lg


----------



## hribman (13. August 2019)

Nicht Ernst auf ner Personenwaage?!


----------



## LiviuU (16. August 2019)

bei nexte service werde alle einzeln teile auf Küchenwaage geben ^^


----------



## Enginejunk (17. August 2019)

LiviuU schrieb:


> bei nexte service werde alle einzeln teile auf Küchenwaage geben ^^


Oder holst dir ne 3€ Kofferwaage.


----------



## Enginejunk (17. Oktober 2019)

Neue Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ray un Ralph. Leider dann gleich einen Abflug gemacht. War aber eine nasse Steinplatte, da hätte auch keine Mary gehalten. Griffe sind nun auch ESI in Grün, naja, bin mir da noch unschlüssig.


----------



## LiviuU (17. Oktober 2019)

*Gute Besserung !*


----------



## LiviuU (17. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Deleted 346076 (23. Oktober 2019)

na dann mal zeit für unsere sammlung. das schon vorgestellte roadhouse ist jetzt ein singlespeed; für die dame haben wir ein rove dl - verbessert durch hügi 240, sowie violette speichennippel, top-cap und sattelklemme ?. eund dann je ein explosif für mich und für die dame.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (27. Oktober 2019)

mtf schrieb:


> na dann mal zeit für meine sammlung.
> 
> 1. das schon bekannte roadhouse... ist jetzt ein singlespeed
> Anhang anzeigen 927663
> ...


Mit dem grünen Explosif kann ich auch noch mithalten. Geilstes Alltagsbike ever. Was für eine Gabel hast du drin?


----------



## Deleted 346076 (29. Oktober 2019)

es ist eine rs reba rl 120mm.


----------



## webster1972 (26. November 2019)

Ich hab noch eins


----------



## imfluss (26. November 2019)

Kona hat damals ne ganz schön dicke Wippe riskiert.


----------



## webster1972 (26. November 2019)

Ja. ????Konnte bisher auch noch nichts über die Haltbarkeit raus finden. Ist ein Resteprojekt zum Fully testen.


----------



## biker-wug (27. November 2019)

Ein echter Klassiker!!!


----------



## chriam (30. März 2020)

Er hat Klassiker gesagt..... '90er Cinder Cone









MfG
Chris

PS: Heute Nachmittag geht's auf einen kurzen Singletrack....mal schauen wie es sich schlägt.


----------



## Dukeoner (19. April 2020)

KONA ROADHOUSE 2016, STEEL IS REAL!!!
NACH ÜBER 30 JAHREN MTB FASCHISMUS(26ZOLL) WIEDER MAL EIN KLASSISCHER ENDURO/RENNER??????TRAUMHAFT.....bless and love ❤??


----------



## herrundmeister (19. April 2020)

Ein weiteres Kona Titan in meinem Stall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boink (23. April 2020)

Cooles Roadhouse ?

Hab heute mal die Trekkingtour bisschen eskalieren lassen.. Einfach mal von den Forstautobahnen auf die Trails abgebogen wo man normal denkt „hätte ich doch das MTB genommen“

Krass was das starre Ding mit 35mm Reifen aushält, hätte nicht gedacht dass ich oder das Bike in einem Stück heimkommen.. Und die Fully Fahrer kucken immer so lustig wenn mit so was vorbeifliegt ???


----------



## herrundmeister (24. April 2020)

Das Rove jetzt auch im Sommermodus


----------



## azzurinho (6. Mai 2020)

Explosif Frame 2016



2016 - Aufbau 2019 - Update 2020


----------



## jandirkmueller (16. Mai 2020)

Seit dieser Woche ganz frisch eingetroffen, mein erstes Kona. Fährt sich genial und sieht in Real viel besser aus als auf der Website!


----------



## Deleted 426828 (23. Mai 2020)

.


----------



## Enginejunk (23. Mai 2020)

Harry_B schrieb:


> Thunderbolt BC


Falscher Thread?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 426828 (23. Mai 2020)

Jepp,ist gelöscht...


----------



## hribman (1. Juni 2020)

Kona Carbon Operator Supreme 2014/2015 auf 650B umgestellt:





Immer noch ein sehr geiles Bike.


----------



## TheGreenMonster (1. Juni 2020)

geil!!!


----------



## b4cksl4sh (4. Juni 2020)




----------



## a.nienie (4. Juni 2020)

wieviel federweg hat die Gabel?


----------



## b4cksl4sh (4. Juni 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wieviel federweg hat die Gabel?


100mm! Mehr verträgt die Geo glaub ich auch nicht. Das Bild täuscht auch ein bisschen weil es nach rechts hin etwas abschüssig ist.


----------



## Fassbrowse (8. Juni 2020)

2019er Big Honzo ST B+


----------



## anderson (12. Juni 2020)

An den Nagel gehängt


----------



## webster1972 (12. Juni 2020)

Das dürfte ja fast ein Geschwister von meinem Kona sein!?


----------



## euro910 (13. Juni 2020)

Zählt das auch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (13. Juni 2020)

Von denen hab ich auch noch ein paar, wollte mir schon längst so eine Aheadkappe dafür besorgen. Da würd ich auch jederzeit wieder hin...


----------



## moust (17. Juni 2020)

Mein Process 167 steht jetzt im Bikemarkt nach einer guten Zeit die letzten Jahre. Falls sich jemand für Interressiert, es ist einfach ein geiles Bike für alles:


----------



## Dukeoner (17. Juni 2020)

Sommerzeit☀️
grün oder blau?
Was ist überhaupt die Farbe des Jahres?
Freizeitstress?
Was soll ich bloß aufbauen?
Oder darf was gehen....?
Was meint Ihr, mh....wahlqualen.
Motiviert mich bitte...Grüße in die Runde ??


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juni 2020)

Dukeoner schrieb:


> Sommerzeit☀
> grün oder blau?
> Was ist überhaupt die Farbe des Jahres?
> Freizeitstress?
> ...


hat das grüne schon slider?


----------



## Enginejunk (17. Juni 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hat das grüne schon slider?


Nein, da noch Cantisockel.

BTW: würde das Blaue aufbauen. Schön oldskool.


----------



## Dukeoner (17. Juni 2020)

Orginal Magura HS11 ,oder V-Brake.


----------



## Enginejunk (17. Juni 2020)

Dukeoner schrieb:


> Orginal Magura HS11 ,oder V-Brake.


Zum blauen würden aber die Raceline-gelben HS33 besser passen.


----------



## Dukeoner (17. Juni 2020)

Für das blaue dachte ich eher an Magura Marta in blau ?


----------



## Enginejunk (17. Juni 2020)

Fragen über fragen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dukeoner (17. Juni 2020)

dummerweise erst nach der Fluid Film rohrspülung ? gewogen ?
Aber immerhin bei Mitte bis Ende des Sattelrohr

48,?....schauma ma, wo es hinführt ?


----------



## herrundmeister (17. Juni 2020)

das grüne mit polierten Parts, Cantis, Daumies oder noch besser Singlespeed


----------



## Enginejunk (17. Juni 2020)

Dukeoner schrieb:


> dummerweise erst nach der Fluid Film rohrspülung ? gewogen ?
> Aber immerhin bei Mitte bis Mitte Anhang anzeigen 106665648,?....schauma ma, wo es hinführt ?


Welche grösse isn das? Mein 2018er wog in L 2300gr. (mit Slidern) aber auch schon mit Hohlraumversiegelung.


----------



## Dukeoner (17. Juni 2020)

Ok, wir sprechen von dem 1996er grün,
von Mitte des Tretlager bis Ende des Sattelrohr 48,3-(5)
18/19 Zoll?
Warum verwundert es, die Gewichtangabe?
War übergings der "erste " Rahmen den die gute alte Kuchenwaage(max2kg) erfasst hat ?


----------



## Enginejunk (17. Juni 2020)

Dukeoner schrieb:


> Ok, wir sprechen von dem 1996er grün,
> von Mitte des Tretlager bis Ende des Sattelrohr 48,3-(5)
> 18/19 Zoll?
> Warum verwundert es, die Gewichtangabe?
> War übergings der "erste " Rahmen den die gute alte Kuchenwaage(max2kg) erfasst hat ?


Nja, finde den unterschied schon krass. Aber okay, die Slider abgezogen und schon könnte das hinkommen. Ich hab ja, in dem sinne, en 21" Rahmen. Du dürftest dann also M haben. 

EDIT: ich vergass, die neue Geo ist ja eh Länger und somit schwerer... _andn-kopp-klatsch_


----------



## Dukeoner (17. Juni 2020)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> das grüne mit polierten Parts, Cantis, Daumies oder noch besser Singlespeed


Bei Daumis bin ich noch dabei, aber Cantis & Disc fahr ich schon einige, eher mal V-Brake ?Singlespeed ich wohne und fahre im Sauerland & bin keine zwanzig mehr?best greetings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dukeoner (17. Juni 2020)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Nja, finde den unterschied schon krass. Aber okay, die Slider abgezogen und schon könnte das hinkommen. Ich hab ja, in dem sinne, en 21" Rahmen. Du dürftest dann also M haben.
> 
> EDIT: ich vergass, die neue Geo ist ja eh Länger und somit schwerer... _andn-kopp-klatsch_


Was hat den der 2018er für ein Rahmendreieck Reynolds?


----------



## Enginejunk (18. Juni 2020)

Dukeoner schrieb:


> Was hat den der 2018er für ein Rahmendreieck Reynolds?


520er Reynolds, jo.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (21. Juni 2020)




----------



## heliusdh (11. August 2020)

Mein Kona Entourage Deluxe:

Geändert wurde vom Vorbesitzer unter anderem:

Laufradsatz mit Hope Naben und Mavic EX721
AVID X9 Trail (habe ich ausgetauscht)
Dämpfer RockShox Vivid Air R2C Dämpfer
und weitere Kleinigkeiten wie Sattel, Griffe, Vorbau und Lenker

Ich habe noch folgendes geändert:

Bremsscheiben auf 203mm (VR Trickstuff Dächle Hd / HR Shimano RT76
Scheibenbremse Shimano ZEE mit Trickstuff Power Belägen
Zugverlegung geändert
Pedale Bontrager Line Elite Flat
Mudguard

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage:
Da das Bike ja noch 26" ist und ich bei vielen Wurzeln und Steinen ab und an Probleme habe, würde ich gerne ein Mulletbike daraus bauen. Hat das schon jemand gemacht?
Wenn ja, kann ich bei 170mm Federgabel bleiben oder lieber 160mm?
Ein gutes Angebot habe ich für eine 180mm Fox Factory 36, aber ich denke der Lenkwinkel wird zu flach und die Belastung für das Steuerrohr zu hoch oder täusche ich mich da?
Durch 27,5" komme ich ja schon ca. 3,5cm vorne hoch und dann noch mehr Federweg?!
Die andere Alternative ist die Mavic EX 721 durch eine Felge mit ca 30mm Felgenbett zu verbauen, damit die Reifen etwas breiter bauen und die Traktion höher wird.
Was meint Ihr?

Ich hoffe Ihr konntet dem geschreibsel folgen.....


----------



## hribman (25. August 2020)

Hey coole Idee mit deinem Entourage.

Ich baue mir gerade nebenbei ein Opoerator FR aus dem Jahre 2012 auf.
Auch erstmal mit 26" Rädern und einer 180´er Gabel.
Jetzt frage ich mich gerade, warum du glaubst, dass dein Rahmen das nicht aushalten sollte?
Das Entourage hat doch soweit ich weiß den gleichen Hauptrahmen wie das Operator.
Ich sehe da keine Probleme.  Kann man da nicht sogar ne Doppelbrückengabel einbauen?
Da wären die Belastungen ja noch ungleich höher. Ich denke der Rahmen kann das schon ab.

Was die Geometrieänderung angeht:  tja, ich denke ausprobieren.  Meiner Erfahrung nach machen
ewige Diskussionen über Geometrietabellen wenig Sinn bzw. jeder hat ja auch unterschiedliche Vorlieben.
Von daher:  einfach mal machen und ausprobieren.  Mache ich auch gerne.

Andere Frage:  hast du mal ein 27,5" Hinterrad in dem Rahmen probiert?
Funktioniert ja beim 26" Carbon Operator auch, je nach Bereifung.


----------



## TheGreenMonster (25. August 2020)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage:
> Da das Bike ja noch 26" ist und ich bei vielen Wurzeln und Steinen ab und an Probleme habe, würde ich gerne ein Mulletbike daraus bauen. Hat das schon jemand gemacht?
> 
> Durch 27,5" komme ich ja schon ca. 3,5cm vorne hoch und dann noch mehr Federweg?!




Zunächst einmal kommst du durch 27,5" "nur" 1,9cm hoch, da du ja den Radius, nicht den Durchmesser rechnen musst.

Dennoch halte ich die Idee ehrlich gesagt für nicht ganz so gut und zwar aus folgendem Grund:
Durch den Umstieg auf 27,5 vorne hebt sich nicht nur deine Front, sondern auch dein Tretlager. Da das Entourage noch ein "altes" 26" Rad ist, hat es noch keine Tretlagerabsenkung, d.h. das Tretlager befindet sich ungefähr auf einer Höhe mit den Radnaben. Der Vorteil der größeren Laufräder besteht aber nicht nur im besseren Abrollverhalten der Räder, sondern auch in der erhöhten Stabilität durch die ermöglichte Tretlagerabsenkung.
Bei einer Erhöhung an der Front hebst du in deinem Fall das Tretlager sogar über die HR-Nabe, was dir im Endeffekt ein instabileres Fahrverhalten bescheren wird, das den Vorteil des größeren Laufrades wieder minimieren, vielleicht sogar ausgleichen wird. 
Moderne Mulletbikes sind in ihrer Geometrie von Anfang an auf die unterschiedlichen LR-Größen gestaltet worden, bzw. eigenständige Konversionen von 27,5 auf 29" habe wenigsten einen "Puffer" durch voher vorhandene TLA. 

Wenn dein Rad tatsächlich so schlecht über Hindernisse rollt, solltest du dir besser überlegen, ob du dir nach so vielen Jahren nicht einfach ein moderneres Rad zulegen solltest.

LG


----------



## heliusdh (25. August 2020)

Moin,

Mittlerweile hatte ich Kontakt mit Kona und die haben mir auch davon abgeraten auf ein Mullet um zu bauen.
Ich war in den letzten 14 Tagen 6 mal im Bikepark und habe etwas an meiner Technik gefeilt, jetzt geht es schon wesentlich besser.
Den Vorbau habe ich von 30mm gegen einen mit 50mm getauscht und habe somit ein wenig mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad und es klappt deutlich besser.
Das Kona habe ich mir erst vor kurzem gekauft, da ich nach ca. 15 Jahren Pause wieder Lust bekommen habe und mit dem Umbau bin ich jetzt auch gut zufrieden.
Aktuell bin ich nur am überlegen ob ich vorne auf eine breitere 26" Felge baue, um etwas mehr Auflagefläche zu haben und wenig Luftdruck fahren zu können.
Generell lag es wohl an meiner Fahrtechnik 
Komplett auf 27,5" hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm, aber ich werde mal das HR vom Hardtail rein halten und schauen ob es passen würde.



TheGreenMonster schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal kommst du durch 27,5" "nur" 1,9cm hoch, da du ja den Radius, nicht den Durchmesser rechnen musst.



Ich hatte bei meiner Rechnung die 10mm mehr Federweg und das Laufrad mit anderen Reifen mit drin.


@hribman @TheGreenMonster
Danke Euch beiden


----------



## TheGreenMonster (25. August 2020)

Aber auch bei Komplettumbau auf 27,5 gilt: Dein Tretlager und somit dein Schwerpunkt wandert auch nach oben. Zwar nicht über die Radnaben, aber die großen Laufräder leben eben davon, dass das TL abgesenkt wird. Ich denke, auf Dauer bleibt dir da wirklich nur der Umstieg auf ein moderneres Rad. Muss ja nicht gleich sein.


----------



## heliusdh (27. August 2020)

TheGreenMonster schrieb:


> Aber auch bei Komplettumbau auf 27,5 gilt: Dein Tretlager und somit dein Schwerpunkt wandert auch nach oben. Zwar nicht über die Radnaben, aber die großen Laufräder leben eben davon, dass das TL abgesenkt wird. Ich denke, auf Dauer bleibt dir da wirklich nur der Umstieg auf ein moderneres Rad. Muss ja nicht gleich sein.



Komplett auf 27,5" umbauen wollte ich nicht, aber ich werde es trotzdem mal testen, ob das LR rein passen würde.
Der Plan ist jetzt: mit dem Kona weiter Fahrtechnik lernen und Spaß haben. 
Nebenbei werde ich mir dann ein Bike aufbauen wie ich es mit vorstelle und wenn dieses ein wenig dauert (Zeitmangel) dann ist es halt so. Zum fahren habe ich ja immer noch das Kona oder mein Hardtail


----------



## Big_Jim (27. August 2020)

So have mein HeiHei auch etwas verändert.
Ist einfach ein geiles Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGreenMonster (27. August 2020)

HOPE!!!!


----------



## TheGreenMonster (27. August 2020)

Mein Spielzeug hat dieses Jahr auch einige Updates bekommen. Jetzt reichts aber erst mal.


----------



## heliusdh (27. August 2020)

TheGreenMonster schrieb:


> Mein Spielzeug hat dieses Jahr auch einige Updates bekommen. Jetzt reichts aber erst mal.



Schöne Bilder und wenn ich gerade Deine Kassette sehe, welches ist das max was ich mit einem 10 Gang SRAM X9 SGS Schaltwerk fahren kann. Die aktuellen 28 sind etwas wenig.
An der Kurbel ist ein 36'er Blatt.

Edit: würde hinten gerne auf 11-36 gehen


----------



## Enginejunk (1. September 2020)

TheGreenMonster schrieb:


> HOPE!!!!


Nicht die Bremse. Der Rest, geil.


----------



## Lantz (1. September 2020)

Mal ein Bild von meinem Spaßgerät. Hier im Bikemarkt gekauft und mittlerweile ist es fast fertig umgebaut.


----------



## Big_Jim (4. September 2020)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Nicht die Bremse. Der Rest, geil.


gibt keine Bessere Bremse


----------



## TheGreenMonster (4. September 2020)

Big_Jim schrieb:


> gibt keine Bessere Bremse



So siehts aus! Ich fahre sie an meinem Mondraker und war nur zu geizig, sie auch ans Kona zu machen


----------



## stuhli (5. September 2020)

Während des letzten Nordseeurlaubs kam der Wunsch nach etwas dickeren Reifen für den Doktor. Erstmal ausgemessen was so maximal passen könnte. Original sind auf den WTB i19 Felgen 47er (gemessen 45,2)  WTB horizon drauf.  Der Reifen is auch durch jetzt und hat einige Schnitte und 2 Platten hatte ich auch schon, weil sich Split durchgedrückt hat.



Die Gabel bietet weniger Platz als der Hinterbau, also wird es mit 57er Bereifung wohl nix, da ich auch in breitere Felgen investiert habe. Jetzt ist auch hier mein Lieblingsreifen drauf in 53er Breite (gemessen auf 30er Felge genau 56,4) Panaracer Gravelking SK. Vorne sauuuuueng, hinten ist bissl mehr Platz, obwohl da auch keine andere Grösse durchgeht.





Derzeit noch mit Schlauch, weil sich tubeless wegen fehlenden Felgenband nicht machen lies. Felgenaufkleber kommen noch runter.


----------



## a.nienie (6. September 2020)

sieht gut aus, was für eine einbauhöhe hat deine gabel?
d sollte sich doch etwas passendes finden lassen, wobei ich nach dem bildern eher sagen würde: das geht schon. erfahrungsgemäß wird es erst krtitisch, wenn es zur krone hin knapp wird. ein steinchen solide im profil verhakt und Du machts den superman to esszimmer kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (6. September 2020)

Einbauhöhe weiss ich grad nicht. So geht das aber und ich werde da nix ändern. Auf der 30er Felge wäre mir ein 2.4 Reifen am liebsten aber dafür bräuchte es dann ein anderes Rad. Das Dew bereitet mir aber viel Freude und mit vorne 1,4 und hinten 1,8 bar ist alles sehr smooth und ich fahre damit nix wildes. Auf Arbeit...bissl Schotter...ab und an mal ein Treppchen und demächst probiere ich im Käfertaler Wald die Dünensektion. Komm nach Monnem und wir spasseln ein bissl rum.

.....und Kratzer an der Gabel bei dem bike stören mich nullllll


----------



## TheGreenMonster (30. Oktober 2020)

Kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen, welche Sattelklemme mein Process 153 von 2017 hat? Ich tippe mal auf 34,9. Komme aber gerade nicht ans Rad, um zu messen.


----------



## Enginejunk (30. Oktober 2020)

TheGreenMonster schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen, welche Sattelklemme mein Process 153 von 2017 hat? Ich tippe mal auf 34,9. Komme aber gerade nicht ans Rad, um zu messen.


jo, is ne 35er.


----------



## euro910 (27. März 2021)

da mein WO leider Totalausfall hat, seit >3 Jahren mal wieder mit dem Tanuki rumgetrailt
gab ne schöne Fangokur    für Mensch& Material





sah bei Junior nicht besser aus
wusste gar nicht mehr, wie viel komfortabler das Fully rollt gegenüber dem Fätty  
allerdings schlucken die Dämpfer brutal Energie, trotz vermeintlich richtigem Luftdruck


----------



## euro910 (1. April 2021)

und heute ne kleine Feierabendrunde mit dem Tanuki gedreht
mit Blick auf Schengen, Willkommen im Dreiländereck


----------



## TheGreenMonster (2. April 2021)

stuhli schrieb:


> Während des letzten Nordseeurlaubs kam der Wunsch nach etwas dickeren Reifen für den Doktor. Erstmal ausgemessen was so maximal passen könnte. Original sind auf den WTB i19 Felgen 47er (gemessen 45,2)  WTB horizon drauf.  Der Reifen is auch durch jetzt und hat einige Schnitte und 2 Platten hatte ich auch schon, weil sich Split durchgedrückt hat.Anhang anzeigen 1111136
> 
> Die Gabel bietet weniger Platz als der Hinterbau, also wird es mit 57er Bereifung wohl nix, da ich auch in breitere Felgen investiert habe. Jetzt ist auch hier mein Lieblingsreifen drauf in 53er Breite (gemessen auf 30er Felge genau 56,4) Panaracer Gravelking SK. Vorne sauuuuueng, hinten ist bissl mehr Platz, obwohl da auch keine andere Grösse durchgeht.
> Anhang anzeigen 1111137
> ...




Hey, habe jetzt erst gesehen, dass du aus MA kommst. Welche Rahmenhöhe hast du denn? Wäre es möglich, dein Rad mal in Natura zu bestaunen, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, mir auch ein Dew für den Alltag zuzulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (2. April 2021)

Ist das 2018er Modell und 57er Grösse. Aufpassen musst Du da die neueren Modelle eine etwas andere Geo haben. Rest via PN.


----------



## stummerwinter (7. Mai 2021)

Ich hatte einfach Mitleid...

Soweit ich das überblicke Original bis auf Sattel, Lenker und Vorbau:





Müsste ein 97er LAVA DOME sein...aktueller Plan, nicht Katalogaufbau sondern Umbau auf XT, habe noch eine 737er Gruppe hier...

Ist das noch ein Klassiker oder schon ein Youngtimer?


----------



## a.nienie (7. Mai 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ich hatte einfach Mitleid...
> 
> Soweit ich das überblicke Original bis auf Sattel, Lenker und Vorbau:
> 
> ...


a-head, 1 1/8? dann youngtimer ;-)


----------



## stummerwinter (7. Mai 2021)

Dachte ich mir schon...zumal die Klassiker sicher Schnappatmung bekommen, wenn der nicht Katalog wird...


----------



## ZapGun (7. Mai 2021)

Die '97er Konas finde ich eig am schönsten. Habe mir erst letztens das Kula aus dem Jahrgang zugelegt. Sehr schönes Rad.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Mai 2021)

bitte als erstes stütze und vorbau in die ewigen jagdgründe schicken...
... ok, der sattel ist auch... eigen


----------



## stummerwinter (7. Mai 2021)

Bin dran..._klick_


----------



## Burba (8. Mai 2021)

ach ja, so n klassisches nicht ganz junges Kona wär ja auch noch was...
aber ich hab grad meine möglichst-breite-Reifen-rein Phase...da geht bei den reiferen Schätzchen nich soo viel


----------



## euro910 (9. Mai 2021)

so langsam wirds  












Kettenblatt und Kleinigkeiten, dann gehts auf den Trail  

mfg Stefan


----------



## Enginejunk (12. Mai 2021)

Ein Fat? Nunja, hier warten ein Process 167 und ein Ho-Haa auf wiederbelebung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AddiP (25. Mai 2021)

Process 134 im Mullet Setup mit 150mm FW an der Front.
Macht echt Laune der Bock!


----------



## Rumrollender (19. Juni 2021)

Hallo, dann will ich mal mein Bike zeigen. 
Kula Watt Carbon von 2011, etwas komfortabler gemacht mit höherem Vorbau und breiterem Lenker.








mfg
Marcel


----------



## Steff2250 (19. Juni 2021)

Ohhh ein Kona hab ich auch 
nix Plastik .... Stahl......
91 er Lava Dome, satte 16 Kg


----------



## Rumrollender (9. Juli 2021)

Das hir ist mein anderes Kona. War beim Kauf damals sehr begeistert. Als Drittrad kaum gefahren, max. 2000 km und keine Stürze. Kann mir den Riss im Steuerrohr nicht erklären. Ein Jammer! Hat jemand Interesse an dem ganzen Ding? Kann nichts davon gebrauchen. Super Zustand, außer dem Rahmen halt.


----------



## imfluss (9. Juli 2021)

Process 111 Größe L 
Mullet, vorne Carbon hinten Alu Laufrad 
140 mm Pike, -2° Angleset
CC DB inline mit etwas mehr Hub (ca. 130 mm am Hinterbau damit)
170 mm e13 Vario (Auszug des Todes, da ich 190 cm groß bin)
Bremsen vorne Code R, hinten slx Hebel mit Zee Sattel
Slx Kurbeln, Hope Flats

Nie gewogen, dürfte aber so um die 14,5 kg haben. Seeeehr spaßig zu fahren, auch wenn es immer nur zum Einsatz kommt wenn das Capra gerade verhindert ist.


----------



## Enginejunk (31. Juli 2021)

Rumrollender schrieb:


> Das hir ist mein anderes Kona. War beim Kauf damals sehr begeistert. Als Drittrad kaum gefahren, max. 2000 km und keine Stürze. Kann mir den Riss im Steuerrohr nicht erklären. Ein Jammer! Hat jemand Interesse an dem ganzen Ding? Kann nichts davon gebrauchen. Super Zustand, außer dem Rahmen halt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1305388
> 
> 
> ...


Die Risse sind ganz einfach zu erklären. Steuersatz schief eingepresst oder gleich der falsche. Die Risse gehen eindeutig vom Lagersitz aus.


----------



## Rumrollender (1. August 2021)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Die Risse sind ganz einfach zu erklären. Steuersatz schief eingepresst oder gleich der falsche. Die Risse gehen eindeutig vom Lagersitz aus.


Na toll. Habe das Rad neu vom Kona-Händler gekauft. Jetzt nach 22 Jahren noch reklamieren wird keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## Enginejunk (1. August 2021)

Rumrollender schrieb:


> Na toll. Habe das Rad neu vom Kona-Händler gekauft. Jetzt nach 22 Jahren noch reklamieren wird keinen Sinn machen.


Wenn du es damals bei Kona registriert hast > Garantie.


----------



## Rumrollender (1. August 2021)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Wenn du es damals bei Kona registriert hast > Garantie.


Kann ich mich nicht erinnern, wurde mir wahrscheinlich vom Händler gar nicht angeboten. Schade. Ich habe dem Händler von damals kürzlich auch die Fotos geschickt und er meinte, man könnte mit Rahmennummer und Fotos vom guten Zustand versuchen irgendwas bei Kona zu erreichen. Habe ich dann aber nicht gemacht, einfach weil ich glaube, daß da nix bei rauskommt. Maximal bißchen Nachlaß auf ein neues Rad vielleicht, ich brauche aber grad keins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euro910 (1. August 2021)

die Registrierung ist doch erst seit einigen Jahren notwendig. 
Meins von 2013 hatte diese Bedingung noch nicht, das 2018er dann schon
also, probieren!


----------



## Enginejunk (2. August 2021)

Wobei ich wieder sagen muss, Kona wird sicherlich auch nach dem Steuersatz fragen. 
Wenns nur unten gerissen wäre, gut, kann passieren, haben andere Hersteller auch recht oft. Aber oben UND unten?
Schwierig. Dennoch, ich würde den Vorschlag des Händlers annehmen.


----------



## Enginejunk (28. August 2021)

Rahmen ist schonmal soweit fertig.....


----------



## Lantz (28. August 2021)

Bei mir gab es nach einem Jahr Wartezeit auch etwas Neues. 
Sutra Ultd
Das Warten hat sich definitiv gelohnt. Es ist schnell und hat verdammt viel Komfort.


----------



## Dr. Faust (5. September 2021)

Hei Hei Cr Dl
Hab mir relativ spontan was neues gegönnt, hab ein paar Generationen MTB-Evolution ausgesetzt-plötzlich sind Kettenblätter weg, mehr Ritzel dran, die LR riesig, der Lenker absurd breit, der Sattel fährt lustig runter. Ziemlich geil…
Eigentlich hatte ich nur mal recherchiert, ob es aktuell was auf dem Markt gibt, was mir gefällt. Dass das Ding dann mein lokaler Händler (Hibike) in meiner Größe rumstehen hatte und da ein Freund arbeitet, der ordentlich Preisnachlass für mich rausschindet, war Pech fürs Konto.


----------



## Summumpro69 (14. Februar 2022)

Hi an alle, wollte hier auch mal präsentieren was ich in der Garage hab.
Nach dem ich mein mondraker in Rente geschickt hab musste was anderes her. Im Herbst konnte ich noch nen neuen Operator Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer und Steuersatz) in 26 Zoll ergattern und aufbauen. Mittlerweile ist es so gut wie fertig:


Kona supreme Operator Carbon 2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Summumpro69 (14. Februar 2022)




----------



## Summumpro69 (14. Februar 2022)

Hier noch ne kleine Partliste:
Kona supreme Operator Carbon (L)
Gabel: Fox 40 rc2 fit
Dämpfer: Fox factory X2
Steuersatz: Mischung aus Cane creek 40, FSA und reset racing
Singlespeed: sb one g3c + Ritzel
Pedale: sb one p1 Fr
Vorbau: sb one Direct mount
Lenker: Sixpack Millenium
Kurbel: SRAM XO dh + Tretlager
Laufräder: mavic deemax ultimate (26'er)
Sattelstütze: Tune starkes Stück
Sattel: Ergon
Bremse: Magura MT 7 pro/HC 3 Hebel/ MDR-p Scheiben (203)/ custom Cover
Reifen: Schwalbe Magic Mary 2.4
Sämtliche Schrauben aus titan


----------



## TranceRider (28. Februar 2022)

Falls jemand Interesse hat... steht zum Verkauf im Bikemarkt 

😉


----------



## Darkwing Duck (2. März 2022)

Da schließe ich mich mal fast an, steht zwar noch nicht im Bikemarkt, aber mein Process 134 steht grundsätzlich auch zum Verkauf:





Ein aktuelleres Foto, auf dem man mehr erkennen kann, folgt zeitnah. Zu verkaufen sind der Rahmen mit Dämpfer und Winkelsteuersatz. Ggf. auch mit Lyrik RC2 und dem LRS.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (22. März 2022)

Jetzt im Bikemarkt:






						Trail Bike Rahmen: 98 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Trail Bike Rahmen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 98 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (24. April 2022)

Ich hab ihm versprochen, er darf für immer bei mir bleiben. Hoffentlich halt ich mein Versprechen auch. 
Das Honzo wird zwar viel zu selten bewegt, aber wenn, dann macht es immer Spaß. 
Viel mehr Bike braucht es meistens nicht zum glücklich sein.


----------



## midge (3. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Kurze-Hosen-EV (12. Oktober 2022)

Kona Process g2 153 CR/DL 
 Kona Process 167


----------



## TheGreenMonster (12. Oktober 2022)

Super schick!!! v.a. mit der Hope-Bremse


----------



## oldschool racer (7. November 2022)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Zeig mal was bei dir in die Garage steht!


Zwar nicht in der Garage, aber zum Zusammenbau ...

Nach meinem ersten Stinky (2006) - welches mir von der Geometrie so was von gut passte -, habe ich mir nach Jahren der Abstinenz, Bauchfett und Trägheit wieder etwas passendes zugelegt von dem ich glaube es wird wieder passen.
Zustand ist echt klasse, dazu im optimaler Rahmengröße (16.5).
Verbaut wird anstatt der Bomber 66 eine BOXXER R2C2; anstatt der Lego E*Thirteen eine Reverse Kettenführung; Steuersatz und Vorbau bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.
Eine neue Kurbel, Schaltung und Kasette sowie einen neuen Satz Felgen werde ich später in Angriff nehmen, sofern es da noch 26' Felgen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euro910 (7. November 2022)

Gruss von der schönen Saarschleife


----------



## oldschool racer (10. Dezember 2022)

Heute kamen endlich heiß ersehnte Teile. Brauche nun zum Glück doch keine längere Gabelstange vs. höhere Gabelbrücke dank Reverse Steuersatz (Twister), dessen bereits unteres Lager schön weit in die Schalen ragt und der Konus nur minimal aufträgt. Mit einem 2,5mm Spacer erreiche ich noch grenzwertig die Herstellerangabe zw. oberen Ende Standrohr und oberer Gabelbrücke.
Ansonsten gab es noch einen gebrauchten BooBar, ein paar Schrauben, Kettenführung die wesentlich sauberer arbeitet.

Empfehlen kann ich dabei - wie andere an anderer Stelle auch - ein 40mm Tauchrohr aus dem Baumarkt, mit dem man mir nichts dir nichts den Konus aufschlagen kann, Spitze! Auch die 10 - 15 Euro Angebote (incl. Versand) zum Einpressen der Lagerschalen. Ebenso Slik Graphics aus Schweden, deren Aufkleber 100% passen.


----------



## a.nienie (10. Dezember 2022)

im aufbau
...


----------



## Steff2250 (10. Dezember 2022)

... und bei mir fehlen nur.... 

......noch die Kleber.....  am Lava Dome.....


----------



## oldschool racer (18. Dezember 2022)

Wg. Totalschaden ein frühes Ende, aber zum Glück nicht für mich, auch wenn ich diesen erst gestern feststellte. [...]









Ob ich nach einem Ersatz nun schaue, oder bis auf den Rahmen alles wieder verkaufe kann ich mir im Moment noch nicht erklären, auch aufgrund dieser vollkommen abgehobenen Preis solcher Rädchen kaum ein Neues zulegen werde ...


----------



## Kurze-Hosen-EV (22. Dezember 2022)

Hab schon das schlimmste befürchtet aber mein Schweißer des Vertrauens hat die kettenstrebe gerettet.
Und Obendrauf konnte ich hier im bikemarkt eine nagelneue marzocchi 55rc3 evo ti ergattern.
#26aintdead


----------

